#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-19
<vubuntor057> cac anh chi cho em hoi la
<vubuntor057> em vua cai unbuntu va win xp //
<vubuntor057> nhung bay h em chi vao dc ubuntu thoi
<vubuntor057> con win thi ko vao dc
<vubuntor057> maf du lieu cua em o trong o D bay h
<vubuntor057> ko voa dc
<vubuntor057> vi ko thay o D dau het
<vubuntor057> vay e phai lam the nao bay h a
<vubuntor057> mong anh chi giup em vs
<yk> vubuntor057: cho kết quả của lệnh fdisk -l
<vubuntor057> da
<vubuntor056> anh chi giup em voi
<vubuntor560> chào các bác,em bị cái lỗi này khi cài 11.04 mà kko khắc phực được:" mở 1 file mp3, trình nghe nhac cho thấy file đang chạy nhưng lại không nghe được âm thanh, mọi thứ lặng câm như chưa bao giờ có tiếng động", chỉ giúp em???
<C4NoC> đến giờ cơm rồi
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chiều đi
<vubuntor560> ok
<yk> vubuntor560: thử chạy lệnh alsamixer chỉnh volume
<vubuntor520> anh chi oi ket qua
<vubuntor520> sau khi dung sudo fdisk -l cua em day
<vubuntor520> a
<vubuntor520> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xf0b1ebb0     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        5222    41945683+   7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda2            5223      
<vubuntor520> anh chi giup em vs
<Tux|Windoof> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor520> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor520> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> wtf?
<vubuntor520> phai sua the nao de vao dc win xp bay h a
<vubuntor520> lieu co mat du lieu cua o D dc ko a
<n0bawk> ko biết
<n0bawk> thử vào terminal gõ lệnh
<n0bawk> sudo update-grub
<n0bawk> xem nó ra cái gì
<vubuntor520> day a
<vubuntor520> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1 done
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: thế kia là có xp rồi?
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: khỏi động lại chọn vào xp thôi
<vubuntor520> co roi nhung chon xong no lai reset lai
<vubuntor520> may
<vubuntor520> ko vao dc
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: nó có báo gì ko?
<n0bawk> hay cứ thế reset?
<vubuntor520> ko
<vubuntor520> no cu the reset thoi a
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> thế thì ko rõ
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: sudo dfisk -l
<n0bawk> nó ra cái gì
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor520
<ubot2> vubuntor520: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor520> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<vubuntor520> day a
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: ko ấn nút paste à?
<vubuntor520> co a
<vubuntor520> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: chưa thành công
 * Tux|Windoof ngả nón
<n0bawk> link này đâu có cái gì mà xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: bạn thử tự click đi xem nó có ra cái gì ko
<vubuntor520> lai day a
<vubuntor520> http://paste.ubuntu.com/692801/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: bạn resize lại ổ cứng à?
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: vào chỗ place xem có truy cập được cái ổ XP hay ko
<vubuntor520> hic
<vubuntor520> e ko biet nua
<vubuntor520> place o dau a
<n0bawk> vào cái chương trình quản lý file ấy
<vubuntor520> cho e ti
<vubuntor520> de em tim da
<vubuntor520> chi co xpsp2
<vubuntor520> vs o giai tri
<vubuntor520> thoi a ak
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: ờ, có vào được cái xpsp2 đó ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: có thấy file bình thường ko?
<vubuntor520> co a
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> thế lạ nhỉ
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: cài ubuntu thế nào?
<vubuntor520> hic
<vubuntor520> em cai nhu hom thu 7 hoc
<vubuntor520> nhung
<vubuntor520> chi co buoc
<vubuntor520> chia o la khac thoi
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: bây h có 2 khả năng, 1 là khôi phục lại bootloader của windows xp = cái đĩa win xp
<vubuntor520> vi no
<vubuntor520> khac
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: rồi thử khởi động, xem nó bị làm sao
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: nếu ko phát hiện được nguyên nhân thì cũng chịu ko sửa được
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: mà ko sửa được thì dẫn đến phương án 2  là cài lại windows
<vubuntor520> cai lai win
<n0bawk> cài lại bootloader hoặc windows rồi, muốn vào lại windows thì khôi phục lại grub
<vubuntor520> thi du lieu o D co bi mat ko
<vubuntor520> a
<n0bawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: backup lại dữ liệu ra trước
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: backup hết dữ liệu quan trọng ra khỏi cái ổ cứng đó
<n0bawk> các ổ cứng vẫn truy cập bình thường đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: tháy cái ổ xpsp2 và giải trí thì backup cái gì quan trọng ở trong đó ra
<vubuntor520> hu hu
<vubuntor520> o xpsp2 cung phai backup a
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: ko có cái gì quan trọng thì thôi
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: khôi phục thử bootloader của win thử xem
<n0bawk> tóm lại là ko xác định được nguyuên nhân thì chịu ko sửa được
<n0bawk> hoặc repair win
<n0bawk> nhưng mà repair như cài mới cơ
<vubuntor520> bootloader
<vubuntor520> nhu the nao ha a
<codai2810> n0bawk: nói đến đâu thì giải thích đến đấy luôn đi sn, bạn kia mới học cài ubuntu hôm ở sfd mà
<codai2810> <con gái>
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: chịu khó google chút
<n0bawk> chắc google có thằng hướng dẫn đến tận răng rồi
<vubuntor520> vang
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: chắc do chia ổ, nên windows nó ko nhận ra ổ nữa :3
<n0bawk> chia ổ mà ko cẩn thận cũng nguy hiểm phết :3
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: hoặc vào đĩa chạy check disk thử xem :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor520: nói chung là cứ backup cái dữ liệu quan trọng qua máy khác trước, rồi thích phá cái gì thì phá
<vubuntor520> hic
<codai2810> n0bawk: bạn em chạy đi đâu roài
<codai2810> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor584> co ai cho em hoi mot xiu duoc hong?
<vubuntor584> em vua moi su dung ubuntu nen khong biet nhieu ve no
<Stanley00> vubuntor584: vậy bạn nghiên cứu !bg đi ;)
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor584> em lam theo cac buoc trong huong dan cac buoc sau cai dat linux11.04
<vubuntor584> gio em khoi dong lai may no rang bang
<vubuntor584> oem-virtualbox
<vubuntor584> trong do no doi user va pass
<vubuntor584> ma truoc do cai em chi co pass dau co dung user
<vubuntor584> gio nhap vao khong duoc
<vubuntor584> em phai lam gi day ha cac anh cac chi?
<Stanley00> :-/
<vubuntor584> anh chi gi do oi
<vubuntor584> co the dup em van de vua neu duoc khong ah?
<Stanley00> thật sự /me đã rất cố gắng, nhưng chẳng hiểu bạn nói gì cả... hic
<vubuntor584> minh cai linux 11.04
<vubuntor584> xong minh cap nhat no
<vubuntor584> bay gio no ra mot bang thong bao
<vubuntor584> doi mat khau va pass
<vubuntor584> nhung minh luc cai chi dung pass khong co dat user
<vubuntor584> gio dang nhap vao khong duoc
<Stanley00> uhm...
<vubuntor584> ban su dung chuong trinh temvew khong
<Stanley00> vậy giờ bạn đang online bằng win?
<vubuntor584> uhm
<vubuntor584> minh cai ubuntu tren may ao
<vubuntor584> ban su dung temviewer kiem tra dup minh duoc khong?
<Stanley00> hmm, cài ubuntu mà không nhớ username thì hơi bị quái ấy nhỉ
<Stanley00> hic, bạn chờ chút, để /me cài teamview cái...
<vubuntor584> thi ban co mail khong minh guoi ban rut gon teamview rut gon cho
<monte_> chào mọi người
<vubuntor584> ban khong phai cai ban nay dau
<Stanley00> vubuntor584: mình đang dùng U mà, có bản rút gọn cho U à?
<vubuntor584> nhung chua kim voc ubuntu da bi loi the nay
<vubuntor584> uc lam
<vubuntor584> khong
<vubuntor584> khong biet no co chay cho u khong biet
<Stanley00> !hi | monte_
<ubot2> monte_: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor584> xin chao
<Stanley00> vubuntor584: uhm, chịu khó chờ tí, sắp xong rồi...
<vubuntor584> uhm
<vubuntor584> thank ban truoc nhe!
<Stanley00> vubuntor584: done, nhắn tin private qua nick /me nhá
<vubuntor584> uhm
<monte_> làm sao thêm ctrinh vào startup trong lubuntu nhi
<monte_> tìm hoài mà hông ra
<monte_> chả là mún startup cái conky lúc khởi động mà k đc
<Stanley00> monte_: thử tạo một launcher trong ~/.config/autostart/ xem
<Stanley00> monte_: mà chả nhẽ lubuntu không có mục nào để cấu hình startup à?
<monte_> có nhưng tớ k thấy có phần add, thế nên tớ mới hỏi
<Stanley00> monte_: /me không xài lubuntu nên không rành nữa, thôi bạn tạo launcher tạm trong thư mục kia vậy ;)
<monte_> thank bạn nhé
<monte_> newbie nên tớ cũng chưa bít nhiều hihi
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor214> ban oi
<Stanley00> vubuntor214: ?
<vubuntor214> sao roi ban/
<vubuntor214> ban cai temview duoc chua?
<Stanley00> vubuntor214: /me cài rồi, đang chờ bạn nè,
<vubuntor214> the minh gui ban ID va pass nhe?
<Stanley00> okie.
<vubuntor214> 801 187 268
<vubuntor214> 2879
<vubuntor214> pas
<Stanley00> vubuntor214: lần sau đừng có post public thế này nhá
<Stanley00> nguy hiểm lắm
<vubuntor214> khong sao
<Stanley00> vubuntor214: cannot connect...
<Stanley00> vubuntor214: bạn dùng bản mấy thế?
<vubuntor214> ky vay ta
<vubuntor214> ban 3.03.991
<Stanley00> vubuntor214: chắc tại bản cũ, /me đang dùng bản 6
<vubuntor214> minh dang xai tren xp do nhe
<Stanley00> vubuntor214: thôi bạn tải thử bản mới về xem...
<vubuntor214> dang cai
<vubuntor214> 393 820 605
<vubuntor214> pas
<vubuntor214> v8pt15
<vubuntor214> ban xem the nao
<Stanley00> uhm
<Stanley00> vubuntor214: Partner didnot connect to router...
<vubuntor214> sao vay?
 * Stanley00 chả biết...
<vubuntor214> ban khong dung win ah
<Stanley00> không
<vubuntor309> hi
<Stanley00> vubuntor309: hi
<vubuntor309> cho em hoi mot van de duoc k a
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor309
<ubot2> vubuntor309: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor309> em vua cai dat ban ubuntu 11.4
<vubuntor309> nhung em khong the go duoc so
<vubuntor309> khi go số chỉ ra những chữ như â, ô
<vubuntor309> vay em phai lam the nao a.
<Stanley00> vubuntor309: bạn chọn lại keyboard layout là usa thử xem
<vubuntor309> đấy là gì vậy a.
<Stanley00> vubuntor309: được chưa
<Stanley00> vubuntor309: 11.04, keyboard layout chọn là English (US)
<vubuntor309> chua duoc a
<vubuntor309> duoc roi a
<vubuntor309> em cam on nhieu a
<vubuntor309> nhung em co mot chuyen nua.
<vubuntor309> truoc đây khi dùng window em co 3 ổ đĩa C, D, E
<vubuntor309> sau khi cài ubuntu, khi dùng window trên máy em không còn ổ E nữa
<vubuntor309> nhưng khi chạy bằng ubuntu thì vần có cả 3 ổ
<vubuntor309> em xin hỏi tai sao lại như vậy a
<vubuntor309> có cách nào để khi dùng window em vẫn có đủ 3 ổ đĩa không a
<vubuntor991> có ai ở đây không? máy mình dạo này sao ấy, lúc khởi động nó tự vào windowns lun không thấy phần thông báo chọn khởi động windowns hay ubuntu nữa, ai giúp mình với? :((((((((((((((
<Stanley00> vubuntor991: bạn đã thử fix grub chưa?
<Stanley00> !grub2 | vubuntor991
<ubot2> vubuntor991: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> !fix grub | vubuntor991
<ubot2> vubuntor991: fix grub: xem hướng dẫn lấy lại grub tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=108
<bksupybot> Title: Dùng đĩa liveCD để khôi phục lại bộ khởi động Grub - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor991> mình mới làm quen ubuntu nên không rành vụ grup này để mình xem thử, thanks mấy bạn
<codai2810> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<monte_> lubuntu thích hợp cho netbook k các bạn
<monte_> mọi người cho ý kiến đi
<Stanley00> monte_: /me nghe đồn đó là bản nhẹ nhất của Ubuntu rồi đó, trừ cái bản build từ CLI lên ;)
<monte_> vậy à
<monte_> xo với xubuntu thì thế nào hả bạn
<monte_> thằng nào ngon hơn nhỉ
<Stanley00> monte_: chỉ nghe đồn thôi, /me chưa xài thử nên cũng không biết nữa...
 * Stanley00 đó giờ chỉ biết mỗi Ubuntu :(
<monte_> bạn xài j vậy
<monte_> thế à
<vubuntor309> mo nguoi oi
<vubuntor309> moi nguoi oi
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor309> sau khi cai dat ubuntu song song voi mindow, bay h khi minh su dung window minh bi mat 1 ổ đĩa
<vubuntor309> vay minh phai lam the nao
<Stanley00> vubuntor309: không sao cả bạn à, vì win không đọc được phân vùng của U thôi.
<vubuntor309> minh dung ổ C để cài Ubuntu
<vubuntor309> bay gio win khong the doc duoc toan bo o C phai k
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor309> vay thi minh co bi mat dữ liệu nào đó trong ổ C k?
<vubuntor309> minh so bi mat du lieu lam
<n0bawk> viết đè dữ liệu vào thì khó mà cứu lắm
<Stanley00> ubuntu thì không có khái niệm ổ C. bạn cài bằng wubi à?
<n0bawk> nên xác định ....
<n0bawk> nói chung là nên đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng
<vubuntor309> minh cai bang CD
<vubuntor309> cai binh thuong thoi
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> thế là có khả năng mất dữ liệu rồi đó
<n0bawk> phải cài vào chỗ nào trống (không có dữ liệu)
<n0bawk> hoặc chỗ nào có dữ liệu nhưng ko cần nữa
<vubuntor309> nhung o C cua minh van con trong nhieu khong gian
<n0bawk> vubuntor309: bạn nên nhớ ubuntu ko phải là windows
<n0bawk> nó ko thể được cài trên phân vùng của windows
<vubuntor309> vay chac se k mat du lieu chu?
<n0bawk> mà muốn cài trên phân vùng đó
<n0bawk> nó phải format sang định dạng của nó
<n0bawk> rồi ghi dữ liệu vào
<n0bawk> -> format là giống như xoá hết dữ liệu trên đĩa
<n0bawk> viết đè dữ liệu vào nữa thì gần như là ko thể cứu nổi dữ liệu
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor309
<ubot2> vubuntor309: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor309: bạn nên đọc kỹ hướng dẫn
<vubuntor309> khi minh cai minh khong format, minh chi giam bot khong gian cua o C, sau do them phan vung moi cho U thoi
<n0bawk> vubuntor309: và đặc biệt là đọc kỹ những thông báo khi cài ubuntu hay bất kỳ phần mềm hay công cụ nào
<n0bawk> vubuntor309: uh, nếu ko format thì chắc nó vẫn còn ở đó đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor309: bạn cài xong rồi thì vào lại windows xem có vào lại được ko
<vubuntor309> ma ban oi
<n0bawk> vubuntor309: hoặc vào chương trình quản lý file, rồi mở cái ổ xp ra xem còn cái gì trong đó ko
<vubuntor309> khi minh cai minh khong chon phan ho tro phan mem mp3, h minh k nghe nhac duoc
<vubuntor309> vay minh phai lam sao
<n0bawk> vubuntor309: cài vào
<n0bawk> bật partner repository trong software center lên
<n0bawk> rồi cài
<vubuntor400> cho mình hỏi cách extract bundle
<vubuntor400> mình ghi câu lệnh sudo chmod +x *.bundle
<vubuntor400> mà sao hén chẳng ra cái j hết v?
<no_lifer> bundle là cái gì?
<vubuntor309> minh cai dat tu dien stardict trong ubuntu, nhung ko co cac goi tu dien
<vubuntor309> vay minh phai tim cac goi tu dien o dau
<no_lifer> lên trang của stardict down về
<no_lifer> copy vào cái thư mục dic của stardict
<no_lifer> dùng goldendict cũng được
<no_lifer> add từ điển dễ hơn
<vubuntor400> cái VMware
<vubuntor400> đuôi định dang bundle
<vubuntor400> Cho mình hỏi dùng caí Virtual nào là tốt để cài thêm win XP
<vubuntor400> ;s
<vubuntor309> thu muc dic o cho nao vay?
<no_lifer> dùng virtualbox đi
<no_lifer> thư mục ~/.stardict/dics thì phải
<vubuntor400> @no_lifer:
<vubuntor400> cho hỏi sao vào trang plugin strardic
<vubuntor400> hén ko dc
<vubuntor400> cứ nhảy qua trang khác
<no_lifer> chắc nó đẩy qua forum
<no_lifer> tìm tìm trong đấy xem, không nhớ, lâu rồi không xài
<no_lifer> bản thân trong ubuntu có dictionary mà
<no_lifer> có mấy cái đấy
<vubuntor445> anh chi
<vubuntor445> cho em hoi là
<vubuntor445> chinh loa to cho lap
<vubuntor445> khi cai xong ubuntu
<vubuntor445> ở đâu
<vubuntor445> ạ
<Stanley00> góc trên, bên phải có hình cái loa không bạn?
<vubuntor445> có ạ
<vubuntor445> nhÆ°ng ko co cach nao
<Stanley00> vậy chỉnh chỗ đó đó ;)
<vubuntor445> nó vẫn bé
<vubuntor445> ạ
<vubuntor445> chir có mỗi chỗ đó thôi ạ
<Stanley00> vậy thì bó tay thôi, máy bạn chắc chỉ có nhiêu đó :)
<vubuntor445> em thay ví dụ như trong win ấy
<vubuntor445> trong hệ thống
<vubuntor445> nó có chỗ chỉnh
<vubuntor445> nữa
<vubuntor445> e tưởng ubuntu
<vubuntor445> cung có
<vubuntor445> ak
<vubuntor445> cho em hỏi thêm cái này nữa
<vubuntor445> ạ
<Stanley00> ờm, vậy thì cũng tốt, vì đây có phải là win đâu, so sánh thế chả hay tí nào ;)
<vubuntor445> minh muôn chuyển từ pdf
<Stanley00> à mà bạn bỏ chữ "ạ" đi, mình còn nhỏ xíu à, tổn thọ mất :D
<vubuntor445> sang word để viết chen
<vubuntor445> vào văn bản
<vubuntor445> thì trong ubuntu
<vubuntor445> phải
<vubuntor445> chuyen sang dang nào
<Stanley00> !enter
<ubot2> Factoid 'enter' not found
<vubuntor445> nhu trong win thì chuyển sang word
<kid__> vubuntor445: thử xem trong alsamixer xem có to hơn được nữa không=))
<vubuntor445> vang
<Stanley00> mình nhớ trong synaptic có cái import pdf cho openoffice, không biết libre có không, bạn tìm thử xem
<vubuntor445> nhung cái alsamixer
<vubuntor445> o dau vậy
<Stanley00> cái đó vào terminal mà gõ bạn à
<vubuntor445> ok
<Stanley00> libreoffice-pdfimport - LibreOffice extension for importing PDF documents
<Stanley00> openoffice.org-pdfimport - LibreOffice extension for importing PDF documents
<vubuntor445> vâng
<vubuntor445> cảm ơn rất nhiều ạ
<monte_> ola
<Stanley00> alo
<nobawk> :3
<n2i> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-20
<vubuntor713> chào mấy a
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor713
<ubot2> vubuntor713: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor713> c.	Tommy is preparing for installing RedHat Linux on his HDD. Which partition type can he installs for /boot  volume (slide) of Linux?
<vubuntor713> câu này trả lời sao zay a
<C4NoC> lên hỏi thầy á
<vubuntor713> cái này e đang tìm hiểu
<vubuntor713> e đâu có học ở trường đâu
<Stanley00> vubuntor713: qua #linux hỏi hay hơn, /me không đủ trình độ :(
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> thế kiếm sách về học
<vubuntor713> C4NoC:  e nghĩ là kiểu ext
<vubuntor713> C4NoC:  phai hok a?
<C4NoC> học đi, rồi tự trả lời
<vubuntor713> C4NoC:  e đã tìm hiểu rồi, nhung e ko biet có đúng ko
<n0bawk> ext2
<vubuntor713> n0bawk:  dạ, tks a n
<vubuntor421> em vừa cái ubuntu server 10.04, lúc cài em chọn region là us nên bây giờ update nó toàn down từ server us về rất lâu, mọi người có thể chỉ cho e làm thế nào để ubuntu có thể update từ server Việt Nam không ạ
<Stanley00> bản server có GUI không vậy bạn?
<vubuntor421> em dùng command line
<Stanley00> uhm, vậy bạn sửa trong /etc/apt/sources.list
<vubuntor421> em phải thêm cái gì vào đó vậy bác
<Stanley00> đổi cái host thành http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/
<bksupybot> Title: / (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<Stanley00> miror này của vn, cũng nhanh lắm
<vubuntor421> đổi mấy dòng http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ thành dòng trên phải khôgn ạ
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor421> ok, em hiểu rồi
<vubuntor421> thanks các bác
<Stanley00> chỉ tới ubuntu.com thôi, chừa /ubuntu lại
<vubuntor421> còn mấy cái security.ubuntu.com mình có đổi không ạ
<Stanley00> uhm, chắc là không nên
<vubuntor689> Các bác cho e hỏi có lệnh nào kiểu như vòng lặp trong ubuntu k ạ? :-?
<Stanley00> vubuntor689: shell à?
<Stanley00> vubuntor689: có while và do until thì phải
<vubuntor251> có ai giúp em với
<vubuntor251> em xem phim truc tuyen
<vubuntor251> mà chỉ nghe thấy tiếng
<vubuntor251> còn hình ko chạy
<vubuntor251> nó cứ đưng yên ở 1 cảnh thôi ak
<n0bawk> vubuntor251: xem = cái gì?
<vubuntor251> xem trưc tuyến mà
<vubuntor251> xem phim truyền hình trực tuyến ấy
<vubuntor113> cho e xin ebook hướng dẫn install Dcom 3g 190s trên u10.10
<vubuntor113> vọc theo cách trên 4rum mà vẫn chưa dc.....3 ngày rồi huhuhuhu
<C4NoC> làm gì có ebook
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> làm mò mò thôi
<vubuntor113> hjc
<C4NoC> .g dcom 3g archlinux
<vubuntor113> sao chạy lệnh lsusb
<vubuntor113> nó ko hiện ra cái tên Dcom j hết ....thế sao mà lấy ipproduct vs ipvendor dc ?
<C4NoC> chịu
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> hok có xài 3G
<vubuntor113> :D
<kid__> vubuntor113: thế cắm vào nó có nhận là usb không?
<vubuntor076> moi nguoi oi cho minh hoi
<Stanley00> vubuntor076: mời bạn
<vubuntor076> thay giao lop minh bat dung ubuntu, minh muon hoi no co khac nhieu so vs win ko
<Stanley00> còn tùy bạn biết Window tới mức nào ;)
<vubuntor076> em ko hieu
<vubuntor076> biet j vay?
<Stanley00> uhm, vậy thì khác cũng hơi bị nhiều :D
<vubuntor076> vậy sao mọi ngừoi lại dùng linux vậy anh
<Stanley00> vì thích, vì cần, vì bị ép buộc, nhiều lý do lắm :D
<vubuntor076> ?)
<vubuntor076> em thấy nó bắt dùng lệnh như DOS, sao kô đơn giản như Win thôi
<Stanley00> linux giờ khác nhiều lắm rồi bạn à, dùng lệnh vì người ta thích dùng, chứ GUI thì cũng có đủ mà ;)
<vubuntor076> vâg
<vubuntor076> vậy học lập trình hình như dùng linux hơn ưin phải kô a
<Stanley00> bạn hiểu chữ "hơn" đó như thế nào thế?
<Stanley00> cá nhân mình thì mình "thích" lập trình trên linux hơn, còn nó có "hơn" win hay không thì mình không biết ;)
<favadi> như nhau cả, mình xài compiler với editor chứ có xài được linux hay windows để lập trình đâu
<vubuntor076> thế sao em học thầy lại bắt dùng ubuntu hả a
<Stanley00> vubuntor076: bạn học hdh à?
<vubuntor076> vâg
<Stanley00> chắc vì nó "chuẩn" và "dễ test" :D
<vubuntor738> các bác cho e hỏi chút, hôm nay e cài cho 1 ng bạn ubuntu 11.04 lên cái laptop lenovo b460, nhung ubuntu ko nhận dc các phân vùng HDD
<vubuntor738> mà cứ đòi format hét cả HDD, cái này xử lý ntn?
<vubuntor738> ai biết bảo e với?????????????
<Stanley00> vubuntor738: có bằng chứng gì không? U 11.04 đâu "ngu" dữ vậy ;))
<vubuntor738> nó vẫn nhận ra HDD nhung ko nhận ra các phân vùng đã chia
<vubuntor738> e đã găp trường hợp này 2 lần rùi
<vubuntor738> 1 là với con máy laptop MSI, 2 là với con Lenovo này
<vubuntor738> hix
<Stanley00> hmm, lạ vậy, /me chưa gặp lần nào.
<vubuntor738> the mói banana,
<vubuntor738> ko lẽ format hết HDD của nó đi
<vubuntor738> hix
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor738: chuẩn rồi đấy
<Tux|Windoof> ai biểu cắt xẻ HDD lung tung
<vubuntor738> cái này la do mấy chú bán laptop,
<vubuntor738> chứ chưa động vào hdd lần nào
<vubuntor738> có cách nào khắc phục ko các pác?
<Stanley00> mới dạo một vòng, con này co "one key recover", không biết có ảnh hưởng gì không Tux|Windoof ?
<Tux|Windoof> Stanley00: là mô
<Stanley00> đại khái là nó chia partition theo kiểu của nó, có một cái để dành recover...
<Tux|Windoof> Stanley00: không sao
<Stanley00> uhm, vậy thôi hết cách, sn giúp đi nhé, lướt đây ;)
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor738: đọc cái FAQ ấy
<Tux|Windoof> nhầm
<Tux|Windoof> Beginner Guide
<Tux|Windoof> nói rõ cái phần xử lý này rồi :D
<Tux|Windoof> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor738> e dung U 3 năm rùi
<vubuntor738> gặp cái này ko thê xử dc
<vubuntor738> hĩ
<Stanley00> vubuntor738: ờm, vậy "cố tình" lỡ tay xóa luôn cái win trên cái laptop kia đi, format hết HDD thử :D
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor738: trước đây 3,4 năm mình xử nhiều rồi :)
<Tux|Windoof> có cái thành công
<Tux|Windoof> có cái thành ... nước sông :))
<vubuntor738> hix
<vubuntor738> máy của e thì ko nói làm j
<vubuntor738> đay là của bạn
<vubuntor738> nó mún giữ cả win vi trên đó có 1 số phần mềm chuyên dụng ko chạy dc trên U
<Tux|Windoof> thế thì kệ nó
<Tux|Windoof> tiếp tục dùng Windows thoai
<vubuntor738> ac
<vubuntor738> thé thì cần đến cộng đồng U làm j
<Tux|Windoof> Thế thì sao phải xoắn
<Tux|Windoof> dữ liệu thì backup được
<Tux|Windoof> :D
<vubuntor738> :d chắc mất 24h để xử cái vụ nỳ mất
<vubuntor738> hixhix
<vubuntor738> thank các pác nhé
<vubuntor732> 222
<vubuntor732> chao may ban
<n2i> ==> 'Hi!'?
<vubuntor732> minh moi su dung thu ubuntu
<vubuntor732> minh muon hoi cach cau hinh ssh su dung public ley
<vubuntor732> may ban co the giup minh step by step dc hok
<vubuntor732> do tu trc h minh chua su dung lenh trong linux
<vubuntor732> minh dang xin viec vao mot cong ty
<vubuntor732> ho cho bai test cau hinh ssh su dung public key
<vubuntor732> ban nao go tro minh voi
<vubuntor732> thanks nhiu`
<n2i> 1. Học cách sử dụng lệnh Linux căn bản. [Trên form có]
<n2i> 2. Đọc docs của ssh. Rất dễ kiếm, nhất là nhờ cụ gúc 'biết tuốt'.
<Lokiheero> dễ òm, google là cóa :D
<vubuntor732> minh serch google co
<vubuntor732> nhunh chua bik lam`
<vubuntor732> do moi tap su dung
<vubuntor732> nen con hoi ga`
<vubuntor732> :D
<n2i> Vâng, ai cũng bắt đầu như thế cả. Roadmap vừa được nêu ở trên đó bạn, có gì thắc mắc thì mọi người sẽ hộ trợ tiếp.
<vubuntor732> thks ban
<vubuntor732> h minh tiep tuc ngui` mo`
<vubuntor732> :D
<n2i> Ủa, sao phải mò? Mình đưa đèn pin cho rồi mà :3
<n2i> Mà thực ra trong thế giới của Tux đâu có chỗ nào là 'bóng tối' đâu => không phải mò :)
<vubuntor732> y' minh` la` tap tanh` kham' pha no tip
<vubuntor732> :D
<vubuntor589> con` bac' nao` ko a.,cho em hoi,btrfs voi' ext4 thi` format na`o toi' uu hon,em dung` HDD SATAII,dinh. phan 90GiB cho Ubuntu
<n2i> tùy, dùng vào việc gì là chủ yếu? mình cũng không rõ lão btrfs nó thế nào, nhưng đọc thông tin về nó xem tn. còn không thì cứ ext mà táng :3
<vubuntor589> Ubuntu DVD hi`nh nhu khong khac' gi` Ubuntu CD ca~ :|
<nobawk> 30G dc roofi
<nobawk> ubuntu co' can` nhieu` dau
<n2i> có chứ, to hơn :P
<nobawk> quan trong. la` cho~ de? du~ lieu.
<nobawk> dung` it' thi` 20G cung dc
<vubuntor396> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor589> chua' nhac.,phim HD nua~ :D
 * n2i để / < 20G. xài phé không hết
<vubuntor396> Em moi cai ubuntu 11.04
<n2i> vubuntor396: mớ đó cho vào DATA đi
<nobawk> thì chia / riêng
<nobawk> và dữ liệu riêng
<vubuntor396> tay may  doi quyen thanh administrator
<vubuntor589> cai' laptop cu~ cai` 20GB Ubuntu,ko xai` gi` ma` chi con free 9GiB
<vubuntor396> gio lam sao doi lai thanh Custom a
<nobawk> thì vào user & account chỉnh lại
<nobawk> vubuntor589: xoá cache đi
<nobawk> với vài cái đi là rảnh được khối
<nobawk> trong /home nữa
<vubuntor589> da~ xoa' cache,ko xoa' no' chi co 6GiB :|...kinh khung~
<vubuntor396> phien anh  chi ro em voi
<nobawk> Tetsuya: ờ, thế nên chia / riêng và /home riêng
<n2i> vubuntor396: nếu ít HDD thì chia tối đa 3 phân vùng
<vubuntor396> em vao lai user & account thi custom bi an
<nobawk> thì chỉ cần 20G là xài phe phé chả hết
<n2i> một cho / ~ 10 -> 13G
<n2i> vì chẳng vọc gì nhiều thì cũng không cần lớn lắm
<snow_ru> cha me oi
<Tetsuya> Unlock di vubuntor396
<snow_ru> o^ng cu. nobawk gio con chua ngu
<vubuntor396> hic
<n2i> 2 là cái swap -nếu thấy cần.
<n2i> còn lại cho /home, nhét tất cả vào đó :)
<vubuntor396> hd em voi
<Tetsuya> Ubuntu khi chan' chan' xem phim HD co' phe^ hon* Windows ko nhi~!
<Tetsuya> vubuntor396: ban. vao` Users&Groups,Unlock User cua~ ban. roi` chinh~ lai. permissions
<nobawk> :3
<n2i> Tetsuya: tùy tâm! @@
 * nobawk thấy xem vẫn ok
<vubuntor795> ca nha hd ky em voi
<n2i> vubuntor795: trong System/Administrator có User & Account ấy, cậu vào đó vọc đi!
<vubuntor795> em vao users setting
<vubuntor795> khong lam sao change lai duoc
<n2i> why not?
<vubuntor795> vi cai custom bi an
<nobawk> thôi dùng admin cho khoẻ :))
<vubuntor795> :(
<nobawk> lâu lắm mình chả dùng ubuntu :))
<nobawk> nên h còn ko nhớ trông hình dáng nó thế nào :P
<vubuntor795> hic dung quyen nay restart hay cai dat gi cung ko duoc
<n2i> vubuntor795: ;) sướng hem?
<nobawk> restart?
<vubuntor795> vang restart nhu log out luon
<vubuntor795> :((
<nobawk> thế thì liên quan gì đến admin hay ko?
<vubuntor795> nhung tu khi em chuyen sang administrator moi bi nhu vay aj
<nobawk> lập account mới?
<nobawk> chắng qua là có mấy mục để tich vào thôi mà
<nobawk> bỏ vài cái tích đi thì thành custom thôi?
<nobawk> vubuntor795: phải hem?
<vubuntor795> em van chua hieu lam
<n2i> vubuntor795: Trình bày lại cho rõ ràng cụ thể đc hem?
<vubuntor795> vaang aj
<vubuntor795> em dung ban 11.04 ngich vao user&group
<vubuntor795> change acc type  tu custom thanh administrator
<n2i> hết?
<vubuntor795> gio em ko khoi phuc lai type custom duoc nua vi no bi an
<n2i> Thế thì lúc đó làm sao, giờ làm lại thôi
<n2i> vẫn chỗ ấy, vẫn mấy cái dấu tích ấy
<vubuntor795> vang nhung cai dau tich Custom bi an
<n2i> ý là nút change chỗ Account type ấy bị mờ đi ấy à?
<vubuntor795> da ko
<vubuntor795> vao change nhung cai tich Custom bi mo di
<vubuntor795> ko tich duoc vao do nua
<n2i> trong list đó chỉ có một account là cái mà cậu dang dùng thôi à?
<vubuntor795> da vang a
 * n2i cũng chưa hiểu lắm vấn đề này, một khi mình change account type là nó grant quyền bằng visudo hay sao ấy nhỉ?
<vubuntor795> cap phan quyen trong ubuntu the nao nhi anh
<vubuntor795> root cao nhat
<n2i> root = rễ => thấp nhất ;))
<vubuntor795> den custom ->administrator->user desktop
<vubuntor795> em doan vay
<n2i> root = administrator
<vubuntor795> vi em dang administrator
<vubuntor795> ko len custom duoc
<vubuntor795> :|
<GeekComp> fsck n2i
<n2i> tất nhiên nó không hoàn toàn là adminstrator, nhưng có quyền hạn ê như nhau
<n2i> GeekComp: wutyup?
<GeekComp> lên chửi 1 câu cho nhẹ người
<GeekComp> ;))
<n2i> hờ, chửi có một câu mà nhẹ người
<n2i> vậy chắc là người gầy ốm còn mỗi xương + da khô nữa thôi nhỉ ;))
<GeekComp> :-s
<GeekComp> hic tháng 10 này cũng ko đi off đj
<GeekComp> đk
<GeekComp> má nó
<n2i> vubuntor795: xài visudo thử đi. xem tn
<GeekComp> .bot |
<bksupybot> GeekComp: Error: "|" with nothing following.  I obviously can't do a pipe with nothing before the |.
 * n2i có 409 item trong lib của calib :3
<GeekComp> n2i: MU vs Leed mấy h nhỉ
<n2i> s/calib/calibre
<n2i> GeekComp: chẳng biết.
<GeekComp> hmm, bật VLC lên xem TV mà chả có cái đêk gì
<vubuntor795> <n2i> visudo nhu nao ho bac
<GeekComp> .g visudo | vubuntor795
<GeekComp> .g visudo
<vubuntor795> command loi anh a
<GeekComp> ko, bot biến mất tiêu roài
<vubuntor795> hic
<GeekComp> mà làm cái gì mà cứ dính dáng đến quyền thế?
<vubuntor795> da em moi cai ubuntu tay may nghich chuyen quyen
<vubuntor795> gio ko chuyen lai duoc
<vubuntor795> tu custom xuong administrator
<snow_ru> ok
<snow_ru> smirty
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-21
<khoang_chanh> mấy huynh cho hủa, sau khi cài ubuntu 10.04 lên máy ảo nó không ra giao diện GUI mà chỉ có giao diện CLI không vậy...làm sao để chuyển qua GUI he
<C4NoC> cài gui vào
<C4NoC> :3
<khoang_chanh> cài GUI hở cá nóc? ủa...khi bỏ đĩa vào nó tự động cài mà sao nó ra CLI rồi :-ss...để google xem cài GUI như thế nào :|
<C4NoC> ờ
<n0bawk> :3
<C4NoC> ko thì vào CLI
<C4NoC> chạy startx
<C4NoC> à ko
<C4NoC> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<khoang_chanh> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service gdm start. Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to and Upstart job, you may also use the sart(8) utility, e.g.start gdm
<khoang_chanh> :-ss
<vubuntor702> co ai dup minh voi duoc khong?
<vubuntor702> Minh xai xp
<vubuntor702> cai vdbox de cai u 11
<C4NoC> khoang_chanh, sudo service gdm start
<vubuntor702> lam sao de share file hai thang voi nhau day nhi?
<C4NoC> vubuntor702, có cái mục share của vbox á
<vubuntor702> co
<vubuntor702> mình cài share fd roi nhung sao khong duoc
<vubuntor808> hi
<vubuntor702> có ai  chỉ mình cách thiết lập dùm không?
<vubuntor808> cac ban giup minh ve mang trong ubuntu 11.04 voi
<C4NoC> samba
<vubuntor808> internet
<vubuntor702> cày nát mạng rồi mà không tìm thầy tài liệu hướng dẫn thiết lập
<vubuntor808> minh su dung pidgin de chat
<vubuntor702> có ai biết trang nào chỉ dẫn rõ về cái này không nhi?
<vubuntor808> lien tuc bi disconect va doi reconnect lai la sao
<khoang_chanh> ố ồ...cá nóc đẹp trai, dễ thương quá
<khoang_chanh> ^^ xong rùi :-ss...mà sao không sử dụng bàn phím được :-ss...sao mà điền pass vào đây :|
<C4NoC> khoang_chanh, start dbus lên
<vubuntor808> ban noi ro 1 chut dc ko
<khoang_chanh> là sao anh? đang ở khung đăng nhập...chỉ có kích chuột phải nó hiện ra đống bảng mã gõ thôi
<khoang_chanh> cá nóc ơi...tình hình tiếp theo phải thế nào anh hè? :-ss google toàn bó tay ^^
<C4NoC> khoang_chanh, cài trực tiếp đi
<C4NoC> vbox cái gì
<C4NoC> nuke win đi
<khoang_chanh> đứng ở đây anh nè: http://nc9.upanh.com/b4.s10.d2/f0ee47796e00b87e680ef382e22d3fdf_35438889.ub.jpg không gõ giết gì đc hết :-ss
<khoang_chanh> hix, chả là đh ở việt nam toàn chơi dot net...lập trình lập triết chi cũng trên đó hết...không thì e quẳng win rồi ;))
<C4NoC> gớm, lại còn bôi đên
<khoang_chanh> há há...bí mật ;))
<phong_> hi ban
<C4NoC> làm gì mà tắt gdm vậy
<phong_> o day co phai la vn khong?
<phong_> hehe
<C4NoC> khoang_chanh, config cái gì à
<C4NoC> phong_, ko
<C4NoC> khoang_chanh, bật cái dbus lên
<khoang_chanh> bật sao anh? :-ss mò nãy giờ rồi à ^^
<khoang_chanh> phía dưới nó có thông báo này mà không biết có liên quan gì không?
<khoang_chanh> Make sure that you are logged in to the guest operating system. Mount the virtual CD drive in the guest, launch a Terminal, and use tar to uncompress the installer. Then, execute vmware-install.pl to install VMware Tools.
<phong_> CTRL+ALT+T
<phong_> ;)
<vubuntor695> xin chào
<vubuntor695> cho mình hoi tí
<supkua> ?
<vubuntor695> minh moi cài ubuntu 11
<vubuntor695> jo cai toi driver nvidia
<Tetsuya> em cài Ubuntu 11.04,dùng pidgin để chat mà sao pidgin nó không hiện lên chỗ notifications tray nữa :|...hay là tại unity nó thế
<vubuntor695> jo lam sao tắt che do x-window di
<supkua> chưa dùng unity bao giờ
<supkua> x-window là cái gì?
<vubuntor695> ah
<vubuntor695> che độ do họa do
<vubuntor695> theo nvidia huong dan
<vubuntor695> fai thoát chế do graphic di
<vubuntor695> minh chỉ viet len startx là cho hien lên đồ họa
<Tetsuya> supkua là anh Cua Dừa àh
<vubuntor695> còn tắt nó di ko biet
<favadi> sao ko cài driver sẵn có luôn
<vubuntor695> no lam j co driver sẵn
<supkua> có
<favadi> ủa, card nào của nvidia?
<vubuntor695> ubuntu dau co nhan dc nvidia dau
<supkua> preference -> system -> hardware
<vubuntor695> nvidia GT520M cuda
<vubuntor695> chua co driver nen ko len unti dc
<favadi> vubuntor695, làm như bạn supkua chỉ có hiện ra gì không?
<vubuntor695> alo
<vubuntor695> ko ai help me
<C4NoC> hem
<favadi> vubuntor695, ủa thế đã làm như supkua bảo chưa? :|
<n0bawk> buồn ngủ quá
<vubuntor695> hic
<vubuntor695> lenh nguoc lai cua startx la j nhỉ
<supkua> invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<supkua> sudo nữa
<n0bawk> startx có start gdm đâu?
<vubuntor695> dc ma
<vubuntor695> lan truocminh dung dc
<supkua> sudo killall X
<supkua> Xorg chứ
<vubuntor695> invoke-rc.d gdm stop xong dung may luon
<vubuntor695> huhu
<vubuntor695> de khoi kdong lai
<supkua> ctrl-alt-f2
<supkua> rồi gõ cái kia
<vubuntor893> chao ca nha
<vubuntor893> co phan mem FTP tren ubuntu khong nhi?
<supkua> ftp
<vubuntor695> báo loi
<vubuntor695> X not foud
<supkua> X nafo
<supkua> Xorg kia maf
<vubuntor695> hic
<favadi> vubuntor695, có thể xài FileZilla, Gftp ...
<favadi> mà mặc định Nautilus xài ftp cũng được
<vubuntor904> chao ca nha
<vubuntor904> ca nha cho em hoi chuut
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor904
<ubot2> vubuntor904: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor904> em cai wine no chay ra Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<vubuntor904> lam sao de ok duoc ah
<Stanley00> nhấn nút <tab> bạn à
<vubuntor904> @<Stanley00> em cam on anh a
<Stanley00> vubuntor904: ;)
<vubuntor904> em ok duoc rui :D
<vubuntor904> moi cai ubuntu nen chua biet gi
<vubuntor904> tien the em muon hoi
<vubuntor904> khi em khoi dong ubuntu no ra man hinh chon cac ban
<vubuntor904> lam sao de tat cai do di ah
<Stanley00> ý bạn là recover mode với memtest ấy hả?
<Stanley00> hay là nhiều phiên bản của kernel?
<vubuntor930> CoconutCrab: me e me nặng mẹ
<CoconutCrab> :)
<CoconutCrab> oài
<CoconutCrab> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<vubuntor062> minh can ho tro
<vubuntor062> ai co the cho minh biet cach cai Ubuntu 11 tu usb hay từ hdd ko?
<Tux|Windoof> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor062> ok cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-22
<vubuntor888> chỉ gium em :" em bị lỗi là giao diện màng hình ko hiển thị gì cả, *những thứ như : application, ...",
<Stanley00> vubuntor888: bạn dùng Ubuntu bản mấy?
<haomaru> :D
<snow_ru> haomaru: la cu nao do' ?
<haomaru> =]] thi` la` haomaru chu cu nao
<haomaru> T_T em moi tap tanh` cai` ubuntu thoi
<haomaru> T_T con huynh nao ko vay
<haomaru> T_T cho em hoi ti voi
<C4NoC> haomaru, hỏi gì?
<vubuntor403> alo
<vubuntor403> co ai ko giup minh vs
<vubuntor403> minh moi cai ubuntu nhung sao khong go code tren terminal dc, khi yeu cau nhap pass la dung im lun
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-23
<quangteospk> có ai giúp mình cái usb 3g trên ubuntu 10.10 với ko :(
<C4NoC> hem bít cài
<C4NoC> :3
<quangteospk> kêu tự nhận mà sao cắm zô im re :(
<C4NoC> hên xui
 * C4NoC cắm vào nó nhận
<C4NoC> :3
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> cắm vô im re là khổ rồi :))
<quangteospk> :|
<quangteospk> lsusb nó vẫn ra mà ta
<vubuntor304> co ai cho em xin cai link down load getStardictDatabase
<vubuntor304> vs
<vubuntor304> em cai tardict roi
<C4NoC> gì thế?
<vubuntor304> nhung no  ko co dịch tư ting anh sang tieng viet
<C4NoC> .g tudientiengviet.net
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.tudientiengviet.net/
<bksupybot> Title: Anh Việt Đức Hàn Nhật Nga Ý Trung Tây Ban Nha Bồ Đào Nha - Tu dien Tieng Viet - Từ Điển Tiếng Việt - Từ điển trực tuyến - Tu dien truc tuyen (at www.tudientiengviet.net)
<C4NoC> vubuntor304, lên đó mà down
<vubuntor304> ok thank
<vubuntor419> cac ban cho minh hoi? lam sao de nhin thay file share trong mang, minh dang dung ubuntu 11.04. thanks so much
<vubuntor419> smb://ten ip, ko thay duoc
<vubuntor419> co ai biet lam on tra loi minh nhe
<C4NoC> :_/
<C4NoC> là sao?
<C4NoC> cái gì share?
<C4NoC> mở nautilus lên
<C4NoC> smb://ip/path
<vubuntor419> alt+F2
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor419> smb://ip
<vubuntor419> dung ko ban
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> mở nautilus lên
<vubuntor419> minh chua quen giao dien ,
<C4NoC> rồi gõ cái kia vào
<C4NoC> cái file manager của nó á
<vubuntor419> nautilus mo kieu gi?
<vubuntor419> ban oi cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor419> minh cai cai nautilus manager
<vubuntor419> go smb://10.0.14.254
<vubuntor419> ko nhin duoc file share
<vubuntor419> co ai biet khong huong dan minh voi, thanks moi nguoi nhieu
<C4NoC> nautilus có sẵn rồi
<C4NoC> vubuntor419, thêm cái path folder nữa
<C4NoC> smb://ip/path
<vubuntor419> ah, cam on ban nhe
<vubuntor419> ban oi , ban co tai lieu doc ve ubuntu11.04 sau khi cai dat thi can phai lam nhung gi? khong , cho minh link voi
<C4NoC> ko có
<C4NoC> thích làm gì thì làm thôi
<vubuntor419> u, thanks ban nhe
<vubuntor640> chào các bạn
<vubuntor640> yahoo messenger cho linux mình cài sao vậy
<vubuntor640> tìm hoài ko thấy bản nào cho debian hết
<vubuntor640> mấy phần khác chỉ chat text được thôi chứ ko video call được\
<C4NoC> pidgin
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> video làm gì
<C4NoC> muốn video
<C4NoC> thì xài skype
<vubuntor640> Pidgin có video được ko?
<vubuntor640> người nhà ở xa ko biết đăng ký skype
<C4NoC> thế chịu
<C4NoC> vubuntor640, đăng kí đi
<C4NoC> rồi gửi cho id với pass
<vubuntor640> cái đó đơn giản nhất
<C4NoC> đơn giản thế thôi
<vubuntor640> có gói yahoo cho redhat
<vubuntor640> có thể cài cho unbun được ko vậy
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor640> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/Yahoo-Messenger-2.shtml
<bksupybot> Title: Download Yahoo Messenger 1.0.4 for Linux - Yahoo! Messenger for UNIX - Softpedia (at linux.softpedia.com)
<vubuntor640> người nhà tiếng anh yếu, ko biết đăng ký, ko biết cài đặt nữa
<vubuntor640> chán
<forevers191> có ai online không?
<forevers191> mình có vấn đề muốn hỏi mong các bạn giúp đỡ ?
<Tux|Windoof> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<forevers191> chào mọi người ! Mình hiện đang sử dụng PCLINUXOS 2011. Mình có  sử dụng OpenOffice 3 để mở một tệp văn bản Tiếng Việt có phần mở rộng .doc nhưng nó không hiển thị được Tiếng Việt mặc dù mình đã chỉnh trước khi mở là Unicode(UTF-8) và font là Times New Roman. Mong mọi người giúp mình vấn đề trên, mình xin cảm ơn ?
<forevers191> Ghi chú thêm là mình sử dụng Scim-unikey để gõ Tiếng Việt (như hiện tại mình cũng đang sử dụng nó để gõ Tiếng Việt)
<nobawk> cái đó đâu có liên quan
<nobawk> forevers191: bạn xem font à encoding mặc định nó dùng là cái gì
<nobawk> forevers191: có thể phải dùng phần mềm chuyển mã
<forevers191> bạn ơi thế xem encoding mặc định ở đâu vậy bạn?
<Chihiro> o.0
<vubuntor065> hi
<vubuntor065> have you
<vubuntor065> i need help
<vubuntor065> about stardict
<snow_usa> ok
<snow_usa> okk
<khoang_chanh> hú hú hú
<khoang_chanh> format phân vùng theo định dạng nào để cài ubuntu vậy mấy anh đẹp trai...:-ss
<khoang_chanh> linux ext2,3, hay swap ta :-ss
<khoang_chanh> a a a a
<khoang_chanh> cá nóc ơi là cá nóc :(( chết mất thôi
<Truongan> ext4
<khoang_chanh> ơ..có hả :-ss
<khoang_chanh> đừng đùa chứ huynh...khuya rồi á :D
<khoang_chanh> quất đại cái ext3 xem thế nào :|
<Truongan> :|
<Truongan> năm nay năm nào mà có người không biết ext4 trời
<Truongan> :|
<Truongan> cao thủ phương nào đang giả ngây ngô đây
<khoang_chanh> đang phân vùng = partition magic :-ss
<Truongan> nó là cái gì thế
<khoang_chanh> :-ss "cao thủ phương này mà giả ngây ngô thế" :-s
<khoang_chanh> tui tạo trong máy ảo 20Gb, chia ra ổ mỗi ổ 10GB, set active mới cài đc chứ huynh :-ss
<khoang_chanh> có sơ sót gì ko chỉ với :((
<Truongan> không biết
<Truongan> chưa cài ubuntu vào máy ảo bao giờ
<khoang_chanh> oe oe oe :((
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-24
<vubuntor304> hello erevy body
<vubuntor304> có ai ko ah ??
<vubuntor304> cho em hoỏi chuút đc ko ?
<vubuntor304> Zzz
<vubuntor357> co ai ko a?
<Stanley00> vubuntor357: có?
<vubuntor357> cho em hoi chut
<Stanley00> vâng, mời bạn
<vubuntor357> ko hieu sao em dung lenh ./configure thi bao loi bash: permissions denine
<vubuntor357> bash: ./configure: Permission denied
<Stanley00> vubuntor357: bạn đang định biên dịch chương trình gì à? mình thì không rành vụ này lắm
<kid__> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> thật ra là chưa từng biên dịch prog nào hết :(
<kid__> bạn paste từ đầu đến cuối vào lik trên coi
<vubuntor357> vang, em dich libxml2
 * kid__ vừa compile cái pekwm
<kid__> failed luôn
<kid__> =))
<Stanley00> vubuntor357: thử chmod +x nó chưa?
<Stanley00> vubuntor357: và nhơ là phải giải nén ra ~ hay /tmp nhá
<vubuntor357> em da chay thu chmod +x configure roi
<vubuntor357> em giai nen bang tar
<vubuntor357> roi cd vao folder, ./configure nhung van bao loi bash: ./configure: Permission denied
<Stanley00> vubuntor357: test lại bằng ls configure xem có thuộc tính x chưa, chmod và có rồi là 2 chuyện khác nhau mà ;)
<vubuntor357> em kiem tra roi
<vubuntor357> van chi co --rw thoi
<vubuntor357> ko co rwx
<Stanley00> vubuntor357: bạn thử copy hết thư mục đó vào /tmp hoặc ~ rồi làm lại thử xem
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor357: siêu nhân vậy
<Tux|Windoof> đi compile cái libxml2 làm chi
<Tux|Windoof> Chẳng lẽ repo hem có nhỉ :)
<vubuntor357> la nhi, em copy vao home thi lai configure dc
<vubuntor357> nhu the thi loi~ do cai gi a?
<Stanley00> vubuntor357: có lẽ bạn để nó không phải trên phân vùng ext, thế thôi
<vubuntor357> sao lai the dc a?
<vubuntor147> cac anh oi, sao em ./configure trong home thi dc,
<vubuntor147> ./configure trong desktop thi lai bao loi bash: ./configure: Permission denied
<vubuntor147> ???
<vubuntor320> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696018/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor320> ai giup' mi`nh cai loi nay voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor320: cho mình xem kết quả lệnh mount luôn được không bạn?
<vubuntor320> Stanley00: minh mount tren explorer
<vubuntor320> tren giao dien ay
<Stanley00> cứ cho mình xem đi đã
<vubuntor320> ?
<vubuntor320> nhung xem the nao co?
<vubuntor320> :D
<Stanley00> gõ mount rồi nhấn enter?
<vubuntor320> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696019/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor320> day ban oi
<Stanley00> /dev/sda1 cài mac à?
<vubuntor320> uhm
<vubuntor320> minh muon xoa cai thu muc o trong o do di
<vubuntor320> nhung ko xoa dc
<Stanley00> uhm, vậy bạn chịu khó chờ chút, mình không có dùng mac nên không biết file system của nó phân quyền thế nào
<Stanley00> bạn chờ các sn khác giúp đi nha
<vubuntor320> nhưng mình đang trên ubuntu mà
<vubuntor320> :(
<Stanley00> ờ, vậy bạn có thử xóa file Ubuntu trên window chưa?
<vubuntor320> rồi
<Stanley00> cái này cũng giống vậy á ;)
<vubuntor320> thì mọi lần cái này bị virut thì tớ lại mở cái khác lên xóa vẫn đc mà
<Stanley00> win đọc được ext à?
<vubuntor320> ko
<vubuntor320> :)
<vubuntor320> hi
<vubuntor320> mọi lần là xóa win trên u
<Stanley00> yep! that's the point :D
<vubuntor320> nhưng u đọc đc mac mà
<vubuntor320> => chắc là xóa đc mac chứ sao lại ko đc nhỉ ?
<vubuntor320> Vậy bây giờ mình phải làm sao để xóa đc cái mình đang muốn xóa kia vậy?
<Stanley00> như mình đã nói, mình không biết hfs+ của MAC hoạt động thế nào, nên không giúp được. thân.
<vubuntor320> uhm, thanks.
<vubuntor915> cac anh oi
<Stanley|00> vubuntor915: chào bạn.
<vubuntor915> sao bung tar ngoai desktop thi ./configure dc
<vubuntor915> bung trong o thi ko ./configure dc a?
<Stanley|00> vubuntor915: hmm, tới giờ mà bạn vẫn chưa tìm ra à?
<Stanley|00> Ubuntu gần đây không cho phép file trên FAT và NTFS có quyền "x", thế thôi...
<vubuntor915> hic, the a,
<vubuntor915> a, em hoi them cai nay
<vubuntor915> em co 1 folder trong o dia
<vubuntor915> em muon lam viec voi 1 folder giong nhu the ngoai desktop, du lieu trong folder ngoai desktop tu dong update voi du lieu trong o dia thi phai lam the nao a
<Stanley00> bạn có thể copy ra 2 chỗ nếu thích
<CoconutCrab> chuột phải tạo link
<lmq2401> shortcut
<vubuntor915> shortcut thi ko dc
<lmq2401> sync
<vubuntor915> em thu roi, vi thuc ra, thao tac tren shortcut la thao tac tren folder goc,  folder goc lai o tren o dia ntfs, nen ko exc dc (em nghi vay)
<vubuntor915> sync?, co phan mem nao  hay cau lenh nao ko a?
<Stanley00> vubuntor915: uhm, bạn đã tìm ra đấy thôi, sync
<lmq2401> vubuntor915: rsync
<vubuntor915> em thay co 3 loai: grsyn, lucky backup, gadmin-rsync
<vubuntor915> nen dung cai nao a?
<vubuntor363> hi all
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor363
<ubot2> vubuntor363: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor363> ban cho minh hoi khi cai LDAP (sudo apt-get install slapd ldap-utils) ma no cu hien len ban config automatic
<vubuntor278> có ai không
<vubuntor363> minh muon tat no di thi lam sao
<vubuntor363> ban nao biet chi dum minh voi
<vubuntor363> minh cung moi su dung ubuntu ha
<vubuntor278> tắt cái gì bạn?
<vubuntor363> tat ban package configuration ah
<vubuntor278> èo
<vubuntor363> no keu minh go pass admin cua LDAP
<vubuntor278> cái đó mình không biết rồi
<vubuntor363> co ban nao biet thi giup minh voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor363: tại sao bạn lại muốn tắt nó?
<Stanley00> vubuntor363: mình chưa cài, nhưng nghĩ nếu nó cần phải config mới chạy được thì nên config cho nó đi, tắt làm gì "tội" nó ;)
<vubuntor865> buzz
<Stanley00> vubuntor865: ?
<vubuntor865> bạn cho minh hoi
<vubuntor865> ve ubuntu
<vubuntor865> minh da cai gói xampp
<vubuntor865> vay cho hoi ten dang nhap la j vay ban
 * Stanley00 chưa cài xampp lần nào, nên không biết
<vubuntor582> Các anh cho e hỏi làm sao để chuyển từ ntfs thành ext4 ạ?
<lmq2401> vubuntor582: định dạng phân vùng đó lại! :)
<vubuntor582> Liệu có cách nào để giữ nguyên dữ liệu ở đó k ạ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor582: e là không có bạn à, NTFS mà về FAT còn khó, huống chi NTFS và EXT4 :D
<vubuntor582> Vâng.
<vubuntor582> :|
<vubuntor680> Các anh cho em hỏi trong Disk Utility thì Partition type và Type khác j nhau ạ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: 2 chữ đó nằm ở đâu vậy bạn? mình tìm không thấy?
<vubuntor680> Khi a click vào 1 partition ấy ạ.
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: à, thấy rồi
<Stanley00> Partition type là cái id nằm trong info của part, còn Type không là định dạng của part
<vubuntor680> Vậy là để thay đổi định dạng của partition một cách "thực sự" thì phải thay đổi cái type đấy ạ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: chính xác là phải dùng mkfs để thay đổi cái type đó, hoặc dùng chức năng format của disk utility á
<vubuntor680> Ẹc.
<vubuntor680> Cái lệnh kia chắc cũng mất hết dữ liệu a nhể? :))
<Stanley00> đúng, format mà ;)
<vubuntor680> À.
<vubuntor680> Tiện thể a cho e hỏi, em muốn format cái NTFS đó của e, sau đó mount vào /home để sau này có cài lại ubuntu cũng ko ảnh hưởng gì đến giữ liệu đc ko a nhể?
<CoconutC1ab> được
<vubuntor680> Dữ liệu:>
<vubuntor680> :">
<vubuntor680> Các a có suggest nào cho e về phần mềm nên sử dụng k ạ? :P
<CoconutC1ab> firefox, pidgin, openoffice
<CoconutC1ab> :-/
<Stanley00> CoconutC1ab: Libre chứ ;)
<vubuntor680> Ý e là phần mềm nên sử dụng để định dạng lại partition ấy ạ.
<vubuntor680> :P
<CoconutC1ab> đại thể thế
<CoconutC1ab> mkfs
<CoconutC1ab> hay gparted
<vubuntor680> Vâng.
<vubuntor680> Tại e ko có ấn tượng tốt với gparted cho lắm, 1 lần e đã làm cho dữ liệu ra đi rồi nên sợ.
<vubuntor680> :D
<vubuntor680> Tks các a.
<vubuntor680> :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: mkfs còn dễ mất hơn gparted ấy chứ ;))
<vubuntor680> :))
<vubuntor680> Vầng.
<vubuntor680> Dùng lệnh thì chắc chắn là nguy hiểm hơn r.
<vubuntor680> :))
<Voldedore> mọi người ơi, cái hda của em bị lỗi partition table
<Voldedore> fix làm sao bây giờ :((
<Voldedore> em không cài được linux
<Voldedore> vì nó không nhận partition nào cả
<Stanley00> lỗi nghiêm trọng đấy, bạn dùng gì để chia đĩa thế?
<CoconutC1ab> formt hết đi cài lại
<Voldedore> lap em mua chỗ bán cài win sẵn
<Voldedore> em xài tới giờ mới biết bị lỗi (vì win7 nó chẳng báo gì cả, vẫn nhận tốt)
<CoconutC1ab> sda chứ hda chi nhỉ :-\
<Voldedore> à quên :D sda
<Voldedore> em không format được vì data cũng quan trọng
<CoconutC1ab> nó báo lỗi gì :-\\
<Voldedore> gparted không hiện partition nào hết
<Voldedore> mà chỉ là 470GB unallocated
<Voldedore> mặc dù fdisk -l vẫn hiện đủ
<CoconutC1ab> vậy gparted lởm
<CoconutC1ab> vứt nó đi
<Voldedore> 8-}
<Stanley00> Voldedore: vậy bạn dùng fdisk mà chia lại đĩa tạm đi vậy
<Voldedore> nãn
<Voldedore> có mất dữ liệu không bạn
<Voldedore> Stanley00: bạn ơi, chia đĩa như vậy có mất dữ liệu không ?
<Stanley00> thật sự thì mình chưa thử fdisk với đĩa thật, trước giờ chỉ thử trên đĩa ảo thôi, nên cũng không rành lắm...
<Stanley00> Voldedore: hmm, nghĩ kỹ rồi, có thể mất, vì hình như nó chỉ tác động tới chỗ MBR thôi, không có dồn dữ liệu lại cho mình
<Voldedore> nó tác động tới mbr thì chắc là không mất đâu
<Voldedore> nhưng cái partition table nó có dính gì tới mbr không nhỉ ?
<Voldedore> sợ làm rồi không boot được nữa thì lại mệt
<Voldedore> đồ án của mình cũng sắp deadline :(
<Stanley00> Voldedore: mất đấy, tác động tới partition table mà không tác động tới mấy chỗ khác, resize là mất dữ liệu như chơi đấy chứ
<Voldedore> :( mình đâu có resize đâu nhỉ ?!
<Voldedore> um tại mình cũng suy nghĩ kỹ lắm
<Voldedore> hic
<Voldedore> xem các vị tiền bối có ai từng bị hoặc từng fix cho người thân thì chỉ giúp em
<Voldedore> chia sẽ kinh nghiệm cho em với
<Stanley00> ơ, thế bạn định dùng gparted để làm gì?
<Voldedore> chả là lúc cài đặt linux
<Voldedore> thì cái partitioner nó không nhận partition nào cả
<Voldedore> mình lấy gparted xem thử thế nào thì đúng là nó không nhận
<Voldedore> (nó báo mấy trăm GB unallocated đó)
<Voldedore> còn fdisk -l thì ok
<Voldedore> nó hiện đủ
<Stanley00> Voldedore: à, vậy thì bạn có thể thử fdisk, good luck ;)
<Voldedore> Stanley00: bạn chỉ mình luôn nha, fdisk rồi lệnh gì phía sau vậy
<Stanley00> bạn chắc là fdisk nhận đúng partition table của bạn chứ?
<Stanley00> các lệnh cần chạy là "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" và "m enter" để thấy phần help của fdisk :D
<Stanley00> Voldedore: mình nghĩ trường hợp của bạn chỉ cần gõ lệnh "w" để ghi partition table lại vào đĩa thôi,
<Voldedore> um mình chạy sudo fdisk -l
<Voldedore> thì nó hiện đủ & đúng
<Voldedore> để mình thử xem sao
<Voldedore> thanks nha bạn Stanley00 ^^
<Stanley00> Voldedore: ;)
<vubuntor133> ban nao biet phan men nao downloand danh do Ubuntu ko?
<Stanley00> vubuntor133: DTA cho ff, và wget :))
<vubuntor133> thanks nha
<vubuntor826> chào mọi người! máy Ubuntu của mình có 2 card mạng là eth0 và eth1, eth0 là card external, eth1 là card internal, bây h mình phải làm sao để forward gói tin đi từ card eth1 qua eth0
<vubuntor037> buzz
<vubuntor037> các bác cho ỏi
<vubuntor037> em ko thể tạo thư mục trong thư mục cài đặt ubuntu
<Stanley00> vubuntor037: à, thư mục cài xampp đúng không bạn?
<vubuntor037> vâgn ạ
<vubuntor037> đúng vậy
<vubuntor037> thế làm sao để tạo vậy
<Stanley00> vubuntor037: thế bạn có biết về permission và owner, group của file/thư mục trong linux?
<vubuntor037> mình ko bik
<vubuntor037> mình mới sử dụng
<vubuntor037> bạn có thể h][ngs dẫn chi tiết
<Stanley00> vubuntor037: vậy bạn chờ mình chút nhé...
<vubuntor037> ok
<Stanley00> .g Phân quyền trong linux
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/posts/list/35823.hva
<Stanley00> .g Phân quyền trong linux site:ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=284
<bksupybot> Title: Phân quyền trong Linux-Ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor037> bài này ha~ bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor037: bạn xem cái link ở trên forum của ubuntu-vn á, tóm tắt lại thì mỗi file/dir trong linux có 3 quyền read, write, execute, chia cho 3 nhóm owner, group, và other
<vubuntor037> uh để mình làm thử
<Stanley00> vubuntor037: xem thêm link này nữa nha bạn http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hedieuhanh/linux/59672_Phan-quyen-truy-cap-file-bang-lenh-chmod.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Phân quyền truy cập file bằng lệnh chmod | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<vubuntor037> uh thanks bạn
<vubuntor037> đẻ mình xm thử
<Stanley00> vubuntor037: uhm, nên xem cái này trước đi đã, rồi tính tới cái xampp đó sau ;)
<vubuntor037> mình dùng terinal để viết mấy cái đó ha\` bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor037: nên đọc lý thuyết thôi, đọc cái link quantrimang trước đi bạn
<Stanley00> đã là "lệnh" thi dĩ nhiên là phải gõ trong "terminal" rồi ;)
<vubuntor037> nếu liệt kê chi tiết các thuộc tính của một file bằng lệnh ls với khóa chuyển đổi -l (ví dụ ls –l [tên file]), thì lệnh này sẽ trả về thông tin có dạng -rwe-rw-r- (nghĩa là phân quyền read, write và execute cho chủ hệ thống; phân quyền read và write cho nhóm quản trị; và chỉ phân quyền read cho các đối tượng người dùng khác).
<vubuntor037> minhf ko hiểu khóa chuyển đổi lắm
<Stanley00> bình thường lệnh chỉ có "ls <tên file>"  thêm khóa "-l" thì thành "ls -l <tên file>"
<Stanley00> để xem sự khác nhau thì bạn có thể thử trên terminal ;)
 * Stanley00 cũng không quen từ "khóa chuyển đổi" :))
<lmq2401> Sao phải dùng lệnh khi đang dùng GUI nhỉ? Mấy cái vụ phân quyền cho thư mục, tập tin toàn dùng Nautilus chạy với quyền root để làm
<Stanley00> lmq2401: đang học "lý thuyết" mà ;))
<vubuntor037> :D
<vubuntor037> mình đã làm dc
<vubuntor037> cảm ơn mọi nguời
<Stanley00> vubuntor037: ơ nhanh vậy, bạn làm bằng cách nào?
<vubuntor037> hơ hơ mình
<vubuntor037> dùng terianl
<vubuntor037> gõ lệnh
<vubuntor037> cmod
<vubuntor037> là xong
<vubuntor037> :d
<vubuntor037> ko bik có dúng ko
<vubuntor037> nhưng mình đã tạo dc thư mục
<Stanley00> vubuntor037: chmod 777?
<vubuntor037> o dúng rùi
<Stanley00> hmm, thế thì không "hay" cho lắm, nên chown cho nó thì tốt hơn, chmod 777 thì cài trên window cho lành bạn à =))
<vubuntor037> mà mình dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor037> dôi lúc nó bị đứng
<vubuntor037> vậy làm sao để khắc phục nó
<Stanley00> vubuntor037: có nhiểu nguyên nhân lắm bạn à, bạn bị trong trường hợp nào, chạy chương trình gì, lúc bị đứng ổ đĩa có sáng đèn hay không? vv.vv...
<vubuntor037> lúc bị tất cả bị đứng lun
<vubuntor037> chuot thi dung dc
<vubuntor037> chu bat may cai kia len thi ko dc
<vubuntor037> noi chung là đứng
<vubuntor037> mình phải restart máy lại
<vubuntor037> hay bị khi mình dùng chat với lại mấy cái office
<Stanley00> hmm, nghe lạ nhỉ,
<Stanley00> mình không có kinh nghiệm trong mấy trường hợp này,
<Stanley00> bạn nên chờ sn nào vào giúp thôi
<vubuntor780> Các anh cho e hỏi, bây giờ e boot ubuntu bằng usb, sau đó bắt đầu cài đặt, em chọn 1 phân vùng ntfs của e, format lại là ext4 và đặt mount point là /home thì /home hiện tại của e có mất hết dữ liệu k ạ?
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor780> Tks a.
<vubuntor437> Các anh cho e hỏi, cách format ổ ntfs thành ext4 để cho nó mount vào /home ạ
<vubuntor437> :(
<CoconutCrab> mkfs.ext4 -m 2 /dev/sda[2345] gì đó
<CoconutCrab> nhớ chọn đúng cái
<Stanley00> vubuntor437: bạn dùng gparted để format sang ext4, rồi sửa file /etc/fstab
<vubuntor437> Vâng.
<CoconutCrab> welcome back
<vubuntor045> Các a cho e hỏi là dòng này của e ở file fstab có gì sai không mà khi restart nó báo lỗi ạ. /dev/sda5 /home ext4 defaults 0 0
<CoconutCrab> khoong
<Stanley00> vubuntor045: mọi thứ đều bình thường nếu /dev/sda5 đúng định dạng ext4
<CoconutCrab> đúng sda5 không thôi
<vubuntor045> :-?
<vubuntor045> Em vừa format lại mà.
<vubuntor045> :|
<CoconutCrab> có sda5 không
<vubuntor045> Có chứ ạ.
<vubuntor045> :|
<CoconutCrab> vậy lỗi là gì
<vubuntor045> Lỗi còn ko cả vào đc ubuntu, em phải dùng usb chỉnh lại file fstab mới vào lại đc ạ.
<vubuntor045> Hix.
<vubuntor045> Quên mất ko ghi lại cái lỗi.
<vubuntor045> Boot vào nó hiện ra một cái hộp thoại nhưng e quên mất r.
<vubuntor045> :">
<vubuntor045> Có cái j đấy liên quan đến /home/thanh/.nautilú
<vubuntor045> E ko load đc ra cái j cả.
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor045> Ra mỗi màn hình tím tím với cả con chuột.
<CoconutCrab> thế đấy là load được rồi
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> chưa có home
<CoconutCrab> tạo thư mục thanh mới
<CoconutCrab> chown sang user/group của mình
<vubuntor045> Vậy là sao ạ?
<vubuntor045> :-?
<vubuntor045> E ko hiểu lắm.
<CoconutCrab> nói đơn giản là boot từ usb rồi copy cái home cũ vào chỗ mới
<vubuntor045> Tiếp theo là j ạ?
<vubuntor045> Ý anh chỗ mới là cái sda5 e muốn mount vào ý ạ?
<vubuntor045> Để e thử ghi lại xem lỗi là j đã. :P
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> rõ vấn đề rồi
<CoconutCrab> không thì làm cái sau
<CoconutCrab> vào recovery mode
<CoconutCrab> gõ
<CoconutCrab> mkdir /home/thanh && chown -R thanh:thanh /home/thanh
<CoconutCrab> đấy
<vubuntor045> Vâng.
<vubuntor045> :D
<vubuntor045> Tks a.
<CoconutCrab> back again~
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-25
<snow_usa> oh god
<vubuntor853> các bác cho em hỏi chút, hiện tại em đang dùng ubuntu 10.10 muốn cập nhật lên bản 11.04. Em muốn hỏi là
<vubuntor853> sau khi cập nhật các phần mềm chuyên nghành (về điện tử viễn thông) như NS2, Modelsim có phải cài lại ko ạ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor853: thông thường thì upgrade sẽ không cần phải cài lại đâu
<nobawk> vubuntor853: có thể ko
<nobawk> ns-2 thì chắc phải build lại
<nobawk> modelsim thì chả có cách nào build lại cả :))
<vubuntor853> hic em cài modelsim mất nhiều tg mệt quá nên h ngại cài lại nên hỏi để chuẩn bị
<vubuntor853> em hiện tại đang dùng ubuntu 10.10, bình thường nó kết nối internet (mạng dây) bình thường. Mấy hôm nay nó dở chứng:
<vubuntor853> vào internet đc tầm 2-3 phút
<vubuntor853> lại ko vào  đc
<vubuntor853> sau đó
<vubuntor853> em disconnet
<vubuntor853> rồi enable
<vubuntor853> thì vào tiếp đc 2-3 phút
<vubuntor853> rồi lại như thế tiếp diễn
<vubuntor853> em ko hiểu tại sao
<vubuntor853> mặc dù khi ko vào đc vẫn hiện wired connection (đang kết nối mạng dây)
<nobawk> vubuntor853: modelsim thì cài lại cái gì?
<nobawk> có mỗi cái li xăng thì nó đâu có thay đổi :))
<vubuntor853> tức là nếu upgrade lên mình ko cần cài lại hả anh/chị?
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> build lại thôi
<nobawk> cấu hình nó vẫn ở đó
<vubuntor853> thanks :)
<vubuntor853> có bác nào giúp em về vụ kết nối internet với
<Stanley00> vubuntor853: mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, nếu biết thì mọi người sẽ giúp thôi
<vubuntor853> em đã nêu ở trên ạ
<nobawk> cái này thì ko rõ
<nobawk> chắc network manager bị mán
<vubuntor169> alo
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor169
<vubuntor169> co ai k
<ubot2> vubuntor169: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor169> :D
<vubuntor169> o day co giup do ve ubuntu k nhi
<vubuntor169> minh moi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor169> ma duoi' wa
<vubuntor169> ....
<Tux|Windoof> Ở đây hỗ trợ về ubuntu
<Tux|Windoof> cùng các phương pháp quay về Windows
<vubuntor169> :D
<Tux|Windoof> diệt Virus
<Tux|Windoof> và format HDD
<vubuntor169> hehe
<Tux|Windoof> miễn phí và offline với các bạn nữ
<Tux|Windoof> số còn lại hên xui tùy thích người hỗ trợ
<Tux|Windoof> :))
<vubuntor169> :))
<vubuntor169> giup minh ph[an vung dc k
<vubuntor169> :D
<vubuntor169> may cai o tren window
<vubuntor169> may cai o tren windown
<vubuntor169> gio vao khung go lenh
<vubuntor169> cd k dc
<vubuntor169> nghe noi fai mount moi dung dc
<Tux|Windoof> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor169> df -h
<vubuntor169> minh thay
<vubuntor169> no chiem het 41GB roi
<vubuntor169> @@
<vubuntor169> khip zay
<vubuntor169> minh de %)GB
<vubuntor169> 50GB
<vubuntor169> ma no sai het mat tiu
<vubuntor169> sao cai ung dung day
<Tux|Windoof> có xài máy ảo không ?
<Tux|Windoof> có download trên ubuntu không
<vubuntor169> minh cai len 1 fan vung
<vubuntor169> k
<vubuntor169> doc tren mang
<vubuntor169> thay chi can 10 den 20 ghi
<vubuntor169> nhung ma minh de 50G
<vubuntor169> de co gi cai ung dung
<vubuntor169> ma gio xem
<vubuntor169> thay con 9%
<vubuntor169> down gi ban
<vubuntor169> luc cai ubuntu
<vubuntor169> minh de wa dem lun
<vubuntor169> sang zay thi xong roi
<vubuntor169> no down cai gi
<vubuntor169> lau lac
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: bạn nên dùng trình disk usage anlyzer kiểm tra xem chỗ nào đang chiếm dung lượng, chứ máy mình / có 20G vẫn còn dư đây này
<vubuntor169> cai giao dien cua ban 11.04
<vubuntor169> viet key thi sai ung dung gi
<vubuntor169> may cai thanh system no dau mat
<vubuntor169> kho sai
<vubuntor169> ...
<vubuntor169> cai disk usage anlyzer nam cho nao nhi
<vubuntor169> sai tieng viet
<Stanley00> "khó xài" hay "không quen"?
<vubuntor169> @@
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: nhấn meta rồi search đi ;)
<vubuntor169> ma that ra
<vubuntor169> :D
<vubuntor169> cung da sai bao gio dau
<vubuntor169> meta?
<vubuntor169> minh moi cai hui sang
<vubuntor169> @@
<vubuntor169> k bit gi
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: gksu baobab cho nhanh :D
<vubuntor169> cai thang trong fong
<vubuntor169> buc wa
<vubuntor169> no down
<vubuntor169> ....
<vubuntor169> het duongtruyen mat tiu
<vubuntor169> tai ung dung ma 1 2kb
<vubuntor169> card GTS 450 ma choi game flash giat giat
<vubuntor169> chua cai driver nua
<vubuntor169> ...
<vubuntor169> k bit cai...
<vubuntor169> ...
<vubuntor169> con trang ho tro truc tuyen nao k...
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: #ubuntu #linux và một số channel khác nữa ;)
<vubuntor169> vao termino go lenh do ha
<vubuntor169> :))
<vubuntor169> vai that
<vubuntor169> dung cai gi de sai tieng vietr
<vubuntor169> vietkey a
<Stanley00> !ibus | vubuntor169
<ubot2> vubuntor169: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> !unikey | vubuntor169
<ubot2> Factoid 'unikey' not found
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor169
<ubot2> vubuntor169: Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor169> trui
<vubuntor169> cai ` cai' ung dung 7MB ma mai down k xong
<vubuntor169> ...
<vubuntor169> ua
<vubuntor169> alo
<vubuntor169> dinh cai ibus
<vubuntor169> ma no keu co roi
<vubuntor169> nam cho nao
<vubuntor169> ....
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: cài ibus-unikey nữa đi
<vubuntor169> minh search soft center
<Stanley00> sau đó nhân meta ( hoặc supper, hoặc window ...) rồi search input method
<vubuntor169> thi no bao co roi
<vubuntor169> ma k bit o dau
<vubuntor169> ...
<vubuntor169> dap may
<vubuntor169> tu sang gio k lam dc cai gi ngoai cai dc cai HDH ubuntu
<vubuntor169> :))
<vubuntor169> fai cai di cai lai 4 lan moi dc
<Stanley00> rất hoan nghênh bạn đập đấy =))
 * Stanley00 chưa thấy ai như Việt Nam, người ta đọc hướng dẫn trước khi dùng, còn mình thì dùng rồi, khi không được lại đòi đập máy =))
<vubuntor169> nguyen buoi sang
<vubuntor169> ma k lam dccai gi
<vubuntor169> tim het huong dan nay den huong dan khac
<vubuntor169> :))
<vubuntor169> thoi k co duyen
<vubuntor169> hen dip khac zay
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: uhm, bye bye ;)
<vubuntor297> hi all
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor297
<ubot2> vubuntor297: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor297> minh muon tat package configuration khi install(sudo apt-get install slapd ldap-utils)
<vubuntor297> ban nao biet thi chi giup minh voi
<vubuntor297> khi minh cai slapd thi no chu hien no len minh khong add dc schema
<vubuntor040> df
<vubuntor040> chao cac ban
<Tux|Windoof> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor622> dạ , cho e hỏi làm sao để thay tài khoản yahoo trên buddy pinding = ID khác ạ ?
<vubuntor622> how to change acc yahoo in buddy pinding bay other ID
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor622: đang xài cái gì ?
<vubuntor622> dạ ubuntu
<vubuntor622> pidgin
<vubuntor622> pidgin internet messenger
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor622: ý bạn thay tài khoản yahoo là sap
<Tux|Windoof> sao*
<vubuntor622> cái này cho phép vào yahoo
<vubuntor622> em vào bằng 1 tài khoản , bật lên nó cứ vào sẵn rồi
<vubuntor622> ko biết thay như thế nào
<vubuntor622> e mới cài ubuntu nên :( cũng hok có bít nhìu
<Tux|Windoof> Account
<Tux|Windoof> Manager Account
<vubuntor622> tức là đăng nhập = tài khoản khác tren yahoo ấy ạ
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor622: dùng bao nhiêu nick yahoo chẳng được
<vubuntor622> hôm mới cài thì được
<Tux|Windoof> chẳng có chuyện đó
<Tux|Windoof> làm lại đi
<vubuntor622> bây giờ ko biết cái chữ account đâu
<vubuntor622> bật lên bay giờ nó trắng xóa , có 1 chỗ đổi icon và hiển thị online hay offline .... thôi
<Tux|Windoof> Ubuntu bản bao nhiêu ?
<Tux|Windoof> Mở Pidgin lên
<Tux|Windoof> nhấn Ctrl+A
<vubuntor622> 10.4
<vubuntor622> ctrl +A ko có gì ?
<vubuntor622> em mới down về cài cách đây 1 tuần
<vubuntor622> hay là anh chỉ cho e cách cài lại pidgin internet messenger
<vubuntor622> có khi vào được nick chat mới
<vubuntor622> :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor622: nhấn Ctrl + A thử xem
<vubuntor622> không có gì hiện lên
<vubuntor622> đang xài ubuntu mà :(
<Stanley00> ơ, lại nhỉ, có chọn cửa sổ pidgin chưa?
<vubuntor622> đang hiển thị bạn online đây ạ
<vubuntor622> hình như hôm trước phía trên nó có mấy dòng chữ để ra , vào , add acc FB hay cái khác , hôm nay bật lên ko được
<vubuntor622> dó , mấy đứa bạn online nó vẫn báo này
<Stanley00> vubuntor622: hmm, lạ nhỉ, chắc ubuntu có vấn đề, update thử chưa?
<vubuntor622> update ?
<Stanley00> !update
<ubot2> Factoid 'update' not found
<vubuntor622> nếu nó hiện lên updeta thì e ok để update
<Stanley00> !upgrade
<ubot2> Factoid 'upgrade' not found
<Stanley00> !find update
<Stanley00> :-/
<Stanley00> hmm,  thế từ hôm nó "bình thường" tới nay, bạn có làm gì dính tới hệ thống không?
<vubuntor622> là gõ câu lệnh đó trong tẻminal ạ ?
<vubuntor622> là gõ câu lệnh đó trong terminal ạ ?
<vubuntor622> e ko làm gì
<vubuntor622> có 1 lần đổi pass nhưng ko đổi được
<vubuntor622> vẫn là mật khẩu cũ
<Stanley00> pidgin bị như thế mấy lần rồi?
<vubuntor622> hic
<vubuntor622> mới 1 tiếng trước bật lên
<vubuntor622> và nó như thế
<vubuntor622> em mới cài được 1 tuần mà
<Stanley00> tức là mới bị 1 lần? có thử restart pidgin chưa?
<vubuntor622> hôm trước dùng có sao đâu
<vubuntor622> rétart pidgin làm sao ạ
<vubuntor622> bây giờ chỉ click offline , online , busy ......... nó được thôi
<Stanley00> mở terminal lên, chạy killall pidgin rồi chạy lại pidgin xem
<vubuntor622> máy em bây giờ có cả win 7 có làm sao ko a ?
<vubuntor622> nghĩa là nếu bật máy thì chọn 1 trong 2 loại để dùng í , h nay e dùng ubuntu
<Stanley00> vubuntor622: nope
<vubuntor622> hic
<vubuntor622> tắt rùi
<vubuntor622> bật lên vẫn thế
<vubuntor622> em nhớ hôm trước có cả bên trên để thoát hay làm gì đó, bi jio có mỗi bên dưới
<vubuntor622> bây giờ làm sao a ?
<Stanley00> để mình tóm tắt lại nhá, bạn bật pidgin và nó không có cái menu phía trên đúng không?
<vubuntor622> vâng
<Stanley00> các phần mềm khác vẫn có global menu bình thường, chỉ mỗi pidgin bị?
<vubuntor622> hic , e đã xài cái đó đâu
<vubuntor622> thầy giáo dạy vật lý tính toán ,bảo cài linux lên xài emacs hay gcc ... mấy cái link tink đó thui
<Stanley00> ý mình là mấy cái như nautilus, firefox, chromium, vv vẫn có menu bình thường?
<vubuntor622> nhưng cài lên thì e muốn tìm hiểu tiện ích tất cả như win7 ấy !
<vubuntor622> ak firefox vẫn đang dùng đây
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor622: dùng windows đi
<vubuntor622> cái này vào Facebook ko bị chặn , hi , vào win 7 bị chặn , quái thật :D
<Tux|Windoof> lằng nhằng
<vubuntor622> nhưng bật win 7 lại ko học được
<vubuntor622> thôi dc rùi e hỏi cái khác vậy
<vubuntor622> cái chỗ chỉnh địa chỉ internet DNS hay proxy ở đâu ạ ?
 * Stanley00 bó tay thôi, toàn thông tin không quan trọng...
 * Stanley00 quit :(
<vubuntor622> ak thấy rùi
<vubuntor622> hihi
<vubuntor622> cái trên thanh tap có phần hiển thị
<vubuntor622> gần cái nút để shut down :P
<vubuntor622> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor622> cái link hướng dẫn sử dụng phần mềm đó ở đâu a
<vubuntor622> :( tắt = cái kia bật lên nó cung :(  ko được , vẫn như cũ
<vubuntor755> anh ơi , gỡ bỏ 1 phần mềm trên máy làm như thế nào ạ
<Stanley00> !bg | vubuntor755
<ubot2> vubuntor755: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor755> :(
<vubuntor077> hì
<Stanley00> vubuntor077: you again? 755, 622?
<vubuntor077> anh ơi cho e link hướng dẫn sử dụng emacs , gcc ? có ko ạ ?
<Stanley00> hú hú Tux|Windoof  á :)
<vubuntor077> yep ! but now i use win 7 :P
<vubuntor077> :P e mới tham gia dịch đĩa open disk thôi , chưa liên quan gì nhiều tới mấy phần mềm nì :D hihi
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor077: mấy cái đó tự đọc
<Tux|Windoof> tự học
<Tux|Windoof> còn không tự học, tự đọc được thì chịu
<Tux|Windoof> hết
<vubuntor077> thế link để học ?
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor077: thế Google ?
<vubuntor077> mua sách để học ạ ?
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor077: may be
<vubuntor077> google toàn link tink thôi :(
 * Stanley00 ROFL
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor077: chọn lấy cái không linh tinh mà đọc
<Tux|Windoof> đọc chưa đầu ra đũa
<Tux|Windoof> còn kêu link linh tinh
<vubuntor077> tốn time
 * Tux|Windoof ngồi đây tỏ ra nguy hiểm cũng tốn time lắm
<vubuntor077> trùi ui , có ai nguy hiểm đâu
<vubuntor077> hic , e chưa ăn kowm đây nì , a tìm giúp e đi
<Stanley00> Tux|Windoof: thật là thú vị quá đi =))
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor077: ăn gì không ăn
<Tux|Windoof> ăn kowm làm gì
<vubuntor077> .................................................
<vubuntor077> ngoài ra các a có thể giúp đỡ dc những gì nữa a ?
<Tux|Windoof> Stanley00: bác có thấy không
<Tux|Windoof> nãy giờ em mà google
<Tux|Windoof> hay vô amazon search từ emacs
<Tux|Windoof> chắc cũng ối sách 5 sao mà đọc rồi nhẩy
<Stanley00> Tux|Windoof: /me quit từ sớm rồi =))
<Tux|Windoof> Stanley00: thì kệ người ta
<Tux|Windoof> mình làm việc mình thôi
<Stanley00> Tux|Windoof: you're right!
<Tux|Windoof> mình có giỏi đút cơm cho trẻ con đâu
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor077> 22 người online :P
<vubuntor077> vấn đề là
<vubuntor077> đây là ubuntu VN
<vubuntor077> nó phải khác google chứ ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor077: thế bạn có thấy ai dạy học qua yahoo chat chưa? ;)
<vubuntor077> team view có rùi :P
<Stanley00> vubuntor077: không hiểu bạn nghĩ đây là nơi nào nhỉ?
<vubuntor077> thui , chào các a (chị)
<Tux|Windoof> ờ
<Tux|Windoof> đi đi
<Tux|Windoof> mạnh giỏi nhá
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor077> vâng , khi khác e quay lại ạ ;)
<Stanley00> vubuntor077: ờ, hy vọng lúc đó sẽ khác bây giờ ;))
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor077: thế chưa đi à
 * Tux|Windoof đợi mãi
<vubuntor077> hehe
<vubuntor077> kaka đã ăn kowm xong
<vubuntor077> mấy a chắc sn 87 nhỉ :P
 * Stanley00 không sn, cũng chẳng 87 =))
<vubuntor135> he nhô , kk đã trở lại :)
<vubuntor135> 87 là trẻ nhất trong 2 a tloi e đó , còn ko thì già hơn :D hihi
<vubuntor135> nhưng mà e vẫn mún hỏi làm sao để out cái nick yahoo gốc ban đầu ra để vào nick yahoo khác , huhu
<Stanley00> vubuntor135: nếu menu không hoạt động thì bó tay thôi bạn à...
<vubuntor416> có anh nào hay sử dụng pidgin ko ạ ?
<vubuntor416> import account
<Lokiheero> có
<Lokiheero> ?
<vubuntor416> em bật lên nó cứ hiện account cũ
<vubuntor416> em muốn chát yahoo = acc mới
<vubuntor416> mà ko biết đổi như thế nào
<Lokiheero> vào Account > manage account > check vô cái acc mới, decheck cái acc cũ
<codai2810> 6x8cm (LxB)
<vubuntor416> nhưng ko thấy hiện menu ở phía trên để vào mânge acc
<codai2810> thì ý nói 6 là chiều rộng hay chiều dài ạ?
<codai2810> vubuntor416: kick vào buddylist rồi rê chuột lên thanh panel phía trên
<vubuntor416> cái buddy list nó ko có
 * codai2810 đang nói đến thanh panel phía trên của màn hình 
<vubuntor416> rê như thế nào ạ !
<codai2810> di chuyển con trỏ chuột lên đấy
<codai2810> hỏi hay hơn cả mình :o]
<vubuntor416> ok
<vubuntor416> thanks
<vubuntor416> dc rùi , hihi
<vubuntor416> hỏi lúc trước gặp a cỏ dại thì hay :P
<vubuntor416> :)
<vubuntor982> anh ơi từ điển nào cài trên ubuntu hợp lí cho sinh viên nhất ?
<kid__> hợp lý cho sinh viên?
<vubuntor982> em học khoa học tự nhiên
<vubuntor982> thế các anh hay dùng cái nào ạ ?
<C4NoC> google
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor982> từ điển cài lên khi ko cần net cơ
<vubuntor982> ngày trước em dùng lingo
<C4NoC> vubuntor982, có từ điển ko cần điện luôn
<vubuntor982> ạc ạc , điện thoại hay điện tín :P
<kid__> mình đang dùng stardict
<vubuntor982> :) e sẽ cài lingo cho unbutu
<lmq2401> stardict bị tố cáo vi phạm bản quyền thì phải
<kid__> còn thế nào là hợp lý với sinh viên thì mình chịu
<C4NoC> vubuntor982, đã bảo ko dùng điện
 * kid__ không quan tâm
<lmq2401> nó gợi ý sang dùng golden dict
<C4NoC> vubuntor982, ra ngoài nhà sách, vác 1 cuốn oxford về
<C4NoC> tha hồ xài
<C4NoC> :3
<kid__> miễn nó chạy được trên linux là được
 * lmq2401 chẳng hiểu không dùng điện là thế nào
<C4NoC> hêhee
<vubuntor982> tra tay lười lắm :) với lại OxFord ko có tiếng Việt , gặp từ mới có mà lòi mắt ra dịch :P
<C4NoC> vậy nó mới lên tay
<vubuntor982> a ơi , đuôi exe ko chạy , chạy đuôi gì ạ ?
<vubuntor982> cài wine lên là chạy được ạ ?
<vubuntor982> nếu dơnload trực tiếp từ terminal với download ngoài thì tốc độ có như nhau ko ạ ?
<C4NoC> cài cái gì?
<C4NoC> từ điển
<C4NoC> thì goldendict
<C4NoC> có trong repo
<vubuntor982> repo ?
<C4NoC> vào cái software center mà cài
<vubuntor982> cái đọc chữ tiếng việt trên web của e chưa hoàn chỉnh , thi thoảng chữ có dấu lại bị ẩn đi 1 kí tự hay chồng chất lên nhau
<vubuntor982> xử lí thế nào ạ ?
<codai2810> mấy hôm nay nhiều bạn hỏi từ điển thế
 * codai2810 từ đầu tuần đến giờ có 3 bạn hỏi trực tiếp em rồi :|
<vubuntor982> ? bi giờ mới hỏi mà :(
<codai2810> vubuntor982: mình bảo nhiều bạn hỏi chứ có nói bạn hỏi nhiều đâu :-/
<codai2810> vubuntor982: goldendict ~ trong ubuntu-vn.org có topic hướng dẫn cài
<vubuntor982> nếu download trực tiếp từ terminal với download idm thì tốc độ có như nhau ko ạ ?
<vubuntor982> cái đọc chữ tiếng việt trên web thi thoảng chữ có dấu lại bị ẩn đi 1 kí tự hay chồng chất lên nhau ?!
<vubuntor982> ôi , tình hinh đi ngủ thui !
<vubuntor398> co ai o day ko
<vubuntor398> giup m voi
<vubuntor398> the nay sao bao huong dan onl 24/7 !!!
<kid__> :/
<Tux|Ubuntu> tsb
<Tux|Ubuntu> 24/7 thì không để người ta ngủ chắc
<Tux|Ubuntu> có trả cho người ta đồng ếu nào đâu mà to mồm
<kid__> lol
 * kid__ được trả lương để support U nè
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-17
<vubuntor682> Hi
<vubuntor682> nho giup do
<vubuntor682> toi da down ban ubuntu1204 ISO va da dung phan mem ultraISO ghi dia nhung khi cai dat thi no bao loi
<kid_> báo lỗi gì bạn
<vubuntor682> toi cai cho may AMD 2G ram 1G thi no khong load dia boot, con khi cai cho may intel pen 4 3G, ram 512 thi no bao loi error  va 5 con so phia sau
<vubuntor682> toi cung muon thu dung ubuntu nhung chua biet bat dau nhu the nao
<vubuntor671> hi ban
<vubuntor671> khi bo dia boot ubuntu 1204 thi no bao loi EDD: Error 8000 reading sector 355425
<vubuntor087> alo, có ai k ? mình hỏi xíu :)
<vubuntor671> co to day to moi doc ve ubuntu da download file iso va ghi dia rui ma cai dat no bao loi
<vubuntor671> EDD: Error 8000 reading sector 355425 ma chua biet lam sao day
<Tux|Thunderbird> nhìn thì có vẻ đĩa có vấn đề
<Tux|Thunderbird> tốt nhất là dùng USB và file iso mà cài
<vubuntor087> @Thunderbird : mình hỏi xíu được k ?
<Tux|Thunderbird> thì cứ hỏi đi
<vubuntor087> mình mún lập trình python với eclipse, vậy mình cần cài package nào ?
<Dynamo|busy> vubuntor087: cái câu này mà cũng hỏi nữa? bạn có phải dân lập trình hông vậy?
<vubuntor087> @@! k bik nên mới hỏi đây ? @@! nếu k là dân lập trình thì phải học mới thành dân lập trình. Ai sinh ra mà đã là dân lập trình đâu ? giơ tay ?
<vubuntor235> alo
<vubuntor235> có ai ko ta
<vubuntor235> mọi người ơi, cho mình hỏi phần mềm nào dùng để phát wifi trên ubuntu vậy ?
<vubuntor087> thôi, mình tự lo được rồi, tks, @Dynamo : bạn có thể giúp hoặc k, nếu bạn mới vô bạn cũng k bik j, tự đặt mình vào chỗ người hỏi rồi phát ngôn, đừng để mọi người có ý nghĩ k hay về hỗ trợ trực tuyến
<vubuntor235> mình xài bản 12.04 LTS
<vubuntor087> @vubuntor235 : ubuntu hỗ trợ sẵn rồi mà bạn ?
 * Tux|Thunderbird sinh ra đã phải lập trình
<Tux|Thunderbird> cuộc sống, tương lai, lịch làm việc
<Tux|Thunderbird> lịch học
<Tux|Thunderbird> thời khóa bieur
<vubuntor087> vào cái biểu tượng mạng, chọn cái create new wireless network là được mà :)
<Tux|Thunderbird> không phải lập trình là gì
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<vubuntor087> =))
<vubuntor235> ở đâu vậy bạn?
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor087: eclipse + python plugin
 * Dynamo chả biết có phát ngôn bừa bãi hay không, cơ mà nếu mới bước đầu thì đừng có đòi cao sang, còn nếu đã master rồi thì những cái thứ cơ bản đó hãy tự tìm hiểu
<vubuntor235> mình bấm vào biểu tượng đó ko thấy creat new gì cả
<Tux|Thunderbird> (quên bố mất cái tên plugin python rồi)
<Tux|Thunderbird> PyDev
<Tux|Thunderbird> :-p
<vubuntor087> uhm, tks @Thiunderbird, do nãy cái google điên, k vô được, mới search ra nguyên 1 dàn :|
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: hết sức bình tĩnh
<Tux|Thunderbird> ức chế nữa thì ếu support là xong
<Tux|Thunderbird> :-p
<vubuntor217> mình bấm vào
<vubuntor217> đâu thấy biểu tượng
<vubuntor217> creat new gì đâu
<vubuntor217> alô
<vubuntor087> @vubuntor217 : bạn thử update lại hết đi, xem có thấy được k, mình search nãy giờ mà k thấy lỗi của bạn đâu hết, thử hỏi mấy pro kia ih :)
<Mandalord> tưởng ubuntu tự detect hết chứ
<Mandalord> thử bật terminal lên, chạy lệnh ifconfig xem sao
<vubuntor087> -clear
<vubuntor684> Xin các bạn chỉ giúp, Pidgin sài port máy vậy?
<Dynamo> tùy bạn
<K4NoK>  xài cái gì thì nó có port đấy
<K4NoK> chứ tùy cái jề
<vubuntor684> mình chưa hiểu ý bạn, port định của nó là mấy vậ?
<Dynamo> vubuntor684: yahoo hay là gì?
<vubuntor684> yahoo
<Dynamo> 5050 thì phải
<K4NoK> 80 ,5050
<K4NoK> 443
<vubuntor684> oh
<vubuntor259> mọi người cho e hỏi e cài đc xapp rùi bây h muốn copy file php vào để chạy nhưng k biết copuy vào đâu ạ
<Tux|Thunderbird> .g how to install xampp linux
<iPhenny> Tux|Thunderbird: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: apache friends - xampp for linux (at www.apachefriends.org)
<Tux|Thunderbird> ^
<Tux|Thunderbird> chuận
<vubuntor259> e cài được xapp rồi
<Tux|Thunderbird> copy vô /opt/xampp/htdocs thì phải
<vubuntor259> nhưng e k thây thư mục opt ở đâu ạ :(
<Tux|Thunderbird> thế cài cái xampp ở đâu ?
<vubuntor259> của e chỉ thấy là  opt/lampp/htdocs
<vubuntor259> k biết cái phải vậy k ạ
<Tux|Thunderbird> ờ
<Tux|Thunderbird> nó đấy
<vubuntor259> nhưng k thể nào copy vào htdoc đc ạ
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor259: chmod nó đi
<Tux|Thunderbird> sau copy cho dễ
<vubuntor259> e mơis dùng k biết chmod bạn chỉ cụ thể giúp mình với
<Tux|Thunderbird> sudo chmod o+rw /opt/lampp/htdocs
<Dynamo>        
<Dynamo>  
<Cognac> Hê lô anh Dynano
<Cognac> Hê lô anh Mandalord
<Mandalord> ?
<Cognac> tiếp tân mà
<Cognac> ai zô em chào hết
<Mandalord> thôi đừng chat nhảm nha
<Mandalord> offtopic thì qua bên #vnluser
<Cognac> #vnluser là kênh nào thế
<Mandalord> qua bên đó thì biết
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor846> mình gặp lỗi này khi thực hiện VPN trên ubuntu12.04: VPN connection fail because of invalid VPN secrets
<vubuntor846> bạn nào có gặp trường hợp này cho mình thỉnh giáo
<vubuntor846> Mình tạo kết nối VPN trên bản desktop 12.04 ko dc nhưng dùng win7 thì quay ok
<NgoHuy|C> anh cấu hình VPN thế nào ah
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<vubuntor846> vào network connection và chọn tab VPN
<NgoHuy|C> chưa đủ
<NgoHuy|C> file cấu hình của anh thế nào
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<vubuntor846> tiê1p theo add một kết nối VPN
<NgoHuy|C> rồi tiếp theo ?
<NgoHuy|C> certificate, phương thức mã hóa
<vubuntor846> khai báo gateway và gõ username, password
<NgoHuy|C> chính xác là anh đã cấu hình như thế nào trên client
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<NgoHuy|C> chưa đủ anh ah
<vubuntor846> chọn advance....
<NgoHuy|C> vâng tiếp đi anh
<vubuntor846> check vào use point-to-point encrypt
<vubuntor846> chọn 128 bit (most secure)
<vubuntor846> chọn MSCHAP và MSCHAPV2
<vubuntor846> ok và tiến hành quay
<vubuntor846> còn thiếu gì ko bạn?
<NgoHuy|C> certificate và trusted key thì sao anh
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<NgoHuy|C> ý em là khi em cấu hình
<NgoHuy|C> em có 2 file
<NgoHuy|C> một là certificate của server
<NgoHuy|C> và cả trusted key nữa
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<vubuntor846> Bạn dùng server VPN ah?
<vubuntor846> Mình dùng thiết bị firewall có hỗ trợ VPN
<vubuntor846> Nhưng khoản tuần trước mình làm thành công
<vubuntor846> sài ok luôn
<vubuntor846> nhưng sao hôm nay thì bị báo lỗi
<NgoHuy|C> chính xác anh check /etc/openvpn/không
<NgoHuy|C> em dùng client
<NgoHuy|C> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<iSupyBot`> Title: OpenVPN - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<NgoHuy|C> firewall có hỗ trợ VPN
<vubuntor846> ko lẽ install update các gói của U rồi bị lỗi ta
<NgoHuy|C> anh thiết lập gì trên đó vậy ah
<NgoHuy|C> :-)
<NgoHuy|C> anh check log của nó xem
<NgoHuy|C> log auth hoặc secure
<NgoHuy|C> tùy vào distro nữa
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<vubuntor846> ah
<vubuntor846> Firewall cứng có phần VPN để client kết nối về làm việc. Chị việc bật nó lên thui
<vubuntor846> bên firewall mình chọn mã hóa 128 bit
<vubuntor846> bên U khi tạo VPN cũng chọ 128 bit
<NgoHuy|C> bỏ CHAP đi anh
<NgoHuy|C> nó tiêu rồi
<NgoHuy|C> lấy cái khác thay vào
<NgoHuy|C> :-)
<vubuntor846> Mình biết nó báo cái chỗ invalid VPN secret
<vubuntor846> nhưng ko biết tìm chổ nào
<NgoHuy|C> dùng commandline đi anh
<NgoHuy|C> để chế độ verbose cho dễ trace :)
<NgoHuy|C> sudo openvpn path_to_file_config
<vubuntor846> còn gì nữa ko?
<NgoHuy|C> In case you run a firewall like ufw, please consider enabling ip forwarding, otherwise the clients will only be able to connect to the server, but not to other LAN servers.
<NgoHuy|C> em chỉ nghĩ đến đó thôi
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<vubuntor846> hình như cái này là config trên server Openvnn mà
<NgoHuy|C> vâng dòng tiếng Anh là trên server
<NgoHuy|C> còn trên client
<NgoHuy|C> em chỉ dừng lại chỗ verbose log khi dùng command line thôi
<vubuntor846> bạn có biết khi VPN bị lỗi vậy log file nó ghi vào đâu ko?
<NgoHuy|C> thường thì trong /var/log
<vubuntor846> trong đó có nhiều file ko biết cái nào của VPN nữa.
<NgoHuy|C> đọc từng cái đi bạn
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<NgoHuy|C> từ từ cho quen
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-18
<vubuntor128> cái directory $DOWN_ROOT trong câu này, mình phải tìm nó ở đâu?
<vubuntor128> We suppose you have downloaded all components under directory $DOWN_ROOT except kernel source.
<vubuntor996> Em chào các anh chị ạ
<vubuntor996> anh chị cho em hỏi "kho phần mềm" trong ubuntu là gì ạ
<n0bawk> !software center
<ubot2> Factoid 'software center' not found
<n0bawk> !sc
<ubot2> Software Center (Trung tâm phần mềm) là một ứng dụng mới của ubuntu giúp bạn dễ dàng cài đặt, xoá bỏ phần mền. Xem chi tiết: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trung_tâm_phần_mềm
<iSupyBot`> Title: Trung tâm phần mềm – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<iSupyBot`> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor996> thank anh chị ạ
<vubuntor996> anh chị cho em hỏi các phương pháp sử dụng dòng lệnh trong ubuntu ạ
<n0bawk> chẳng có phương pháp nào hết
<n0bawk> cần cái gì thì dùng cái đó :))
<vubuntor996> em mở terminal nên gõ lệnh là được ạ
<n0bawk> ờ
<vubuntor996> vâng
<n0bawk> nhưng mà dùng lệnh cũng hơi nguy hiểm với những người ko biết mình đang làm gì và đang làm như thế nào
<n0bawk> còn những người biết mình đang làm gì và sẽ làm như thế nào thì nó là công cụ rất mạnh :P
<vubuntor996> :))
<vubuntor996> em mới sử dụng ubuntu nên chưa biết nhiều ạ
<n0bawk> ờ từ từ rồi biết
<n0bawk> !console
<ubot2> Factoid 'console' not found
<vubuntor996> anh cho em hỏi có tài liệu chi tiết về việc sử dụng sofware center không ạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor996: coi ở trên có rồi đó
<n0bawk> hỏi lắm làm chi :))
<vubuntor996> rất xin lỗi vì đã làm phiền anh, em muốn tìm hiểu sâu hơn vì lý do làm bài tập lớn để báo cáo với Cô Giáo nên em muốn biết cụ thể hơn anh ah
<Tux|Thunderbird> mùa đồ án có khác =]]
<vubuntor996> :))
<n0bawk> ôi vãi các bạn :))
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> vãi ết vê giờ nhỉ
<C4NoC> có siu nhơn nào quen các trường ĐH hơm
<C4NoC> bảo nhờ đăng dùm cái thông báo
<vubuntor117> hi, mình cần các bạn trợ giúp...
<K4NoK> đồ án hả?
<vubuntor117> máy mình trước đây nghe nhạc được
<vubuntor117> giờ vào website lại ko nghe thấy gì
<vubuntor117> mình vào Hệ Thống -> Tùy Thích -> Âm thanh
<vubuntor117> chỉnh âm thanh, mà vẫn ko có tiếng
<vubuntor117> có phải do mình lỡ tay xóa chương trình quản lý âm thanh hay gì ko ?
<Tux|Thunderbird> nghe nhạc bình thường trên máy có được không?
<vubuntor117> ko nghe thấy âm thanh phát ra bạn àh
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor117: mình hỏi là nghe nhạc bằng file nhạc trên máy có được không ?
<vubuntor117> kể cả lúc khởi động máy, âm thanh đăng nhập cũng ko có bạn àh
<vubuntor117> để mình thử nghe nhạc bằng chương trình của máy
<vubuntor058> anh em oi
<vubuntor058> giup e vs
<vubuntor058> co ai hok vay
<vubuntor058> giup e voi
<n0bawk> ko có ai cả
<K4NoK> giúp gì
<K4NoK> đồ án hả?
<vubuntor058> hok
<vubuntor058> tai hok thya ai noi thui
<vubuntor058> dang can tim driver thui ma`
<mitmit> !ask
<vubuntor058> hok bik tim o dau ca
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<mitmit> D:
<vubuntor058> ok
<K4NoK> ok
<K4NoK> đã có siu nhơn mitmit súp bót
 * K4NoK lặn
<vubuntor058> tim driver laptop hp o dau za a
 * mitmit lôi K4NoK lên reply
<Dynamo> vubuntor058: driver gì @@
<vubuntor058> co' the su dung driver cua windows cai` zo duoc hok
<vubuntor058> tat cả driver
<Dynamo> driver thì hầu hết U đã hỗ trợ rồi, chỉ có card wifi và màn hình thì có thể không hoạt động mà thôi
<vubuntor058> driver card man hinh` voi' driver am thanh
<Dynamo> vubuntor058: card màn hình gì?
<Dynamo> âm thanh thì cài gói ure
<Dynamo> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<iSupyBot`> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor058> cần driver của tất cả driver của laptop hp pavilinon g4 co' không vậy
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor058: lấy liveUSB ra chạy
<Tux|Thunderbird> thấy đủ hết thì thôi
<Tux|Thunderbird> có phải như Windows đâu mà lấy driver về xong cài như đúng rồi
<vubuntor156> chào
<vubuntor058> dùng dia driver cai duoc thi` keu goi giup do lam j`
<vubuntor156> chào bạn
<vubuntor156> ó thể giúp đỡ mình không?
<vubuntor058> trưa rồi
<vubuntor156> lúc khác vậy
<vubuntor058> chắc mọi người cũng đi ăn trưa rùi bạn ơi
<Tux|Thunderbird> ngoan cố vãi
<datnv9> hỏi về cái gì thế anh Tux?
<vubuntor086> driver laptop hp khong
<Tux|Thunderbird> túm lại là cứ cài đi
<Tux|Thunderbird> nó support hết
<vubuntor076> sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive
<vubuntor076> ai bit cau lenh nay khong
<vubuntor039> mọi người có thể chỉ mình cách cài đặt Ubuntu Server 12.04 song song với Windows 7 được ko ?
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor117: cài như bình thường
<Tux|Thunderbird> tự nó sẽ có menu để chọn vào Windows 7 hay ubuntu
<Tux|Thunderbird> còn cài đặt bản server thế nào thì bạn tham khảo ở đây
<Tux|Thunderbird> .g howtoforge install ubuntu server 12.04
<iPhenny> Tux|Thunderbird: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-nginx-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3
<iSupyBot`> Title: The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (nginx, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<Tux|Thunderbird> làm tới đoạn cài xong server thui ;)
<vubuntor039> ok,cám ơn bạn
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor039: just google :)
 * Tux|Thunderbird cũng chỉ biết google
<vubuntor638> xin chào các bạn
<vubuntor638> mình muốn hỏi vấn đề này
<vubuntor638> máy mình trước đây mở nhạc vẫn nghe được tiếng
<vubuntor638> giờ mở lại ko nghe thấy gì
<vubuntor638> mình dùng Ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor638> có phải do mình xóa chương trình quản lý âm thanh ko hả các bạn?
<Stanley00> " xóa chương trình quản lý âm thanh" là làm gì thế hả bạn?
<vubuntor638> mình thử chạy file nhạc trên máy vi tính, cũng ko nghe thấy gì
<vubuntor638> tại có hôm mình xóa các chương trình ko dùng trong synatic mà
<vubuntor638> mình cũng ko rõ nữa
<vubuntor638> khi mình chạy file nhạc trên máy tính, chương trình vẫn play, ko đòi hỏi update code gì cả
<Stanley00> thế bạn có nhớ bạn đã "xóa" những gì không?
<vubuntor638> mình chỉ chọn xóa các cái print và bluetooth trong máy
<vubuntor638> với một số cái ko dùng ở synaptic nữa, nhưng mình ko nhớ...
<Stanley00> hmm, ca này khó quá
<Stanley00> sn Tux|Thunderbird có rảnh không? giúp ca này đi
<n0bawk> mở cái volum lên xem nó bị làm sao
<n0bawk> có cái nào bị mute ko
<n0bawk> cài pavucontrol vào xem có channel nào bị lock ko, đã chọn đúng output channel chưa
<vubuntor638> mình chọn hệ thống -> Tùy thích -> âm thanh
<vubuntor638> chỗ output ko đánh dấu mute
<vubuntor638> alert volume cũng ko mute
<Tux|Thunderbird> alsamixer coi
<Tux|Thunderbird> xem có cái nào có chữ M hem
<vubuntor638> alsamixer là cái gì nhỉ cậu ?
<vubuntor638> có phải Kết xuất ko ?
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor638: bật terminal lên
<Tux|Thunderbird> gõ cái lệnh đó
<vubuntor638> ok
<vubuntor638> cám ơn bạn, để mình thử
<vubuntor638> xem có chữ M ở đâu trong alsamixer hả bạn ?
<Tux|Thunderbird> bạn cứ mở lên sẽ thấy liền à
<vubuntor638> mình thấy dưới 2 cột có chữ MM
<vubuntor638> còn mấy cột kia, bên dưới có chữ OO
<Tux|Thunderbird> cột nào có chữ MM
<Tux|Thunderbird> nhấn m để nó thành OO
<vubuntor638> à được rùi bạn à
<vubuntor638> cột thứ 2 nó bị MM
<vubuntor638> mình ấn thì nó có âm thanh
<vubuntor638> hi :D
<Tux|Thunderbird> okie
<Tux|Thunderbird> done
<vubuntor638> cám ơn bạn nhé:
<vubuntor999> cac ban oi
<vubuntor999> dung lenh chay 1 chuong trinh thi phai lam sao ?
<Mandalord> thường thì gõ tên chương trình đó vào terminal
<vubuntor999> minh go roi ma khong chay
<vubuntor999> không chạy
<Mandalord> chương trình gì vậy?
<vubuntor999> ví dụ teamview
<Mandalord> uhm
<Tux|Thunderbird> lulz
<Tux|Thunderbird> teamviewer xem
<Tux|Thunderbird> mà khó vì nó chạy trên wine
<Tux|Thunderbird> :D
<vubuntor999> ukm
<vubuntor999> mình có chương trình này conkyForecast, conkyForecast-SunsetSunriseCountdown, conkyForecastWU
<vubuntor999> nó đòi chạy bằng dòng lệnh
<Tux|Thunderbird> conky
<Mandalord> chạy trên wine à
<vubuntor999> conky cài trên ubuntu
<Mandalord> thế chắc chỉ cần wine đường_dẫn_tới_file_exe
<vubuntor999> conky cài lên ubuntu
<Tux|Thunderbird> cái teamviewer thì nhấn phím Windows rồi nhập team viewer vào chứ sao
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor999: thì gõ conky
<Tux|Thunderbird> nói rồi đấy thôi
<vubuntor999> Conky: desktop window (1c0001c) is subwindow of root window (ac) Conky: window type - desktop Conky: drawing to created window (0x4400001) Conky: drawing to single buffer
<vubuntor999> gõ conky thì nó không chạy
<vubuntor999> ý mình là conky có một số màn hình rất đệp
<vubuntor999> theo dõi thời tiết lịch ...
<vubuntor999> muốn nó hiện
<Tux|Thunderbird> muốn đẹp thì phải ngồi tự làm thôi
<Tux|Thunderbird> hướng dẫn có hết rồi
<vubuntor999> ?
<Tux|Thunderbird> .g conkycolor install ubuntu 12.04
<iPhenny> Tux|Thunderbird: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vm2waN5S-w
<iSupyBot`> Title: Conky Colors+Ubuntu 12.04 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Tux|Thunderbird> :)
<Tux|Thunderbird> dạ vâng Google anh thật là giỏi
<Stanley00> =))
<Tux|Thunderbird> lulz
<Tux|Thunderbird> sau khi xem anh Google trình diễn, khán giả vubuntor999 đã quá sốc và phải đưa ra ngoài sân để điều trị tâm lý
<NgoHuy|C> =]]]
<NgoHuy|C> khéo tí vào hỏi
<NgoHuy|C> anh ơi sao cái conky cài xong nó không trong suốt anh ah
<NgoHuy|C> =]]
 * Tux|Thunderbird nghe nhạc trên Google Music
<vubuntor638> các bạn ơi
<vubuntor638> bạn nào có tài liệu sách về quản lý mạng internet và LAN trong ubuntu, thì cho mình xin với nhé bạn...
<vubuntor937> có ai không ? mình hỏi xíu
<Stanley00> vubuntor638: bạn có thể tìm tài liệu trên trên help.ubuntu thì phải
<Stanley00> vubuntor937: mời bạn cứ hỏi
<vubuntor937> mình mới cài lại cái eclipse
<vubuntor937> thêm bộ build-essential + eclipse-cdt rồi
<vubuntor937> mà vẫn k dịch được cái c/c++
<vubuntor937> giờ mình phải làm s ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor937: code project C++ to lắm à bạn?
<n0bawk> vào setting của eclipse hoặc của project chỉnh lại 1 số thứ :3
<vubuntor937> @Stanley00 : k, mình test = cái hello world sẵn có, nó báo lỗi binary not found
<vubuntor937> @n0bawk : chỉnh cái j z bạn ? :-ss chỉ mình lun đi
<n0bawk> xem lại mấy cái chỗ trình biên dịch đúng chưa
<n0bawk> nếu dùng thư viện ngoài thì phải thêm cải include path và library path vào nữa
<vubuntor937> thư viện ngoài thì mình không dùng ( hello world thui mà :) )
<vubuntor937> còn cái trình biên dịch, bạn nói rõ hơn xíu được k ? :D
<n0bawk> vào project setting hoặc setting của eclipse mà chỉnh lại
<n0bawk> lúc tạo project thì phải chọn c/c++ project bla bla
<vubuntor937> uhm, cái đó thì ổn rồi, nếu mấy cái đó thì bt mình có chỉnh lại lúc vô tạo project lun rồi, nhưng vẫn bị :( hic !
<hellonearth8X> mình đang gặp lỗi thế này : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1212753/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hellonearth8X> mọi người xem qua giúp mình với
<n0bawk> hellonearth8X: sudo apt-get install -f
<vubuntor861> em hoi 1 chut voi a
<vubuntor861> may em co 4 phan vung la 3 basic partition c,d,e va 1 system. hien dang cai win7 vao o c; bay h em muon cai ubuntu vao o d thi em so phan vung swap lam basic disk chuyen thanh dynamic disk. co ai cai chua a???
<Mandalord> dynamic là sao
<Tux|zZz> nói chung là xác định là dùng dynamic disk là hem xài được linux
<Mandalord> như thường vẫn làm thì tạo 3 cái primary, 1 cái extended
<Mandalord> cái extended bao lấy vài phân vùng khác
<Tux|zZz> Mandalord: Dynamic disk trên Windows giống như kiểu mdraid của linux ấy
<Mandalord> Tux|zZz:  vậy hả anh
<Mandalord> ồ xem ra dynamic disk cũng ko có nhiều ưu điểm lắm so với basic disk nhỉ
<n0bawk> phức tạp vậy :))
<hellonearth8X> n0bawk : vẫn ko được bạn ơi : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213091/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> hellonearth8X: chắc do bạn dùng driver đóng
<n0bawk> blacklist cái kernel này thôi :D
<n0bawk> hellonearth8X: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155775/why-cant-grub-mkconfig-lib-be-opened-preventing-a-kernel-upgrade
<iSupyBot`> Title: apt - Why cant grub-mkconfig_lib` be opened, preventing a kernel upgrade? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> hellonearth8X: ko thì làm như lão này thử xem
<hellonearth8X> ok , thanks bạn , để mình xem thử cái link kia xem thế nào
<hellonearth8X> nhìn qua có vẻ giống lỗi của mình đấy
<vubuntor545> alo
<vubuntor545> ca nha co ai biet cau lenh go bo phan jdk
<vubuntor545> voi netbeans ko vay?
<vubuntor545> cam on
<NgoHuy|C> at-get remove
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-19
<vubuntor675> trong ubuntu  khi viết lệnh = cửa sổ dos thì để xem lại các lệnh đã viết ta dùng cú pháp như thế nào vậy các anh?
<nobawk> làm gì có cửa sổ dos
<nobawk> dùng lệnh history
<vubuntor675> cái của sổ terminal gì đó anh
<nobawk> terminal là terminal ko liên quan dos điếc gì nha
<vubuntor675> ak được rồi ^^
<vubuntor675> thank anh rất nhiều ha
<vubuntor675> :D
<khanh_coltech> :D
<vubuntor675> E đang dùng Cywin giải lập ubuntu để học nên ko rành cái cửa sổ đen đen đó là gì :D
<vubuntor921> các anh cho em hỏi mình đăt pass cho use trong ubuntu như thế nào (=lệnh)
<vubuntor921> cú pháp tạo 1 user có paasss  bằng lệnh là gì vậy các anh
<nobawk> passwd username
<vubuntor027> minh muon caidat ubuntu cho laptop hp dv1000
<vubuntor027> xin hỏi
<vubuntor027> dùng bản nào để cài đặt
<Tux|Thunderbird> tùy thích thôi
<Tux|Thunderbird> nên cài bản mới hơn
<vubuntor027> mình cài hoài mà không dc
<vubuntor027> cứ chạy tới màn hình ubuntu là đứng luôn
<vubuntor027> đen thui
<vubuntor027> chưa tới phân vùng gì nữa là đứng máy luôn
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor027> chưa cài đặt dc thì làm sao vọc mà bắt đầu
<khanh_coltech> bạn đang cài bản nào?
<vubuntor027> 10.10
<vubuntor027> 12 cũng không dc
<vubuntor027> 10.4 cũng không dc
<khanh_coltech> nghe vẻ gian nan nhỉ
<khanh_coltech> thử kiếm bản alternate chạy cài ở chế độ đồ hoạ thấp xem
<vubuntor027> đưa USB vào chạy tới màn hình đầu tiên hiện dòng chữ Ubuntu rồi sau đó là một màn hình đen thui
<vubuntor027> sao tìm alternate không thấy nhỉ
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor027: thá»­ acpi=off khi boot
<vubuntor027> acpi=off thực hiện như thế nào ?
<Tux|Thunderbird> F6 hay cái gì đó khi boot
<Tux|Thunderbird> nó có chỗ để chọn các options
<vubuntor027> rồi sao nữa
<Tux|Thunderbird> rồi boot được thì thôi lolz
<vubuntor027> acpi=off => không thấy xuất hiện dòng này
<vubuntor027> tìm mỏi cả mất
<vubuntor027> sao cài trên laptop khó vậy nhỉ
<vubuntor027> cài trên máy tính để bàn thì 1 phát là xong
<C4NoC> :-/
 * C4NoC cài cả chục cái laptop
<C4NoC> chả sao
<vubuntor027> CPU 1.6
<vubuntor027> ram 1GB
<vubuntor027> HP dv1000
<vubuntor027> HDD 100GB
 * Tux|Thunderbird cũng chả thấy vấn đề gì
<vubuntor027> cài bản nảo dc ?????
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor027: không có thì thêm vô
<vubuntor027> chắc mình thua
<Tux|Thunderbird> nên cài bản mới
<vubuntor027> sao mình gà vậy ta
<Tux|Thunderbird> .g add acpi=off ubuntu 12.04
<iPhenny> Tux|Thunderbird: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139157/booting-ubuntu-12-04-with-acpi-off
<iSupyBot`> Title: boot - Booting Ubuntu 12.04 With acpi=off - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor027> mình cài bản mới nhất dc kg
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor027: thì cứ thử như mình hướng dẫn da
<Tux|Thunderbird> nếu có 2 card mà tắt được card rời đi thì tắt
<vubuntor027> ok để mình xem tài liệu bạn gửi qa
<vubuntor027> vạn sự khỏi đầu nan
<vubuntor027> nhưng cài không dc là thấy nản
<vubuntor027> hehe
<nobawk> cài cho ko biết bao nhiêu laptop + desktop rồi chưa thấy vấn đèe gì
<nobawk> server lại càng ngon :))
<nobawk> vubuntor027: lúc nó lỗi thử ctrl + alt + f1 xem nó có hiện thông báo lỗi gì ko
<vubuntor027> cuối cùng rồi mình vẫn thế
<vubuntor027> cài không dc
<vubuntor741> chào các bạn !
<vubuntor741> dạo này hay có chuyện mất nick
<vubuntor741> bạn cho hỏi trong ubuntu ,nếu kẻ lạ gửi link keylog
<vubuntor741> liệu mình có dính không
<vubuntor741> các cao thủ đâu hết rồi
<jelloCrab> cos
<jelloCrab> có
<vubuntor741> ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-20
<vubuntor020> hi toi can nho su tro giup
<vubuntor020> hom qua toi cai thu dia boot ubuntu 1204 desktopi386 32 bit cho 1 may cau hinh intel p4 chip 3g
<kid_> vubuntor020: và
<vubuntor020> luc cai dat o nha toi khong co mang internet, toi cai vao o phu thu 2 va toi dinh dang cho no la ext 3
<vubuntor020> nhung toi cho mai ma no khong chiu chay
<vubuntor020> khi toi thoat ra va vao win lai thi may khong nhan duoc o phu nua
<vubuntor020> vao partition magic thi no bao loi o cung, nen toi vao win dinh dang lai no ntfs
<vubuntor020> toi dang thac mac la khi cai ubuntu thi co fai cai driver cho no khong, lam cach nao de cai dat driver
<vubuntor020> khi cai demo ubuntu chay tren dia cd khi vao giao dien sao toi k thay o cd
<vubuntor020> co ai giup do toi khong
<vubuntor020> toi down ibuntu 1204 tren trang chu ubuntu nhung  khi toi dung phan mem md5sum de chek thi thay no khong trung nhau la sao
<Tux|Thunderbird> !bg | vubuntor020
<ubot2> vubuntor020: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Thunderbird> bạn làm theo hướng dẫn đó
<Tux|Thunderbird> Ubuntu chạy trên hầu hết các máy là không cần cài driver
<Tux|Thunderbird> chủ yếu (nếu có) là driver VGA hoặc card wifi thôi
<Tux|Thunderbird> nếu dùng phần mềm checksum mà md5 không đúng
<Tux|Thunderbird> tức là file iso bị lỗi
<vubuntor020> the thi toi biet down no o dau
<vubuntor020> toi da down no tren trang chu ubuntu kia ma, sao no bi loi chu
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor020: có thể do đường truyền thiếu ổn định
<Tux|Thunderbird> nên bị lỗi không phải do server ubuntu
<Tux|Thunderbird> bạn có thể dùng torrent
<Tux|Thunderbird> hoặc mirror nào đó có tốc độ cao và ổn định hơn
<Tux|Thunderbird> như ở VN có thể dùng mirror của FPT hoặc đại học cần thơ, HNLUG
<trietptm> bạn dùng torrent cho chắc ăn
<trietptm> khỏi phí công tải lại file
<Tux|Thunderbird> trietptm: nhiều bạn không biết tải torrent như nào :)
<vubuntor926> cho mình hỏi cài đặt dualboot, windows sau ubuntu thì cần phải recover grub hay mbr hay cả 2?
<Stanley00> vubuntor926:  còn tùy, mà bạn hỏi thế để làm gì?
<vubuntor926> mình muốn dual boot để chơi game, nên hỏi xem cần làm cái nào :d
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor926: dùng grub thì fix grub
<vubuntor926> làm sao biết mình dùng cái nào?
<Tux|Thunderbird> dùng bootloader của Windows thì xài grub4dos, BCDedit hay EasyBCD
<Tux|Thunderbird> tùy bạn chọn
 * Tux|Thunderbird không dùng bootloader của Windows để boot linux
<vubuntor926> làm sao để ko dùng bootloader của windows?
<Tux|Thunderbird> !fĩ grub2
<ubot2> Factoid 'f\xc4\xa9 grub2' not found
<Tux|Thunderbird> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<iSupyBot`> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Thunderbird> Đây là cách để fix grub sau khi cài xong Windows
<vubuntor926> https://zxc232.wordpress.com/2011/10/05/vao-ubuntu-sau-khi-cai-lai-windows-xp/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Vào Ubuntu sau khi cài lại Windows XP | ZXC232-Phần mềm tự do nguồn mở Free and open source software (at zxc232.wordpress.com)
<vubuntor926> cách này có dùng dc cho ubuntu 12.04 ko?
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor926: nếu ngắn gọn như vậy thì chắc là không
<Tux|Thunderbird> nên làm theo hướng dẫn fix grub2 kia
<vubuntor926> để mình thử xem, rất cảm ơn
<vubuntor445> chào mọi người
<vubuntor445> Mình có câu hỏi là máy tính mình không thể shutdown, khi shutdown thì nó dừng ở màng hình login và không thể tắt được
<CoconutCrab> ra màn hình login bấm shutdown vậy
<vubuntor366> hi all
<_Tux_> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor366> các bạn ơi, có bạn nào xài ubuntu 12.04 mà sau khi đã nhập xong password, thời gian từ lúc đó đến khi load xong desktop mất gần cả phút chưa :)
<CoconutCrab> thử khởi động lại vài lần xem nó còn gặp vấn đề đó không
<CoconutCrab> ngoài ra dứt thử dây mạng
<vubuntor366> (desktop chỉ có một thư mục và một icon chương trình eclipse)
<vubuntor366> bị cả tháng òi
<vubuntor366> hj hj
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> reset gnome như thế nào ta
<kid_> của mình còn lâu hơn
<kid_> nó còn báo sai passwd cơ
<vubuntor366> mới bật start up, bỏ gần hết mà vẫn thấy chậm :)
<vubuntor366> lúc trước nhanh lắm, mà cả tháng nay nó cuy71 vậy á
<vubuntor366> mà khi khởi động xong thì máy nhanh bình thường :)
<CoconutCrab> reset gnome
<CoconutCrab> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<vubuntor366> mình đang xài gnome3
<vubuntor366> có ảnh hưởng gì không bạn?
<vubuntor366> khi reset gnome á
<_Tux_> khoan
<_Tux_> =))
<CoconutCrab> hmm, chắc phải set lại vài thiết lập thôi
<_Tux_> unity --reset nữa
<vubuntor366> để mình thử
<vubuntor366> cám ơn các bạn đã tư vấn
<vubuntor366> chúc các bạn buổi tối vui vẻ :)
 * CoconutCrab hem vui
<YAC|vnut> :))
<vubuntor142> có ai ơ đây không ạ
<vubuntor142> cho em hỏi ti dc không ạ
<datnv9> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor142> vâng ạ
<vubuntor142> cho em hỏi là kernel ubuntu là j ạ
<NgoHuy|C> =]]]]]]]]]]]
<NgoHuy|C> càng lễ phép càng khó đỡ
<CoconutCrab> nhân ubuntu
<vubuntor142> vâng ạ
<CoconutCrab> bỏ vào google translate thấy nó bảo thế
<vubuntor142> nhưng ý em là tìm tài liệu về nó cơ ạ
<_Tux_> .g tài liệu về nhân linux
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2838&start=50
<iSupyBot`> Title: Hỏi đáp, thảo luận về nhân linux - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<CoconutCrab> see?
<_Tux_> =]]
<CoconutCrab> .g kernel ubuntu
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<CoconutCrab> see ?
<vubuntor142> em cảm ơn à
<_Tux_> __YAC__: UT nào chú
<_Tux_> mitsukiar: UT em Æ¡i
<_Tux_> bạn nào bắn UT cũng vào luôn đi
<mitsukiar> mai dậy sớm rùi, để tối mai ạ ~~
<_Tux_> mitsukiar: bắn đi bắn đi
<_Tux_> một lúc thôi
 * mitsukiar đi lấy headphone đã
<vubuntor573> chào các bạn
<NgoHuy|C> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor573> ai hướng dẫn giùm mình cách các cisco packet tacer vơi
<vubuntor573> mình vào soft centrer mà k thấy
<vubuntor573> :)
<NgoHuy|C> .g packet tracer ubuntu
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|C: http://www.ubuntuka.com/run-cisco-packet-tracer-in-ubuntu/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Run Cisco Packet Tracer in Ubuntu - Ubuntuka (at www.ubuntuka.com)
<vubuntor447> mình có phải tải sẳn packet tracer về không các bạn
<vubuntor447> dpkg: error processing PacketTracer-5.2-u.i386.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  PacketTracer-5.2-u.i386.deb
<vubuntor447> mình cài
<vubuntor447> nó báo lỗi vậy
<vubuntor447> chắc là chưa có gói
<vubuntor447> có ai cho mình cái link tải về cài với
<vubuntor447> mấy cái link trong kia
<vubuntor447> chết hết rồi
<NgoHuy|C> lên trang chủ
<vubuntor344> khi mình dùng lệnh để cài gói rpm
<vubuntor344> thì nó báo cài thành công
<vubuntor344> http://nq9.upanh.com/b2.s32.d2/43357ef9b33183c54d4b8206accf4972_49304089.loi.png
<vubuntor344> nhưng cái nút ok
<vubuntor344> bấm vào
<vubuntor344> chả có động tĩnh gì
<vubuntor344> vậy là sao hả các bạn
<vubuntor344> mình cài bất cứ phần mềm nào từ soft centrer đều bị báo như thế này
<vubuntor344> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<vubuntor344> vậy là làm sao nhỉ
<vubuntor427> mình cài bất cứ phần mềm nào từ ubuntu soft centrer
<vubuntor427> đều bị lỗi
<vubuntor427> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<vubuntor427> là bị sao các bạn
<vubuntor427> :)
<favadi> nút ok đó cần nhấn tab rồi chọn enter là được
<favadi> vubuntor427: bạn thử cài từ command line thì có thông báo thế nào?
<NgoHuy|C> lí do toàn xài lệnh
<NgoHuy|C> là vì gui lâu lâu nó điên
<NgoHuy|C> :(
<vubuntor427> :)
<vubuntor427> chờ mình reboot lại mấy đã
<vubuntor427> giờ cài
<vubuntor427> nó lại lỗi gì gì ấy rồi
<vubuntor427> mình đã cài xong gói rpm
<vubuntor427> còn cái lỗi kia
<favadi> ủa sao ubuntu lại cài rpm?
<vubuntor427> giờ phải làm thế nào nhỉ
<vubuntor427> hì
<vubuntor427> mình cài packet tracer
<vubuntor427> thấy có hướng dẫn vậy
<vubuntor427> mình cài cả GNS3 trên soft center
<vubuntor427> cũng bị vậy
<favadi> .g packet tracer ubuntu
<iPhenny> favadi: http://www.ubuntuka.com/run-cisco-packet-tracer-in-ubuntu/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Run Cisco Packet Tracer in Ubuntu - Ubuntuka (at www.ubuntuka.com)
<vubuntor427> mình có vào đó rồi favadi à
<vubuntor427> nhưng mấy cái link để tải về
<vubuntor427> die hết rồi
<favadi> phần mềm này là miễn phí hay có bản quyền mà khó kiếm vậy ta?
 * favadi dốt chưa được học cisco bao giờ
<vubuntor427> hì hì
<vubuntor427> hình như là miễn phí bạn à
<vubuntor427> chỉ có cái cho ubuntu là kiếm tí
<vubuntor427> :(
<favadi> https://answers.launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+question/129088
<iSupyBot`> Title: Question #129088 : Questions : Aptdaemon (at answers.launchpad.net)
<vubuntor427> dúng là cái gui bị điên điên
<vubuntor427> giờ mình lại cài được GNS3 trên center rồi
<vubuntor427> :)
<favadi> cung hỉ, cung hỉ
<vubuntor427> hì
<vubuntor427> còn cái packet tracer
<vubuntor427> chịu fava à
<favadi> To Download Packet Tracer:                                                  Log in to Academy Connection (you must be a registered Networking Academy student, alumni, instructor, or administrator)
<favadi> có vẻ là phần mềm này không miễn phí
<favadi> cho nên là bạn muốn xài chắc phải kiếm lậu thôi
<favadi> mình cũng bó tay
<vubuntor427> hì
<vubuntor427> cài này miễn phí bạn à
<vubuntor427> Cái bạn đưa đó là thành viên của các lớp cisco
<favadi> vậy miễn phí thì bạn cứ kiếm về rồi xài thôi
<vubuntor427> :)
<vubuntor427> kiếm cho win thì dễ
<vubuntor427> nhưng cho cái linux hơi khóc
<vubuntor427> với lại
<vubuntor427> kiếm được
<vubuntor427> cũng khó cài
<vubuntor427> hì hì
<vubuntor427> đành chờ mấy bạn khác giúp vậy
<favadi> bạn cứ kiếm được là cài được thôi
<vubuntor427> :)
<vubuntor427> hì
<vubuntor427> để mình mò mò xem thế nào
<vubuntor427> favadi
<vubuntor427> cho mình hỏi cái luôn
<vubuntor427> trong linux
<vubuntor427> có phần mềm nào đọc được file iso như ultra không nhỉ
<favadi> hình như mặc định ubuntu mount được file iso luôn
<vubuntor886> cách gỡ bỏ ubuntu làm thế nào được ạ
<favadi> không thì có nhiều phần mềm chỉ cần bấm bấm lắm, gmount-iso chẳng hạn
<favadi> vubuntor886: cứ xóa thôi
<vubuntor886> xao ở đâu anh
<favadi> cài vào đâu thì xóa ở đó
<vubuntor886> em cài bang usb
<vubuntor886> gio khi khoi dong no len ca 2 ct
<vubuntor886> gio em phai làm thê nao
<favadi> bạn cài ubuntu vào phân vùng nào thì format lại phân vùng đó
<favadi> rồi nhét đĩa Windows vào repair
<favadi> (nghe nói thế)
<vubuntor427> :)
<vubuntor886> em khong hieu anh noi ro tung buoc duoc khong
<vubuntor427> thế nó cài vào ổ C
<vubuntor886> vao o khac
<vubuntor427> fomat luôn rồi sao fava
<vubuntor886> fomat thi khong lam gi duoc het
<vubuntor886> khong vao dc win luon
<favadi> túm cổ lại bạn cài Ubuntu vào đâu?
<vubuntor886> vao o h
<vubuntor886> chay 2 he dieu hanh ma anh
<vubuntor427> bạn cài qua usb boot hả 886
<favadi> vậy làm lại như mình bảo ở trên
<vubuntor886> vang
<vubuntor886> em khong ro
<vubuntor886> anh chi tung buoc di
<favadi> bạn không rõ ở bước nào
<favadi> bạn cài vào đâu thì cứ format đi, rồi nhét đĩa cài Windows vào chọn repair là được
<vubuntor886> em format o dia chua no
<vubuntor886> em muon xoa he dieu hanh ma win van hoat dong do anh ah
<favadi> thì làm như mình bảo
<vubuntor886> em for mat thi may no khong vao dc he dieu hanh nao het nua'
<vubuntor427> bạn còn đĩa win đó chứ 886
<favadi> nhét đĩa windows chọn repair chưa?
<vubuntor886> em dung ghost
<vubuntor886> em khong cai Æ°in
<favadi> vậy tốt nhất là để im
<vubuntor886> khong co cach nao khac ah anh
<favadi> à, bạn ghost thì chắc có đĩa hiren ?
<favadi> http://superuser.com/questions/402065/repair-windows-7mbr-with-hirens-boot-cd
<iSupyBot`> Title: Repair Windows 7MBR with Hirens Boot CD - Super User (at superuser.com)
<vubuntor427> 886
<vubuntor427> bạn làm như thế này nè
<vubuntor427> http://www.1080ict.com/thu-thuat/thu-thuat-windows/251-Go-bo-Windows-7-khi-dual-boot-cung-Vista.html
<vubuntor886> da
<iSupyBot`> Title: Gở bỏ Windows 7 khi dual boot cùng Vista (at www.1080ict.com)
<vubuntor427> làm tương tự nhé
<vubuntor427> đây là cài dual boot win 7 với vista
<vubuntor427> nếu bạn cài dual boot ubuntu
<vubuntor427> làm tương tự
<vubuntor427> là ok
<vubuntor886> ok de em thu
<Gin> A lô
<Gin> Mấy anh cho Gin hỏi tý với
<YAC|vnut> hỏi luôn và ngay đi bạn
<Gin> sao máy em giờ nó không nhận USB nữa anh ơi
<Gin> các thiết bị lưu trữ ngoài không nhận nữa
<Gin> hồi chiều cắm 1 cái USB và 1 cái thẻ nhớ máy ảnh
<Gin> không nhận cái nào
<Gin> trong khi
<Gin> em xài Internet bằng cổng USB thì lại được
<_Tux_> vote thay màn hình
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> Gin: đùa thôi
<_Tux_> cắm USB Storage nó hem nhận hở?
<Gin> đúng rồi anh
<Gin> em cắm thẻ nhớ máy ảnh
<Gin> cũng chẳng nhận luôn
<_Tux_> dmesg coi
<_Tux_> xem cái đoạn cuối
<NgoHuy|C> thiếu cái quyền rồi
<_Tux_> nó phọt ta cái gì
<NgoHuy|C> coi cái consolekit có load không
<NgoHuy|C> thiếu nó nó không cho máy cái hotplug chạy đâu
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<Gin> đợi em xíu
<Gin> dmesg là gì anh _Tux_
<__YAC__> bạn vào terminal gõ dmesg -> enter
<Gin> rồi
<Gin> 1 tràng dài vừa xuất hiện
<__YAC__> bạn xem đoạn cuối như anh Tux bảo xem
<Gin> [ 6982.259370] CPU2: Package power limit notification (total events = 4322) [ 6982.259376] CPU0: Package power limit notification (total events = 4322) [ 6982.259380] CPU1: Package power limit notification (total events = 4322) [ 6982.259384] CPU3: Package power limit notification (total events = 4323) [ 6982.259641] CPU2: Package power limit normal [ 6982.259643] CPU0: Package power limit normal [ 6982.259646] CPU1: Package power l
<Gin> đó là mấy đoạn cuối
<NgoHuy|C> dmesg | grep consolekit xem sao bạn :)
<Gin> câu lệnh
<Gin> grep consolekit hả anh
<Gin> any he;p???
<_Tux_> Gin: vẫn chưa xong à
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> đi chửi thằng nguy hiểm tí
<_Tux_> Gin: rút usb ra
<_Tux_> Gin: ping
<_Tux_> tèo rồi à
<Gin> chùi ui
<Gin> tèo sao được anh
<Gin> em cắm thẻ nhớ máy ảnh
<Gin> cũng không nhận luôn
<Gin> mà cắm jack USB của modem mạng thì được
<_Tux_> Gin: rút nó ra
<Gin> rồi anh
<Gin> sao nữa
<_Tux_> Gin: cắm vào
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> xong chÆ°a ?
<Gin> rồi
<Gin> sao nữa
<_Tux_> okie
<_Tux_> mở terminal lên gõ
<_Tux_> dmesg | tail -n 50
<_Tux_> sau đó
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Gin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217199/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Gin> nó đây anh _Tux_
<_Tux_> Gin: đang xem rồi
<_Tux_> Gin: wtf
<_Tux_> sao toàn CPU
<_Tux_> chả thấy cái USB đâu thế
<Gin> em hem biết
<Gin> huhu
<_Tux_> Gin: lsusb coi
<Gin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217206/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Gin> đó anh
<Gin> chết em rồi anh ơi
<Gin> giờ cái Bluetooth cũng chết luôn rồi
<Gin> cực khổ vãi
<_Tux_> Gin: đừng có pm đi
<_Tux_> khó chịu quá
<Gin> ok ok
<_Tux_> Gin: post cả cái cục của lệnh
<_Tux_> dmesg lên
<NgoHuy|C> uname -a xem anh
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<_Tux_> nhớ rút usb ra cắm vào
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: chưa xem được dmesg mà
<_Tux_> chú này cài cái gì
<Gin> anh bắt em rút ra cắm vào mãi
<_Tux_> mà nó toàn throting CPU
<Gin> hu hu
<NgoHuy|C> =]]
<_Tux_> Gin: mọa
<_Tux_> thế khỏi dùng đê
<_Tux_> hỏng sao được
<Gin> ,máy em mới mua được 2 tuần mà
<Gin> hỏng sao được
<_Tux_> Gin: thôi dmesg rồi copy paste lên đây coi đã
<_Tux_> Gin: mà cái đầu đọc thẻ đấy
<_Tux_> có phải cài driver bên Windows không ?
<Gin> driver bên windows em có rồi mà
<Gin> cắm bên windows thì nhận
<Gin> mà Linux thì không
<_Tux_> Gin: hỏi là bên Windows phải cài driver hả ?
<Gin> em không biết là có cần hay không nưa
<Gin> em cài driver hết cả rồi
<_Tux_> thôi kệ
<_Tux_> post dmesg lên đã
<Gin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217228/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Gin> dmesg đó anh
<Gin> sao rồi anh....quả này nan giải hả anh
<_Tux_> Gin: ếu thấy cái devices usb đâu cả
<_Tux_> thấy wc
<_Tux_> bluetooth
<Gin> á
<_Tux_> với cái modem
<Gin> thấy bluetooh à
<Gin> sao em bật bluetooth không  được nhỉ
<_Tux_> Gin: cái thẻ nhớ
<_Tux_> gắn vô adapter ?
<Gin> thẻ nhớ em trả mất tiêu rồi còn đâu
<Gin> :((
<Gin> anh lượn qua máy em xem chút chút được không anh
<Gin> :D
<_Tux_> 1h đêm rồi
<_Tux_> thôi đi ngủ đi
<_Tux_> mai tính tiếp
<_Tux_> Gin: còn đi học đúng không
<_Tux_> =))
<Gin> èo
<Gin> em đại học năm 1
<Gin> mà chưa đi
<NgoHuy|C> mai mang máy lên trường
<Gin> 26 em mới đi
<NgoHuy|C> nói với mấy đứa bạn
<Gin> nó chửi cho ngu
<NgoHuy|C> thằng anfo sửa giúp tao
<Gin> ngại lắm anh ơi
<Gin> :D
<NgoHuy|C> tao mời đi nhậu
<NgoHuy|C> tụi nó toàn Uynh
<Gin> xời
<NgoHuy|C> biết ếu gì U đâu àm sợ
<NgoHuy|C> =]]
<NgoHuy|C> còn không thì
<NgoHuy|C> mời tao nhậu xả xui
<NgoHuy|C> :]]
<Gin> èo
<Gin> buồn thế
<Gin> máy chết sắp hết rồi
<Gin> nVIDIA thì "không rõ"
<Gin> bluetooth thì bật không được
<Gin> USB thì không nhận
<Gin> hợ hợ
<Gin> điên thật
<_Tux_> Gin: mới mua laptop hử
<_Tux_> con nào đấy
<NgoHuy|C> mai bật nó lại ngon ngay thì
<Gin> vâng
<NgoHuy|C> :]]
<_Tux_> Gin: tân SV thì nhàn vkl
<_Tux_> tinh thần sôi sục
<_Tux_> cơ mà
<Gin> Acer Aspire V5 anh
<_Tux_> độ nửa năm
<_Tux_> tèo cmn hết
<_Tux_> =))
<Gin> hợ hợ
<NgoHuy|C> :))
<NgoHuy|C> vào trowngf thầy bảo
<Gin> em sắp SV mà cũng tèo rồi
<NgoHuy|C> xài VS
<_Tux_> Gin: lspci coi
<NgoHuy|C> code .NET
<_Tux_> không nghĩ con đó nó lại không nhận nhiều driver vậy
<NgoHuy|C> lspci -vk
<NgoHuy|C> em sợ nó tắt bletooth bằng phím ấy chứ
<NgoHuy|C> =.="
<_Tux_> Gin: V5 hay S5 ?
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: maybe
<Gin> V5 anh
<Gin> lspci của anh Tux đây
<_Tux_> thấy google nó suggest
<Gin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217252/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> chắc có kết quả tốt
<_Tux_> =))
<Gin> V5 mà chip core i5 3317U ấy
<Gin> 14 inch ấy
<Gin> chứ không phải mấy con vớ vẩn đây
<Gin> :D
<_Tux_> 03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)
<_Tux_> hố hố
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> cái đầu đọc thẻ nhớ đây mà
<NgoHuy|C> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-922794-start-0.html
<NgoHuy|C> =]]
<Gin> lspci -vk của anh NgoHuy đây
<Gin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217258/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NgoHuy|C> hàng realtek hơi bị khó chơi
<Gin> khó là khó với Linux anh
<Gin> hồi chiều
<Gin> em coppy ảnh
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: dễ chơi mà
<Gin> phải coppy bằng Windows
<_Tux_> lấy driver về compile được
<_Tux_> ít ra nó còn có driver
<Gin> chứ Linux không nhận
<_Tux_> =)
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<_Tux_> Gin: rồi
<Gin> rồi gì anh
<Gin> được rồi à
<Gin> :D
<_Tux_> .g realtek acer aspire v5 card reader driver
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.dedriver.com/2012/09/acer-aspire-v5-531-driver-windows-7.html
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> .g ubunru realtek acer aspire v5 card reader driver
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-332-p-160.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Hardware & Laptops [Archive] - Page 160 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Gin> à mà anh ơi
<_Tux_> sao nó giỏi thế
<Gin> máy em mắc cười vãi
<Gin> cài Windows 7
<Gin> nó éo được
<Gin> khổ vật
<Gin> trong khi
<_Tux_> Gin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAcer
<iSupyBot`> Title: HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAcer - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> tìm chính xác xem
<Gin> detail của nó thì nói support toàn Win7
<_Tux_> có con của chú trong danh sách này không
<Gin> con em nó không có ở đó
<Gin> anh đợi em tí
<Gin> em kiếm cho
<Gin> http://www.dienmay.com/laptop/acer-aspire-v5-471g-53314g50ma
<iSupyBot`> Title: Acer Aspire V5 471G | Intel Core™ i5 3317U, 1.7GHz - 4GB RAM - 500GB HDD - 14" inch HD (1366 x 768 pixels) - NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M, 1GB - 2.1kg - Siu thị điện my dienmay.com (at www.dienmay.com)
<Gin> con hàng của em đây
<NgoHuy|C> kêu tìm trong link anhTux đưa kìa
<NgoHuy|C> @@~
<Gin> em đang tìm đây
<Gin> không có
<NgoHuy|C> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-922794-start-0.html
<NgoHuy|C> đọc chưa
<NgoHuy|C> đọc đi rồi có ý tưởng sửa
<Gin> tiếng anh em tồi lắm
<Gin> để em đọc thử xem
<_Tux_> Gin: có vẻ ubuntu nó support cái laptop của chú hơi cùi
<Gin> ui zời ơi
<Gin> thế thì chết mẹ em rồi
<NgoHuy|C> không phải Ubunt cùi
<NgoHuy|C> mà là Acer chảnh anh ah
<NgoHuy|C> đĩa driver không có cho Linux
<NgoHuy|C> chỉ có Uynh thôi
<NgoHuy|C> mẹ chú chết ah
<NgoHuy|C> =.="
<NgoHuy|C> nói nhảm
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: nhảm nha
 * _Tux_ đến Windows của mình còn ếu có đĩa driver
<_Tux_> thế mà OEM Ubuntu
<_Tux_> =))
<NgoHuy|C> =))
<NgoHuy|C> hồi me mua máy
<NgoHuy|C> cho cái dĩa đọc driver Uynh
<NgoHuy|C> =))
<_Tux_> Gin: chịu khó Google xem sao
<Gin> em tra từ hồi 9h tới bi giờ
<_Tux_> .g Acer Aspire 5471
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.bbspot.com/reviews/acer-aspire-5471-5698-laptop-pc-with-intel-core-i3
<Gin> đi chơi về cái là bật máy vào tra lền
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu support Acer Aspire 5471
<iPhenny> _Tux_: https://getsatisfaction.com/jolicloud/topics/how_do_i_turn_on_wireless_on_acer_aspire_one
<iSupyBot`> Title: How do I turn on wireless on Acer Aspire one? (at getsatisfaction.com)
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu Acer Aspire 5471
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.cnet.com/topic/acer-aspire.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Acer Aspire news and reviews on CNET (at www.cnet.com)
<_Tux_> Gin: chạy liveCD có vấn đề gì không
<NgoHuy|C> Æ¡
<NgoHuy|C> thế cái link mình đưa bạn khong đọc ah
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: xác định là cu Gin này ếu có khả năng cài driver kiểu đấy
<NgoHuy|C> nó tải file trên launchpad về cài đó
<NgoHuy|C> :|
<NgoHuy|C> nó chỉ tận răng mà anh
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<_Tux_> wget https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/971876/+attachment/2991730/+files/rts_bpp.tar.bz2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 971876 in udisks "Realtek Card Reader RTL8411 Device 5289 (PCI 03:00.0) Driver and udisks Rule" [Medium,Fix released]
<_Tux_> tar jxf rts_bpp.tar.bz2
<_Tux_> đó
<_Tux_> cd rts_bpp
<_Tux_> make
<_Tux_> chạy đống lệnh đó
<_Tux_> su -c 'make install ; modprobe rts_bpp ; depmod -a'
<_Tux_> xem có ăn thua khong
<_Tux_> Gin: vô Additional driver chưa?
<Gin> giờ cài driver gì anh
<Gin> USB à
<Gin> additional driver không có gìcar
<Gin> :|
<_Tux_> okie
<_Tux_> Gin: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Debian HCL; Debian GNU/Linux device driver check & report (at kmuto.jp)
<_Tux_> vô đây check thử xe
<_Tux_> xem*
<Gin> mà buồn cười lắm anh ơi
<Gin> hôm tuần trước
<Gin> nhận mà
<Gin> mới bị mấy hôm thôi
<_Tux_> có update gì không
<Gin> cài themes mới
<Gin> và hình như có bấm update 1 lần thì phải
<Gin> anh xem nè
<Gin> buồn cười chưa
<Gin> http://nq9.upanh.com/b1.s30.d2/d7c2661af162e45503d6be7c01ebcf71_49307059.20120922012438.png
<Gin> hầu hết là không hoạt động
<_Tux_> Gin: cuộn nữa xem nào
<Gin> còn mấy dòng phía trên
<_Tux_> Gin: nhận hết còn gì
<Gin> còn phía dưới hết rồi anh
<_Tux_> wireless nhận, gigabit ethernet nhận
<_Tux_> con nVidia thì cài driver được
<Gin> em đang cài nVIDIA
<Gin> http://nq5.upanh.com/b3.s30.d2/8ba633d78f9deeaac6448ffceb941df1_49307105.20120922012846.png
<Gin> đây
<Gin> còn mấy dòng phía trên
<_Tux_> Gin: xui cho chú
<_Tux_> riêng con card reader
<_Tux_> chú phải tự cài driver rồi
<_Tux_> Gin: làm như link NgoHuy|C đưa á
<_Tux_> có mấy cái lệnh anh vừa vứt cho đấy
<Gin> ai zà
<_Tux_> làm thử đi
<Gin> vâng
<NgoHuy|C> Gin
<NgoHuy|C> chú học trường nào
<NgoHuy|C> ?
<Gin> em được nhập học ở Rajabhat Maha Sarakham
<Gin> Thailand
<Gin> nhưng mà năm đầu
<Gin> chưa học chuyên ngành
<Gin> học tiếng thôi
<Gin> bắt đầu năm 2 mới học chuyên ngành
<_Tux_> Uầy
<_Tux_> sang đó thông @$$ các em chuyển giới hở
<_Tux_> =))
<Gin> xời
<Gin> cái Linux nó phức tạp thật
<Gin> :((
<_Tux_> Gin: công nhận là lâu lâu mới có một thằng kiên trì như chú
<_Tux_> chứ bt anh ném đá mấy câu
<_Tux_> chạy mất dép cmnr
<_Tux_> =))
<Gin> xời
<Gin> học mà không kiên trì
<Gin> chết anh ơi
<NgoHuy|C> =))
<NgoHuy|C> ngon được
<_Tux_> Gin: có chí khí
<NgoHuy|C> chứ như mấy thằng hỏi xong 2 phút không ai trả lời out
 * Gin đú tí ý mờ
<NgoHuy|C> là thế nào cũng cài lại Uynh
<NgoHuy|C> =]]
<Gin> tại em cũng thích cái Linux này nữa
<Gin> lạ lạ
<Gin> chứ Windows em xài hết phiên bản rồi
<Gin> chỉ có Started là chưa xài tới thôi
<_Tux_> Gin: okie
<_Tux_> ban đầu cứ thế đã
<_Tux_> kiên trì là tốt
<Gin> mới có 2 tuần
<Gin> hợ hợ
<_Tux_> sau này thích/hiểu về Linux và FOSS
<_Tux_> sẽ thấy gắn bó bằng thứ khác
<Gin> FOSS là cái gì anh
<_Tux_> Gin: khi chú tự compile được cái driver cho nó chạy thẻ nhớ
<_Tux_> chú sẽ tận hưởng cảm giác làm chủ con máy của chú
<_Tux_> hehe
<Gin> hẹ hẹ
<_Tux_> .w FOSS
<iPhenny> Couldn't get any definitions for FOSS.
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<_Tux_> .w FLOSS
<iPhenny> Couldn't get any definitions for FLOSS.
<NgoHuy|C> .g FOSS
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|C: http://www.fossweb.com/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Welcome to FOSSweb! (at www.fossweb.com)
<_Tux_> fkm
<_Tux_> .g wikipedia FOSS
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_and_open-source_software
<iSupyBot`> Title: Free and open-source software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Gin> buồn cái là hồi đi học
<Gin> không chịu học tiếng anh
<Gin> ngu thật
<Gin> học chút chút tiếng Anh thì giờ tốt rồi
<Gin> tiếc quá
<Gin> :((
<_Tux_> Gin: biết ngu thì học thôi
<_Tux_> :)
<Gin> đó
<Gin> giờ đang học nè
<Gin> đang bắt đầu với Listening_Practice_Through_Dictation
<Gin> mà chưa đâu vào đâu hết
<_Tux_> Gin: cài xong driver chưa
<Gin> em đang tìm chỗ trang hồi nãy anh gửi
<Gin> cái trang check driver  ấy
<Gin> tìm xem có con hàng của em không
<_Tux_> ợ
<Gin> Ctrl F mà không thấy
<_Tux_> xác định đi
<_Tux_> cài driver như NgoHuy|C đưa link ấy
<_Tux_> có vài lệnh mà
<Gin> anh NgoHuy ảnh đưa link tiếng anh
<_Tux_> nhớ cài thêm gói build-essentinal, dkms
<Gin> mà tiếng anh em tồi lắm
<_Tux_> Gin: mọa
<Gin> à
<_Tux_> có dãy 5 cái lệnh
<Gin> cái gói này quen quen
<_Tux_> ...
<Gin> hình như cài rồi
<_Tux_> Gin: ờ tốt
<Gin> em cài cái Driver card màn hình đã
<Gin> mà sang trong thông số máy
<Gin> nó ghi là 620M
<NgoHuy|C> cài thử vài lần bằng source lại khoái
<NgoHuy|C> mai mốt vuets béng cái apt-get ấy chứ
<Gin> mà em check driver trang hồi anh Tux đưa
<NgoHuy|C> :))
<Gin> nó ra 630M
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: vứt đi nó bét system ra á
<NgoHuy|C> cái đó vào additionals drivers mà cài
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<Gin> additional
<Gin> nó không có gì
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<_Tux_> arch mà cứ dùng src vất pacman/yaourt với pkgbuild đi
<NgoHuy|C> em đùa đấy chứ
<_Tux_> thì thành cái gì
<_Tux_> =))
<NgoHuy|C> Gentoo
<NgoHuy|C> =))
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: nhầm nhá
<_Tux_> gen2 có emerge
<NgoHuy|C> Gen2
<NgoHuy|C> có repo
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<NgoHuy|C> vâng
<_Tux_> slackware còn có slackbuild
<_Tux_> =)
<NgoHuy|C> vậy là LFS
<_Tux_> ờ
<_Tux_> =))
<NgoHuy|C> =))
<Gin> anh Tũ nè
<Gin> anh xem nè
<Gin> http://nq3.upanh.com/b6.s31.d2/b6d52a1adb12460663a0250f900f6bdf_49307273.120922014435.png
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: nói chung là linux ngon ở cái package manager
<Gin> mắc cười vãi
<NgoHuy|C> yeah
<NgoHuy|C> mỗi distro có cách quản lí package khác nhau
<NgoHuy|C> nhuwngnhinf chung là ngon
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<Gin> mà mấy anh cũng xài Ubuntu à
<_Tux_> apt, pacman với emerge đều ngon
<Gin> hay xài Distro nào
<_Tux_> chứ thằng yum
<_Tux_> ngu thấy mồ
<_Tux_> Gin: cài driver rồi còn gì
<_Tux_> cài chi nữa
<Gin> thế hồi nãy
<Gin> anh thấy nó có nhận không
<Gin> anh biểu em là nó không nhận mờ
<NgoHuy|C> em xài Centos tòa build bằng source
<Gin> :))
<NgoHuy|C> các gói nó bị outdate nhiều quá
<NgoHuy|C> =.="
<_Tux_> Gin: ai bảo không nhận
<_Tux_> vớ vẩn
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: mọa
<Gin> đợi tí
<_Tux_> server thì cần up2date mấy đâu
<NgoHuy|C> nhưng mà
<Gin> em chụp cái nữa cho anh xem
<NgoHuy|C> mấy cái cài không có trong package như
<_Tux_> trừ trường hợp đặc biệt còn thôi đừng có cài bằng src làm chi
<NgoHuy|C> modsecurity
<NgoHuy|C> nó bắt build ngoài
<NgoHuy|C> với clamav
<_Tux_> .g mod_security CentOS
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rhel-fedora-centos-httpd-mod_security-configuration/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Red Hat / CentOS Install mod_security Apache Intrusion Detection And Prevention Engine (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<NgoHuy|C> nó outdate bắt phải up lên mới chạy
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<_Tux_> làm gì mà clamav ?
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: mà chú ếu xài EPEL à
<_Tux_> cả rpmfusion nữa
<_Tux_> =))
<NgoHuy|C> em xài đó
<NgoHuy|C> =))
<NgoHuy|C> bản đó là .5
<Gin> http://nq4.upanh.com/b4.s31.d2/39845fdb8721a85e2d0c5d097f7376d9_49307294.moichup.png
<NgoHuy|C> còn bản update của engine với db là .6
<Gin> tại sao trong này ghi Không rõ
<NgoHuy|C> nó warning đầy ra
<Gin> hợ hợ
<NgoHuy|C> cả modsecurity nữa
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: okie
<_Tux_> Gin: 2 card ?
<Gin> @@!
<Gin> what the....
<Gin> 2 card Æ°
<_Tux_> Gin: dùng Pidgin mà chat irc vô web chi cho khổ
<NgoHuy|C> chắc nó đnag xài cái onboard
<_Tux_> Gin: 1 con trên con i3 của intel
<_Tux_> một con rời
<_Tux_> .g bumblee optimus linux ubutnu
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://bumblebee-project.org/install.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Bumblebee - NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux! (at bumblebee-project.org)
<Gin> em thích con rời hơn
<_Tux_> vãi
<Gin> :D
<_Tux_> term sai cmn hết mà cũng search được
<_Tux_> Gin: dùng linux với vga rời bựa lắm
 * _Tux_ dành cho windows chơi games thui
<Gin> ồ
<Gin> thế à anh
<Gin> em biết đâu
<Gin> :D
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: xác nhận 100% là bạn kia down ubuntu từ nguồn nào đó
<_Tux_> chắc bản server full nào đó
<_Tux_> =))
<Gin> em á
<_Tux_> thấy vô bảo cài được ngon lành rồi
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> Gin: không, bạn khác trong 4rum cơ
<NgoHuy|C> =))
<NgoHuy|C> em nghi trên vozz hay vn-zôm hay tinh tế
<NgoHuy|C> :]]
<Gin> anh Tux nè
<Gin> em cài themes
<Gin> à không phải themes
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: cái này chịu
<Gin> icon thôi
<Gin> có ảnh hưởng gì không anh
<Gin> từ hôm cài icon mới tới giờ
<Gin> nó cứ vớ vẩn thế nào ấy
<NgoHuy|C> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=20763&view=unread#unread
<iSupyBot`> Title: giúp mình cái lỗi này vơi ! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<NgoHuy|C> =))
<NgoHuy|C> vớ vẩn là sao bạn
<NgoHuy|C> =)))))))))))))
<NgoHuy|C> đau bụng quá anh ơi
<Gin> vớ vẩn
<Gin> có nghĩa là
<NgoHuy|C> không phải bạn Gin
<_Tux_> Gin: ý định làm gì :)
<NgoHuy|C> cái bạn trong 4rum
<NgoHuy|C> =))))))))
<NgoHuy|C> ah ừ
<NgoHuy|C> là sao
<Gin> xời
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: bạn này lễ phép và từ tốn nên anh vẫn kiên trì mà cho dù là topic hơi sai nội quy một tí
<NgoHuy|C> vâng
<NgoHuy|C> em cugnx thấy thế
<NgoHuy|C> không như thnagwf cha hôm kia
<NgoHuy|C> vào chửi đổng lên
<NgoHuy|C> =.="
<Gin> hợ hợ
<_Tux_> cứ như tên Gin
<Gin> nó cài bằng DVD
<_Tux_> ném đá vẫn không thèm đi
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> Gin: nhể
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> Gin: vụ themes là sao
<Gin> hợ hợ
<NgoHuy|C> =))
<_Tux_> thay icon thì vấn đề gì
<Gin> vụ themes
<Gin> cài xong
<Gin> không nhận USB đấy
<Gin> để mai thử reset hết xem
<Gin> cần thiết
<Gin> remove luôn
<Gin> cài lại từ đâu
<Gin> cài lại từ đầu
<_Tux_> Gin: lol
<Gin> thế cho nó máu
<Gin> :D
<_Tux_> không ăn thua đâu
<_Tux_> cài driver như anh bảo là được
<_Tux_> còn mọi thứ vẫn okie mà
<_Tux_> cài lại làm chi cho tốn công
<Gin> giờ em cài tùm lum hết
<_Tux_> Gin: cứ fix xong cái card reader đã
<_Tux_> :)
<Gin> cái card reader
<Gin> thì Windows nó nhận
<Gin> mà sang Linux thì xoắn
<_Tux_> Gin: dùng Pidgin mà chat đỡ phải dùng web
<_Tux_> Gin: card đó hơi mới
<Gin> thôi em chat cái này cũng được
 * _Tux_ cũng card realtek chạy chả cần làm gì
<_Tux_> Gin: lúc mua laptop mà định chạy linux
<_Tux_> kiếm con nào OEM ấy
<Gin> ngôn ngữ chuyên ngành nhiều quá
<Gin> em phải học từ từ đã
<_Tux_> cài sắn Ubuntu
<_Tux_> :)
<Gin> có gì em lên đây
<Gin> nghe giảng đạo cũng được
<Gin> hợ hợ
<NgoHuy|C> okie
<Gin> anh nhể
<NgoHuy|C> thôi em đi ngủ
<_Tux_> :)
<NgoHuy|C> anh Tux và bạn Gin ở lại vui vẻ
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|C: G9
<Gin> anh NgoHuy
<_Tux_> !l4u
<ubot2> Cuốn "Tự học sử dụng Linux" của Phan Vĩnh Thịnh. Đây là cuốn sách Tiếng Việt rất hay về Linux cho người mới bắt đầu : http://iatp.vspu.ac.ru/phan/l4u/l4u-0.9.6.pdf
<_Tux_> Gin: có thời gian
<_Tux_> đọc cuốn đó
<_Tux_> phần đầu thui
<Gin> em giờ đang có cuốn Backtrack 5
<_Tux_> về linux/foss với đống phân vùng đĩa cứng ấy
<_Tux_> Gin: đọc cuốn đấy làm gì
<Gin> với cuốn Ubuntu cơ bản
<Gin> thì thấy nó hay hay
<_Tux_> Gin: cuốn kia đọc để hiểu về Linux và phần mềm nguồn mở
<Gin> em mua về đọc dần thôi
<_Tux_> mấy chương đầu thôi
<_Tux_> đọc cho biết
<Gin> ủa
<Gin> mà anh Tux lên đây hằng ngày hả anh
<_Tux_> Gin: ngày nào chả lên
<_Tux_> thay chat bt mà
<kid_> hơ
<Gin> ok
<kid_> sao thằng chanserv nó lại left vậy ta?
<_Tux_> Gin: còn cái nick này thì cắm 24/24 trừ lúc mất điện
<Gin> để mấy bạn noob lên hỏi
<_Tux_> =)
<Gin> tiện thể học luôn
<Gin> hợ hợ
<_Tux_> kid_: ChanServ đi ngủ
<_Tux_> =))
 * kid_ thấy hôm nay _Tux_ dễ tính vãi
<_Tux_> Gin: thái độ tốt thì chả ai ném đá hết
<_Tux_> kid_: ném đá nó một thời gian rồi
<kid_> Gin:  zai hay gái vậy
<_Tux_> Gin: <- chai mặt rồi
<_Tux_> =))
<Gin> em mang AMORO rồi anh
<Gin> típ sắt cũng nhận.....:D
<_Tux_> kid_: chú này sang bên Thái phẫu thuật
<_Tux_> nào về VN offline
<_Tux_> hứa hẹn sẽ cho ae thông @$$
<_Tux_> =]]
<kid_> okay
<kid_> vậy gay
<Gin> O.O
 * kid_ lết vô xó
<_Tux_> Gin: nhớ mua neptune chú nhé
<Gin> anh đùa hoài
<Gin> Linux có nhiều Distro thế
<_Tux_> Gin: uhm
<Gin> cái nào tốt nhất anh nhỉ
<_Tux_> tự do ở chỗ đấy
<_Tux_> bố này thích cái này
<_Tux_> bố kia thích cái kia
<Gin> thế anh Tux thích cái nào
<_Tux_> không thích -> tạo ra cái mới
<Gin> :)
<_Tux_> Gin: cứ dùng ubuntu cho thạo đi
<Gin> em là em khoái xài đồ tốt thôi
<_Tux_> sau này thạo rồi muốn chơi linux nữa thì arch hay gentoo
<Gin> hợ hợ
<_Tux_> Gin: cái nào cũng tốt
<Gin> ồ
<_Tux_> nhưng không biết dùng thì thành đồ bỏ hết
<Gin> vậy cái nào khó nhất
<_Tux_> Gin: cái dễ chú chưa hiểu, cái khó hiểu sao :D
<Gin> chơi tuốt
<Gin> tính em nó thế
<Gin> biết sao được
<_Tux_> biết tự lượng sức
<_Tux_> :D
<Gin> xài cái mà không ai biết xài
<Gin> xài được
<Gin> nó mới thú anh ạ
<Gin> :D
<_Tux_> Gin: vấn đề là chú cũng nên biết
<_Tux_> cái dễ không xài được
<_Tux_> thì không có đủ kiến thức xài cái khó
<_Tux_> giống như lớp 1 bảo chú giải tích phân
<Gin> em còn học dài dài mà
<_Tux_> có giải bằng răng
<Gin> thế anh ơi
<Gin> có khi nào anh cua gái xấu không anh
<Gin> :D
<Gin> mai em đem cái này ra in phát đã
<_Tux_> xấu nhưng kết cấu nó tốt cũng không sao
<_Tux_> điện nước nó mạnh
<_Tux_> cũng được
<_Tux_> =)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-21
<vubuntor860> ai cho mình hỏi làm thế nào để copy source cài đặt phần mềm 2 gb từ máy windown vào máy ảo utunbu desktop 12.0 được không ? thanks
<vubuntor083> em dung ubuntu 12.04 cai dcom 3g xai binh thuong, nhung khi thu nho giao dien dcom thi khong tim thay nua, may anh cho hoi lam the nao de nhin thay duoc giao dien dcom
<NgoHuy|C> 860 share folder
<NgoHuy|C> 083 coi trên taskbar xem
<vubuntor083> Em co xem tren taskbar nhung hoan toan khong thay
<NgoHuy|C> tắt 3g bật lại rồi quan sát nó kéo cái đó đi đâu thử xem
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<vubuntor083> khi thao 3g ra roi cam lai neu khong thu nho thi bieu tuong se nam tren taskbar, neu thi nho thi tu taskbar se bien mat va khong tim thay nua duoc
<NgoHuy|C> pin nó vào taskbar đi
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<vubuntor083> vay lam sao pin, anh chi giup nhe
<vubuntor860> NgoHUy ơi cho mình hỏi mình dùng samba có phải ko ?
<NgoHuy|C> không
<NgoHuy|C> đã bảo là share folder với Uynh mà
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor083: mặc định ko có cái giao diện như của windows đâu
<NgoHuy|C> có anh
<NgoHuy|C> thằng bạn em cài xong có cái đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor083: mà cũng ko cần cái giao điện đó làm gì
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|C: đó là cài cái tool củ chuối của bọn viettel
<n0bawk> mà cái tool đó chuối lắm nên tốt nhất là ko nên dùng
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<vubuntor860> @NgoHuy bạn có thể hướng dẫn mình cách share folder trên window để máy ảo có thể copy về được ko ?
<vubuntor083> hihi, vay neu muon kiem tra tai khoang tren do thi sao anh ?
<NgoHuy|C> 083 rút sim ra gắn vào đt
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<vubuntor083> hihi, anh chi hay ghe. thanks nhieu nhe !
<NgoHuy|C> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627847
<iSupyBot`> Title: [SOLVED] virtualbox shared folders....? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<NgoHuy|C> 860
<NgoHuy|C> g. ubuntu share folder virtualbox
<NgoHuy|C> .g ubuntu share folder virtualbox
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|C: http://www.howtogeek.com/75705/access-shared-folders-in-a-virtualbox-ubuntu-11.04-virtual-machine/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Access Shared Folders in a VirtualBox Ubuntu 11.04 Virtual Machine - How-To Geek (at www.howtogeek.com)
<NgoHuy|C> gg ngon thế
<NgoHuy|C> anh Tux cho em xinc ái code bot
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<vubuntor860> @huy máy chủ mình sài win 7 và WM với máy ảo là utunbu 12.04 ! mình muốn copy dữ liệu từ máy chủ sang máy ảo để cài đặt !
<NgoHuy|C> khác gì nhau
<NgoHuy|C> :|
<NgoHuy|C> đọc cái link chưa bạn
<NgoHuy|C> ?
<vubuntor860> đang đọc
<vubuntor860> mình mới sài utunbu nên hơi chậm
<vubuntor083> aHuy oi cai idm tren ubuntu sao ma download khong duoc vay ?
<n0bawk> share file trên windows rồi access từ ubuntu
<n0bawk> chuyển mạng sang chế độ bridge
<n0bawk> vubuntor083: kiểm tra tài khoản, nếu ko dùng cái đó thì dùng 1 chương trình khác
<NgoHuy|C> trên ubuntu làm gì có idm
<NgoHuy|C> @@~
<NgoHuy|C> đừng có chơi wine
<NgoHuy|C> nó không tự bắt link đâu
<NgoHuy|C> @@~
<vubuntor083> dang khuen may dua ban chuyen dan qua ubuntu dung , nhung no noi neu ubuntu xai idm duoc moi chuyen qua
<Stanley00> @@
<n0bawk> idm để làm gì?
<n0bawk> download thì có 1 đống add-on rồi ko cần IDM vẫn xài vèo vèo
<vubuntor860> hehe đc rồi thank bạn nhé
<vubuntor083> tai thich to mo vay thoi. nhung co cach nao khong a hihi ?
<vubuntor860> mình thấy có phần mềm giúp cài đặt file .exe trên linux mà ?
<vubuntor860> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--format violated
<vubuntor860> tar : unexpected ÈO in archive
<n0bawk> vubuntor083: ko
<vubuntor860> tar : Error is not recoverable : exitting now
<n0bawk> vubuntor860: exe ko cài đc trên linux
<n0bawk> phần mềm của windows thì mặc định quên nó đi
<vubuntor860> ai cho mình hỏi lúc mình exchact file rar ra thì bị lỗi đó
<n0bawk> muốn extract rar thì phải cài phần mềm unrar vào
<vubuntor860> nó tên gì vậy bạn ?
<NgoHuy|C> unrar
<NgoHuy|C> :|
<vubuntor083> extract khong can cai dau dung lenh la duoc roi hihi
<vubuntor860> mình dùng utunbu desktop mà bạn
<vubuntor083> ua, dung lenh "tar jxvf file can giai nen" la duoc roi
<NgoHuy|C> tar chỉ cho file .tar thôi
<NgoHuy|C> file .zip và .rar nó không chơi được đâu
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<vubuntor860> ặc
<vubuntor860> đúng là còn nhiều cái phải học quá @@
<NgoHuy|C> cài cái file-roller vào đi
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<NgoHuy|C> nó chơi tuốt
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<vubuntor860> có cài bằng code đc ko bạn ?
<NgoHuy|C> là sao bạn
<NgoHuy|C> ?
<vubuntor860> gõ trong terminal ấy :D
<vubuntor083> duoc go sudo install ten can cai
<NgoHuy|C> n0bawk
<NgoHuy|C> cái github api khó xơi vãi
<NgoHuy|C> em muốn create repo từ commanline đỡ lên web mà khó nhai quá
<vubuntor083> may a oi lam sao cai ubutu tren may ao ma chi mat khoang 15 phut?
<NgoHuy|C> 5 phút thôi mà :|
<vubuntor083> wa, sao lam duoc vay ? chi em voi
<NgoHuy|C> boot lên, chọn menu install đừng có boot vào làm gì cả :D
<NgoHuy|C> bữa cài cho thnawgf em có 5-6 phút
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<vubuntor083> cam on aHuy nhieu nhe
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|C: khó sao :D
<NgoHuy|C> nó bắt cài api token
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<NgoHuy|C> coi trong acc không có cái đó
<vubuntor916> alo
<vubuntor916> có ai không
<nobawk> ko có
<vubuntor916> có ai giúp mình dc ko
<nobawk> no?
<vubuntor916> có ai giúp mình ko
<nobawk> ko
<nobawk> có biết bị gì đâu mà giúp
<C4NoC> :3
<nobawk> à đây rồi có C4NoC ra giúp đây rồi :))
 * C4NoC lặn
<nobawk> thôi đi đọc truyện tiếp
<vubuntor916> missing operating system cái lỗi này là sao mọi người
<nobawk> rồi chuẩn bị đầu đầu vào đá :))
<C4NoC> vubuntor916: cài lại
<vubuntor512> may anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor512> cai hieu ung lua cho ubuntu
<vubuntor512> lam sao duoc
<vubuntor456> cho em hoi
<vubuntor456> cai hieu ung lua cho ubuntu lam sao dc
<vubuntor456> co ai khong
<vubuntor456> ai lam on
<nobawk> vubuntor456: mời bạn tự tìm hiểu
<vubuntor456> giup
<nobawk> ở trong này ko ai xài hiệu ứng lửa cả
<nobawk> vào cài cái compiz vào rồi dùng cái setting manager của nó
<nobawk> vubuntor456: chịu khó google đi
<vubuntor456> vay sai hieu ung 3 d
<vubuntor456> cai hieu ung 3 d
<vubuntor456> lam sao duoc
<nobawk> cũng làm tương tự
<nobawk> ở đây toàn những người dùng ko hiệu ứng thôi :))
<vubuntor083> hello
<vubuntor083> hello
<vubuntor083> hello. co bac nao online ko
<vubuntor083> cho hoi cai flash cho backtrack
<codai2811> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor083> vay lam ntn nhi
<vubuntor083> co giong ubuntu khong
<vubuntor083> :d
<codai2811> *chắc là* cũng gần giống
 * codai2811 chưa thử backtrack bao giờ, chuẩn bị cài :))
<vubuntor083> :D
<C4NoC>  lại backtrack
<C4NoC> suốt ngày backtrack
<vubuntor083> thi sao ah
<vubuntor083> em thay no cung nhu ubuntu
<vubuntor083> co gi ma phai phan biet nhi?
<vubuntor083> :(
<codai2811> ko phân biệt đâu :D
<codai2811> *hí hửng*
<vubuntor083> vay hoa ra cang ngay cang co nhieu nguoi dung backtrack len ubuntu forum hoi ah
<codai2811> ko phải vậy, nó cũng là 1 distro thôi mà
<C4NoC>  cũng như ubuntu thì tự biết cài soft
<C4NoC> sao cứ phải lên hỏi
<vubuntor083> em hoi la co giong ubuntu khong thoi
<vubuntor083> trong ubuntu thi fire fox co directoryplugins
<vubuntor083> nhung trong backtrack no ko co
<vubuntor083> hay la cai goi ubuntu-restricted-extras nhi ???
<vubuntor083> trong goi nay cung  co flash player
<vubuntor083> ???
<vubuntor083> co bac nao co y kien gi khong
<C4NoC> đã bảo thích xài mấy cái đấy thì tự tìm
<C4NoC> ko tìm dc thì về lại ubuntu cho nó lành
<vubuntor083> haha. cuc doan ghe
<vubuntor083> :))
<vubuntor083> the thi chay ve phan mem dong cho lanh
<vubuntor083> foss gi nua
<vubuntor083> :))
<codai2811> vubuntor083: ko liên quan đến foss nhé
<codai2811> C4NoC: cho em hỏi với, bt và ubuntu có quan hệ ntn ạ?
<C4NoC> codai2811: google
<C4NoC> tại sao có thế cũng hỏi?
 * codai2811 tát anh C4NoC
<C4NoC> release note đâu D:
<codai2811> C4NoC: đọc bao giờ đâu mà biết
<codai2811> C4NoC: tự dưng bật ra trong đầu, tiện thì hỏi
<C4NoC> google -> đọc
<codai2811> khỏi
<codai2811> ko biết cũng chả sao
<codai2811> bcm
 * C4NoC 's IO 1bit/s
<_Tux_> Ôi vãi
<_Tux_> lại bạn backtrack
<_Tux_> kiên trì và cố chấp vkl
<C4NoC> :3
<khanh_coltech> đấy là những đức tính tốt =))
<_Tux_> khanh_coltech: vụ mail kia thế nào rồi anh?
<vubuntor516> Xin hoi cac ban
<vubuntor516> mình dùng Ubuntu server làm router
<vubuntor516> network1=192.168.1.0
<vubuntor516> network2=10.204.200.0
<vubuntor516> router cua minh co eth0=192.168.1.1 và eth2=10.204.200.1
<vubuntor516> route như thế nào để các máy bên network1 thấy network2
<vubuntor516> mong các bạn chỉ giúp
<NgoHuy|C> bó tay
<vubuntor516> ac
<Gin_> Hê lô anh _Tux_
<Gin_> anh _Tux_ Æ¡i
<Gin_> anh có đấy không
<Gin_> cho em hỏi phát
<NgoHuy|C> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-22
<ditva> truongan có phải anh truongan2006 ko ?
<vubuntor802> hello
<vubuntor881> hi
<vubuntor881> CHo mình hỏi là. Mình cài ubuntu 10.04 cho acer asp one, dùng wifi bình thường, đến hôm nay thì không vào đc wifi, khi đánh key wifi rồi load, và lại bắt nhập key rồi load, cuối cùng thì vẫn như thế, ko vào đc
<vubuntor881> ai giúp mình cái
<truongan> vubuntor881, wifi bị đổi key
<vubuntor881> wifi nhà mình mà, mình vào bằng iphone vẫn dùng key đó, mình thử cả latop khác mà vẫn đc, chỉ có máy ace là ko vào đc thôi. lần trước mình cũng bị vậy, lại phải cài lại thì mới đc...mong các bạn nhiều kinh nghiệm chia sẻ
<vubuntor881> có ai giúp mình ko? hay lại cài lại
<Mandalord> vubuntor881: không cài được ubuntu 12 à
<vubuntor881> cài thì cài đc, nhưng acer asp one sdd 8GB thi bạn nghĩ có nên cài không
<vubuntor881> <Mandalord>
<Mandalord> cũng không nhất định, như mình vẫn cài lubuntu chẳng haạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor881: tìm cái Gnome Keyring
<_Tux_> xóa cái password wifi trong đó đi
<_Tux_> có khi cái password hiện ra là password keyring chứ không phải pass wifi đâu :)
<vubuntor881> mà sao tự nhiên nó lại bị thế, bị lần này là lần thứ 2 rồi.
<vubuntor881> mình mới chuyển qua ubuntu nên chưa hiểu hết vấn đề.
<vubuntor881> có ai nói rõ hơn cách khác phục đc ko? thank so muck
<_Tux_> vubuntor881: chắc nó đòi pass keyring
<_Tux_> bác đặt
<_Tux_> nên khởi động nó đòi password của keyring
<_Tux_> wifi nó không có cái đó không access vào pass lưu trong keyring được
<vubuntor881> chắc là thế
<vubuntor881> vậy làm thế nào 881
<vubuntor259> A lô, có ai trợ giúp không ? Làm ơn cho hỏi ?
<NgoHuy|C> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor259> Mình muốn sử dụng  Ubuntu 12.04 để trình chiếu. Nhưng hiện tài máy không nhận Projector hoặc LCD. Mong được trợ giúp: làm sao để Ubuntu 12.04 nhận máy chiếu hoặc màn hình LCD.
<Gin_> Anh NgoHuy|C
<Gin_> giúp Gin mở cái Skype với
<Gin_> Skype của Gin sao giờ mở không được nữa rồi
<NgoHuy|C> .g projector ubuntu
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|C: http://shoaibmir.wordpress.com/2009/08/05/using-projecter-screen-with-ubuntu/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Using projector screen with Ubuntu « Life in the fast lane (at shoaibmir.wordpress.com)
<NgoHuy|C> Gin
<NgoHuy|C> gõ chữ skype vào terminal xem nó báo cái gì
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<Gin_> đợi em xíu
<Gin_> bị hủy bỏ (lõi bị đổ)
<Gin_> :)
<Gin_> bực mình gớm
<Gin_> đang lúc gấp gáp
<Gin_> thì Skype hỏng
<CoconutCrab> sờ kai pơ
<CoconutCrab> dùng SIP đê
<CoconutCrab> SIP + STUN để đục NAT
<Gin_> anhowi
<Gin_> em không hiểu anh ơi
 * CoconutCrab cũng không hiểu
<Gin_> Skype em tự nhiên bật không được
<Gin_> hôm trước thì bật được
<CoconutCrab> xì khói nó đi
<Gin_> tự nhiên hôm nay không được nữa
<NgoHuy|C> skype cài bản nhiêu
<NgoHuy|C> 32 hay 64
<Gin_> remove nó cài lại rồi vẫn thế
<NgoHuy|C> từ repo hay từ trang chủ skype
<NgoHuy|C> nguyên log lỗi xem nào
<NgoHuy|C> cái gì sụp
<Gin_> em vào Software center cài mà
<NgoHuy|C> rồi
<Gin_> rồi gì anh
<NgoHuy|C> gõ lại skype trên terminal xem nó báo cái gì
<NgoHuy|C> rồi đưa log xem nào
<Gin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220383/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Gin_> nguyên văn nó đấy
<Gin_> em sử dụng Ubuntu tiếng việt
<Gin_> nên nó dịch cái log ra tiếng việt luôn
<Gin_> :))
<CoconutCrab> há há há
<CoconutCrab> aborted (kernel was dumped)
<CoconutCrab> strace skype | tail - 30
<Gin_> O.o
<Gin_> cái gì ạ
<CoconutCrab> gõ thế vào
<CoconutCrab> chắc là ABI mismatch hoặc cái gì đó
<CoconutCrab> hoặc là lib bị chúi
<Gin_> strace skype | tail - 30
<Gin_> cái này ạ
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> -30
<CoconutCrab> viết sát nhau
<CoconutCrab> so ri
<Gin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220390/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Gin_> nó báo thế
<CoconutCrab> strace <---
<Gin_> sao ạ
<CoconutCrab> là gõ sai chánh tả chớ sao
<Gin_> vẫn vậy anh ơi
<Gin_> nó không bật lên được
<CoconutCrab> strace skype | tail -30
<CoconutCrab> đọc kết quả ra đây
<CoconutCrab> không thì strace skype > crap
<CoconutCrab> rồi post cái nội dung file crap ra đây coi
 * CoconutCrab rung đùi
<Gin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220396/
<CoconutCrab> sắp tới giờ ăn rồi
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Gin_> đó anh
<CoconutCrab> đói
<Gin_> cố lên anh
<Gin_> giúp em một chút
<Gin_> hị hị
<CoconutCrab> okay
<Gin_> nó cứ bảo: Bị hủy bỏ (lõi bị đổ)
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> post thiếu đoạn trên rồi
<CoconutCrab> thế này nhé
<Gin_> em post hết rồi đó
<CoconutCrab> killall -9 skype
<Gin_> dạ
<CoconutCrab> rồi bật skype lại coi
<Gin_> Không tìm thấy tiền trình
<Gin_> nó báo thế
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> thế restart coi
<Gin_> restart máy luôn hả anh
<CoconutCrab> yap
<Gin_> yep
<CoconutCrab> ủa làm luôn à
<CoconutCrab> mình quên không dặn vài thứ
<CoconutCrab> mọc lại rồi kìa
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu khởi động nhanh nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> 3:
<Gin> :D
<Gin> rồi giờ sao anh
<CoconutCrab> thử bật skype lên coi
<Gin> vẫn thế
<Gin> :((
<Gin> hu hu
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> xóa cái ~/.skype đi coi
<Gin> em xóa rồi anh
<Gin> hơ hơ
<Gin> xóa xong lại vào được
<Gin> hợ hợ
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> rồi
<CoconutCrab> ca tiếp theo
<Gin> cảm ơn anh Cua nhiều nah
<Gin> :x
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> không cần thank đâu
<CoconutCrab> đưa tiền đây
 * CoconutCrab đang thiếu tiền mua miếng vá xe đạp
<CoconutCrab> tsk
<Gin> úi xời
<Gin> lâu lâu mới gặp được một người "thân thiện" như anh Cua
<NgoHuy|C> chia chác em tí anh Cua ơi
<Gin> ^^!
<NgoHuy|C> đang thiếu tiền bươm xe chở gái di học
<NgoHuy|C> :(
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> Gin: xiền :-w
<Gin> bao nhiêu :-w
<Gin> how much???
 * CoconutCrab nhân
<CoconutCrab> 50k
<CoconutCrab> VNĐ
<Gin> anh làm dịch vụ đi được rồi đó
<Gin> ^^!
<Gin> cho em cái địa chỉ
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> chờ tí
<CoconutCrab> 125 Phùng Hưng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
 * _Tux_ đề nghị CoconutCrab xung công quỹ đi uống cafe
<CoconutCrab> hỏi anh Cua
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> Gin: =]]
<Gin> chào anh Tux
<Gin> anh Tux
 * _Tux_ vừa nấu cơm xong
<Gin> anh Cua chém em
<_Tux_> Gin: chém nhiều chưa
<_Tux_> đưa cổ ra xem nào
 * _Tux_ đề nghị ai có mặt trong channel có thích thì chặt chém Gin tiếp
 * _Tux_ không liên quan gì =))
<Gin> O.O
<Gin> không phải chém ở cổ anh ơi
<CoconutCrab> gin tiếng Nhựt hình như là bạc thì phải
<Gin> anh Cua ảnh chém vào cái money bag của em
<CoconutCrab> bạc chứng tỏ là giàu lắm
<CoconutCrab> xì tiền đây
<Gin> há»± há»±
<Gin> anh sửa máy cho em
<Gin> em gá»­i anh 100k
<Gin> vào TK ngân hàng
<Gin> ok thì nhận hàng
<CoconutCrab> thì đó
<CoconutCrab> cứ gửi đến địa chỉ ở trên
<Gin> anh có ATM không
<CoconutCrab> hem
<CoconutCrab> bơm xe dùng ATM làm gì
<CoconutCrab> cứ tiền tươi thóc thật
<Gin> ý em là thế này nè
<Gin> anh giúp em một chút về cái quả máy móc
<CoconutCrab> hem
<Gin> 100k ok accept
<CoconutCrab> 'giúp' nào
<CoconutCrab> làm dịch vụ
<CoconutCrab> 50k, gửi đến địa chỉ kia
<Gin> à thì làm dịch vụ
<Gin> ra gá»­i
<Gin> 50k
<CoconutCrab> okay
<Gin> mất hết 11k tiền phí
 * CoconutCrab rung đùi chờ tiền
<CoconutCrab> 3 ngày nữa không có
<Gin> xót lắm anh ơi
<Gin> :((
<CoconutCrab>  /kb channel này
<Gin> em nói thật đấy
<Gin> mà thôi anh ăn cơm đi
<Gin> ăn cơm xong tiếp tục online
<CoconutCrab> :-w
<Gin> cho em chất vấn tí
<Gin> :))
<_Tux_> =))
 * _Tux_ sắp được đi cafe rầu
 * _Tux_ nhìn chú Gin tội nghiệp vãi
<Gin> :((
<Gin> ảnh không lấy 100k
<Gin> mà ảnh thích lấy 50k
<Gin> :((
<_Tux_> Gin: không lấy thì chuyển cho anh
<_Tux_> :-p
<Gin> tranfer cho anh rồi đến lúc
<Gin> anh Cua ảnh hỏi em thì có mà chết em à
<Gin> :((
<CoconutCrab> .g 125 phùng hưng
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://www.facebook.com/pages/125-Ph%C3%B9ng-H%C6%B0ng-H%C3%A0-N%E1%BB%99i/213923125289176
<iSupyBot`> Title: 125 Phùng Hưng, Hà Nội | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<CoconutCrab> see?
<CoconutCrab> có cả fb này
<CoconutCrab> .g 125 phùng hưng Hà Nội
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://www.facebook.com/pages/125-Ph%C3%B9ng-H%C6%B0ng-H%C3%A0-N%E1%BB%99i/213923125289176
<iSupyBot`> Title: 125 Phùng Hưng, Hà Nội | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<CoconutCrab> .g 125 phùng hưng Hà Nội  -facebook
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://vcpmc.org/vcpmc/849/28/08/2012/tin-buon.aspx
<CoconutCrab> ghét vãi
<CoconutCrab> :3
<Gin> .g Cua Dừa
<iPhenny> Gin: http://afamily.vn/suc-khoe/2011040110184593/7-tac-dung-khong-ngo-cua-nuoc-dua.chn
<iSupyBot`> Title: 7 tác dụng không ngờ của nước dừa | aFamily.vn (at afamily.vn)
<Gin> hợ hợ
<CoconutCrab> .g họ cua tên dừa
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%E1%BB%ABa
<iSupyBot`> Title: Dừa – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<Gin> anh Æ¡i
<Gin> anh có 7 tác dụng
<Gin> mà em không ngờ
 * CoconutCrab vắt gin ra tiền
<Gin> giờ anh muốn lấy 50k
<Gin> rất dễ
<Gin> giúp em 2 cái
<Gin> + với Skype nữa cho đủ 3
<Gin> lấy 50k
<Gin> :))
<vubuntor261> hi
<vubuntor261> mọi người cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor261> lệnh tar trong linux
<vubuntor261> có thể dùng với thư mục trong network đc k nhỉ?
<vubuntor261> mình có setup network ở nhà mình là có 2 máy, máy mình linux và máy th em
<NgoHuy|C> không hiểu ý
<vubuntor261> mình truy cập vào thư mục share của máy th em là smb://192.168.1.3/share
<vubuntor261> mình muốn nén cả thư mục đó và chép lại vào máy mình
<Stanley00> vubuntor261: máy em bạn là window à?
<vubuntor261> mình dùng lệnh tar nhưng địa chỉ nén mình để là smb://... thì nó k làm được
<vubuntor261> correct
<vubuntor261> máy e mình là windows
<Stanley00> không có cách nào đâu bạn à, tar qua mạng thì cũng phải dùng thêm trung gian nc
<vubuntor261> dùng thế nào thế bạn?
<Stanley00> .g tar over network
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-tar-command-through-network-over-ssh-session/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Howto: Use tar Command Through Network Over SSH Session (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<vubuntor261> ồ
<Stanley00> .g tar over network with nc
<vubuntor261> cảm ơn bạn nhiều lắm nha
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.screenage.de/blog/2007/12/30/using-netcat-and-tar-for-network-file-transfer/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Using netcat and tar for network file transfer | Screenage (at www.screenage.de)
<vubuntor378> hj
<NgoHuy|C> }getinfo
<iSupyBot`> NgoHuy|C: "getinfo" : Tên gì? ở đâu? đang học hay đi làm? ngành gì? CÓ CHỊ EM GÁI GÌ HEM? Có hình hem ?
<vubuntor378> các bạn cho hỏi về việc nén file trong ubuntu nha
<NgoHuy|C> =]]
<NgoHuy|C> đây xài chung bot ah anh Tux
<autumnCrab> :-/
<vubuntor378> ví dụ nén 1 file trong ubuntu và giải nén trong xp
<vubuntor378> có nén mạnh không trong ubuntu
<NgoHuy|C> zip
<NgoHuy|C> hoạc rar
<NgoHuy|C> muốn mạnh thì tar
<autumnCrab> mạnh là gì
<vubuntor378> giảm dung lượng nhỏ hết cỡ
<vubuntor378> !
<autumnCrab> okay
<autumnCrab> giảm để làm gì?
<vubuntor378> chuyển qua mạng cho bạn
<vubuntor378> tiết kiệm ở cứng
<vubuntor378> ..
<autumnCrab> okay
<autumnCrab> thế dùng 7zip đi
<vubuntor378> 7zip trong ubuntu
<vubuntor378> khả năng nén của 7zip chưa rõ nhưng mà đang bị chậm máy ghê !
<Stanley00> dĩ nhiên, nén *mạnh* là phải chịu thế thôi, càng *mạnh* thì CPU càng đuối
<Gin> Hello everybody
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-23
<vubuntor446> hi
<vubuntor446> hi
<vubuntor446> co ai không
<vubuntor446> :(
<lmq2401> vubuntor446: :)
<vubuntor415> hepl
<datnv9> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor415> giup minh cai dcom 173eu viettel cho lubuntu 12.04 destop
<vubuntor415> cam on ban
<vubuntor415> minh vua cai xong nen chua go tieng viet dc
<datnv9> .g cài dcom 3g viettel cho ubuntu
<iPhenny> datnv9: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=16352
<iSupyBot`> Title: Cách cài đặt Dcom 3G E173Eu 7.2Mb của Viettel trong Ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<datnv9> .g cài dcom 3g viettel cho ubuntu 12.04
<iPhenny> datnv9: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/dcom-3g-cho-ubuntu-12-04-lts-1875379.html
<vubuntor415> minh dung lubuntu ma
<datnv9> về cơ bản thì ubuntu và lubuntu chỉ khác nhau cái vỏ
<Mandalord> lubuntu thì bạn vào cái nút menu > Preferences > Network Connection
<Mandalord> chọn tab Mobile broadband rồi làm tương tự cái hướng dẫn là được rồi
<Mandalord> à nhầm, không cần làm theo hướng dẫn trên mạng đâu, cứ theo tuần tự từng bước sau khi bấm nút Add là được
<vubuntor415> lam theo huong dan nao ban
<vubuntor415> vn-zoom a
<Mandalord> không cần
<Mandalord> cứ bấm nut Add
<Mandalord> nó sẽ tự hướng dẫn bạn từng bước 1
<vubuntor415> nut add o dau vay, sorry co the la cau hoi ngu nhung minh moi qua ubuntu chua dc nhieu time nen thong cam nhe
<Mandalord> từng bước nhé
<vubuntor415> ok
<Mandalord> bấm vào cái nút menu, góc trái dưới màn hình
<Mandalord> chọn Preferences
<vubuntor415> minh de tieng viet
<vubuntor415> hix
<Mandalord> T_T
<Mandalord> cái thứ 3 từ dưới lên ấy
<vubuntor415> roi
<Mandalord> chọn Network Connection
<vubuntor415> cong cu he thong
<datnv9> mình tiếng việt nó sắp xếp thứ tự trong menu khác tiếng anh nhỉ
<Mandalord> datnv9: tiếng việt khó dùng quá
<vubuntor415> uh
<datnv9> vubuntor415: dịch cái từ Preferences sang tiếng việt xem nó có tên gì
<vubuntor415> tai vi chua dung quen nen moi dung tieng viet
<Mandalord> vubuntor415: công cụ hệ thống thì không phải rồi
<Mandalord> còn gì nữa không
<Mandalord> công cụ hệ thống là System tools mà
<vubuntor415> Preferences la tuy chon
<Mandalord> ừ
<Mandalord> cái đó
<Mandalord> vào cái đó đi
<vubuntor415> roi ban
<vubuntor415> tuy thich thi dung hon
<Mandalord> bây h là tiếng anh hay tiếng việt vậy
<vubuntor415> tieng a di
<Mandalord> tiếng anh là Network connection
<Mandalord> tiếng việt thì đại khái là Kết nối mạng?
<vubuntor415> chuan
<vubuntor415> ko phai chinh
<Mandalord> vào được cái đó chưa
<vubuntor415> roi
<Mandalord> chọn tab Mobile broadband -> Băng rộng di động?
<vubuntor415> ok
<Mandalord> cái thẻ thứ 3 đó
<Mandalord> bấm nút Add
<vubuntor415> ok
<Mandalord> rồi
<Mandalord> bây h cứ làm từng bước, xong bước nào thì bấm Continue
<vubuntor770> ban oi sao nua
<vubuntor770> minh thiet lap dcom roi
<vubuntor770> thu rut mang day ra thi van  ko dc
<vubuntor770> xin loi vi out dot ngot
<Mandalord> không được hả
<Mandalord> vì sao ko dc?
<Mandalord> lúc setup làm như thế nào?
<vubuntor770> dcom van sang
<vubuntor770> nhung ko vao dc
<vubuntor770> vao ket noi mang nhe/
<vubuntor770> sau do thi chon nha mang
<vubuntor770> va lu lai
<vubuntor770> co can chay lenh gii nua ko
<Mandalord> đầu tiên sau khi bấm nút add là chọn thiết bị
<Mandalord> chắc là phải chọn cái usb hay sao đó
<vubuntor770> chon thiet bi thi tat ca ma
<vubuntor770> cho chon thiet bi no ko sang len
<Mandalord> cắm usb vào rồi mà nó ko sáng lên?
<vubuntor770> co sag
<vubuntor770> nhay den xanh
<Mandalord> ko ko, cái chỗ chọn thiết bị cơ
<vubuntor770> uh
<vubuntor770> thiet bi dcom sang ma
<Mandalord> cái đấy ko quan trọng
<Mandalord> mình phải làm cho máy tính nó hiểu được thiết bị
<Mandalord> thử lại đi, rút usb ra
<vubuntor770> ok
<Mandalord> cắm lại, rồi bắm lại vào nút add
<Mandalord> xem có chọn được thiết bị không?
<vubuntor770> tao ket noi den thiet bi
<vubuntor770> thi ko chon dc ban a
<Mandalord> hừm
<Mandalord> thôi thử lại vậy
<vubuntor770> that ma
<Mandalord> chọn việt nam
<Mandalord> hãng nào thế
<vubuntor770> viettel
<vubuntor770> 173eu
<Mandalord> viettel xong đó chọn 3g
<Mandalord> dcom 3g
<vubuntor770> o muc do no ko hien len
<Mandalord> mục nào
<Mandalord> sau khi chọn Viet Nam xong
<vubuntor770> roi
<vubuntor770> minh quen
<vubuntor770> dcom 3g roi
<Mandalord> tiếp đi
<vubuntor770> sau do co thiet llap gi nua ko
<Mandalord> chắc là xong rồi
<vubuntor770> luu li a
<Mandalord> Tiếng anh là Apply
<vubuntor770> save a
<Mandalord> bạn thấy có nút nào ở đấy tương ứng thì ấn
<vubuntor770> mun ket noi dcom thi an vao dau ban
<vubuntor770> gio rut mang day ra la ko dc
<Mandalord> thử đi, để mình xem còn phải làm gì ko
<vubuntor770> co phai chay sudo nautilus ko
<Mandalord> ko
<vubuntor770> rut mang day ra ko co hien tuong gi thi sao
<Mandalord> cứ rút thử dây mạng ra xem có xài dc ko đã
<Mandalord> thì sẽ biết ngay là được hay ko dc
<vubuntor576> khong dc  Mandalord
<vubuntor576> chan thi nhi
<vubuntor576> wifi cung chang vao dc
<vubuntor576> dcom lai ko
<Mandalord> zz
<vubuntor576> binh thuong minh cai u 10.04 thi phai cai ca dcom no moi nhan
<vubuntor576> vi may cau hinh thap nen chuyen qua lubuntu
<Mandalord> mở terminal lên
<vubuntor576> roi ban
<Mandalord> gõ như sau
<Mandalord> sudo gedit ./12d1:14b5
<Mandalord> copy nguyên đoạn sau vào cửa sổ soạn thảo
<vubuntor576> not found
<Mandalord> thế thì sudo gedit
<vubuntor576> cung the
<vubuntor576> not found
<Mandalord> à quên mất
<Mandalord> gõ leafpad
<Mandalord> tại lubuntu ko có phần mềm gedit
<vubuntor576> minh ko hieu nhieu ve code
<Mandalord> cứ gõ thôi: leafpad
<vubuntor576> sau do no ra cua so la no name
<Mandalord> ok
<Mandalord> copy nguyên đoạn sau nhé:
<vubuntor576> ok
<Mandalord> ########################################################
<Mandalord> # Viettel (Huawei) E173Eu-1
<Mandalord> DefaultVendor= 0x12d1
<Mandalord> DefaultProduct=0x14b5
<Mandalord> TargetVendor=  0x12d1
<Mandalord> TargetProduct= 0x14a8
<Mandalord> CheckSuccess=20
<Mandalord> MessageContent="55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000"
<Mandalord> chép vào cái cửa sổ leafpad hồi nãy
<vubuntor576> ca dong cuoi ha
<vubuntor576> sau do thi sao ban
<Mandalord> dòng cuỗi là cái dòng MessageContent ấy
<vubuntor576> ok
<vubuntor576> da cop roi
<Mandalord> save lại dưới tên là 12d1:14b5
<Mandalord> save như notepad bên win ấy
<vubuntor576> ok
<Mandalord> rồi sau đó 3 lệnh như sau:
<Mandalord> sudo gunzip /usr/share/usb_modeswitch/configPack.tar.gz
<Mandalord> sudo tar --append --file=/usr/share/usb_modeswitch/configPack.tar '12d1:14b5'
<Mandalord> sudo gzip /usr/share/usb_modeswitch/configPack.tar
<vubuntor576> go vao trimi a
<Mandalord> terminal
<Mandalord> cứ copy paste thôi mà sao lâu vậy
 * Mandalord away trong 10 phút
<vubuntor576> minh di danh vao chu
<Mandalord> copy dùng Ctrl+Insert, paste dùng Shift+Insert
<Mandalord> copy paste nó mới chuẩn được
<vubuntor576> xong roi ban
<vubuntor576> cung kho nhi
<vubuntor576> co cai chay dc
<vubuntor576> co cai not found
<vubuntor576> minh cai nhu the nay ban ne
<vubuntor576> sudo -i
<vubuntor576> sau do danh llenh
<vubuntor576> apt-get intall nautilus
<vubuntor576> di dau roi ban oi
<vubuntor576> ******************************************************************************
<vubuntor576> cho minh hoi cai wifi
<vubuntor576> sao ko bat dc nhi
<vubuntor965> hi
 * Mandalord trở lại
<vubuntor579> May a oi cho hoi xai ubuntu co can cai them mac cho dep ko ?
<vubuntor459> Làm sao cd vào thư mục trong ổ cứng
<vubuntor459> Làm sao cd vào thư mục trong ổ cứng D
<vubuntor459> Làm sao cd vào thư mục trong ổ phần vùng ổ đĩa D
<_Tux_> vubuntor459: ubuntu làm gì có khái niệm ổ cứng D
<_Tux_> vubuntor459: mà không cần lặp lại câu hỏi tới 3 lần thế đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor459: vô /media
<_Tux_> thấy tên cái HDD nào thì vô
<_Tux_> thư mục trong đó là cái đường dẫn để cd
<_Tux_> ví dụ /media/XXX
<vubuntor459> không phải, vd mình lưu thư mục SOFT trong ổ D! Làm sao để mình cd đc thư mục đó! Giống như thư mục Download, minh cd Download là xong
<datnv9> thì anh Tux nói rõ rồi đấy bạn. Ổ D của bạn nằm trong /media/XXX
<datnv9> cd /media/XXX/SOFT
<vubuntor459> rồi, mình cảm ơn
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<_Tux_> đọc qua cái này
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> có phần hướng dẫn dùng terminal với vài lệnh cơ bản
<vubuntor736> Làm sao để Ubuntu khởi động là tự mount và ổ đĩa vậy mấy bác
<_Tux_> !automount
<ubot2> Tự động Mount các phân vùng http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%E1%BB%B1_%C4%91%E1%BB%99ng_m%E1%BB%9F_ph%C3%A2n_v%C3%B9ng_%28auto_mount%29
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tự động mount – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor736: Nó đấy :D
<vubuntor761> Ngoi ca sang ko cai noi dcom 173eu viettel cho lubuntu 12.04 co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor761> ko ai giup minh a
<vubuntor761> sao ko ai biet a,
<NgoHuy|C> ?
<NgoHuy|C> biết giề
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: cắm vô không hiện tượng gì à
<vubuntor761> cam vao chi co den dcom sang
<vubuntor761> ngoai ra ko co hien tuong gi
<_Tux_> okie
<vubuntor761> hoi sang co ong marlado gi ay
<vubuntor761> huong dan ma van ko duoc
<_Tux_> .g dcom 173eu viettel ubuntu-vn.org
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE2sSVyqoVI
<iSupyBot`> Title: Usb 3G viettel Model 173EU-1 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<_Tux_> :-p
<vubuntor761> gi the
<vubuntor761> lam tro gi the
<vubuntor761> qung cao dcom a
<vubuntor761> ong mua dcom ko
<_Tux_> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=8554
<vubuntor761> toi ban cho
<iSupyBot`> Title: Hướng dẫn dùng USB 3G tất cả vào đây! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: nhầm mà
<_Tux_> vì con bot nó search
<_Tux_> không phải người
<_Tux_> cũng may mình xài con M195FS
<_Tux_> chạy ngon lành =]]
<_Tux_> cu trúc nó patch thì phải
<vubuntor761> lam theo huong dan ma van ko an thua
<vubuntor761> lubuntu@lubuntu-AOA110:~$ lspic No command 'lspic' found, did you mean:  Command 'aspic' from package 'aspic' (universe)  Command 'lspci' from package 'pciutils' (main)  Command 'lsdic' from package 'canna-utils' (universe) lspic: command not found lubuntu@lubuntu-AOA110:~$ ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:68:9c:fd:56             inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           i
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: gõ sai lệnh bạn ơi
<_Tux_> lspci
<_Tux_> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=16352
<iSupyBot`> Title: Cách cài đặt Dcom 3G E173Eu 7.2Mb của Viettel trong Ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor761> day
<_Tux_> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=139947
<iSupyBot`> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: Thảo luận sử dụng 3G trên Ubuntu, Linux OS (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor761> minh go lenh
<_Tux_> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=162952
<iSupyBot`> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: Tất cả những gì bạn cần để dùng được USB 3G E173Eu-1 (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: đọc qua mấy bài kia đã
<_Tux_> từ từ rồi hỏi
<vubuntor761> minh hoi tu sang
<vubuntor761> cung lam huong dan tu sang ma
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: okie
<_Tux_> vậy không được chỗ nào
<vubuntor761> minh da thiet lap mang day du
<vubuntor761> ma cuoi cung no cung ko len cho
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: okie. Vậy bạn làm những gì rồi
<vubuntor761> thiet lap network
<vubuntor761> minh ko gioi tieng anh
<vubuntor761> nen ko noi ro dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: thế bạn làm theo những hướng dẫn nào rồi, mấy cái hướng dẫn kia TV hết mà
<vubuntor761> minh dang lam theo huong dan http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=162952
<iSupyBot`> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: Tất cả những gì bạn cần để dùng được USB 3G E173Eu-1 (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<NgoHuy|C> giờ lại nhé
<NgoHuy|C> bạn mô tả lại triệu chứng cho mình nghe xem nào
<vubuntor761> ok
<NgoHuy|C> căm usb 3G
<NgoHuy|C> rồi sao nữa
<NgoHuy|C> :-)
<vubuntor761> roi ko co hien tuong gi, den dcom sang ma thoi
<vubuntor761> minh dung lubuntu 12.04 nhe
<vubuntor761> may cau hinh yeu
<vubuntor761> da thiet lap trong network
<NgoHuy|C> bỏ hết đi
<vubuntor761> bo het di
<vubuntor761> la sao
<NgoHuy|C> vào cái edit connection xóa cái profile 3G cũ đi
<NgoHuy|C> rồi chờ máy nhận
<NgoHuy|C> vào cái menu network
<NgoHuy|C> chọn mobiebroadband
<NgoHuy|C> làm tiếp theo hướng dẫn
<vubuntor761> ok
<vubuntor761> da xoa bo
<vubuntor761> dcom van chua thay nhan
<NgoHuy|C> từ từ
<NgoHuy|C> rút ra cắm lại xem
<NgoHuy|C> chờ khoảng vài phút
<NgoHuy|C> có cái mobie broadband Vittel gì đó
<NgoHuy|C> hãy nhấn chọn nó
<vubuntor761> da bao la ko nhan dc cai do ma lai
<vubuntor761> nhan dc cai do thi xong roi
<vubuntor761> den dcom van sang
<vubuntor761> may ko hien tuong gi ca
<vubuntor761> co bac nao dung teamwi dc ko
<vubuntor761> show vao may minh lam ho cai
<vubuntor761> nan qua
<vubuntor761> ko le lai cai ban 11
<NgoHuy|C> =.="
<NgoHuy|C> không hiểu tiếng Việt hả
<NgoHuy|C> click vào cái network
<NgoHuy|C> coi có cái mobie broadband chưa
<vubuntor761> chua?
<NgoHuy|C> vào network connetion
<NgoHuy|C> mục mobie broadband
<NgoHuy|C> coi xem sao
<NgoHuy|C> config cái khỉ gì
<NgoHuy|C> nó auto mà
<vubuntor761> ko co ma
<NgoHuy|C> rồi kiểm tra coi usb 3G đó
<NgoHuy|C> có sim siếc gì chưa
<vubuntor761> troi
<vubuntor761> 2 dcom
<NgoHuy|C> cắm lại vào ổ khác coi
<vubuntor761> 2 sim giao duc mien phi
<NgoHuy|C> rồi xong
<NgoHuy|C> sim VT luôn ah
<vubuntor761> uh
<NgoHuy|C> rồi pm riêng đi
<vubuntor761> sdt ban la bao nhieu
<NgoHuy|C> cho id và pass tôi teamviewer qua cho
<NgoHuy|C> pm riêng IRC
<vubuntor761> cai teamv
<vubuntor761> the nao nhi
<vubuntor761> moi dug thoi
<vubuntor761> hoi ngu
<NgoHuy|C> apt-get install teamviewer
<vubuntor761> co phai down ve ko
<vubuntor761> ban cho minh sdt
<NgoHuy|C> có
<vubuntor761> goi cho nhanh
<NgoHuy|C> không
<vubuntor761> the vao trang teamv tai ve a
<NgoHuy|C> uh
<NgoHuy|C> -,-
<NgoHuy|C> .g teamviewer ubuntu
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|C: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/dyngate.aspx
<iSupyBot`> Title: TeamViewer Download (at www.teamviewer.com)
<vubuntor761> sao nhieu ban the
<vubuntor761> cha biet down cai gi
<vubuntor761> doi chut ha
<vubuntor761> 5g
<vubuntor761> cai the nao vay Huy oi
<NgoHuy|C> dpkg -i file.deb
<vubuntor761> teamviewer_linux_suse32.rpm
<vubuntor761> minh down ve cai nay ma
<vubuntor761> co file deb nao dau
<NgoHuy|C> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<iSupyBot`> Title: Free TeamViewer Download for Linux (at www.teamviewer.com)
<NgoHuy|C> bot ngu rồi
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<__YAC__> 761: cái bản Ubuntu, Debian ý
<__YAC__> có chữ deb to tướng :|
<vubuntor761> All-In-One: TeamViewer full version This recommended download can establish connections as well as wait for incoming connections - one convenient solution for everything. Installation Notes   RedHat, CentOS, Fedora Download rpm v7.0.9360  	Red Hat 5, CentOS 5  	 	  Download rpm v7.0.9360  	Red Hat 6, CentOS 6, Fedora  	 	   SUSE Linux Enterprise, openSUSE Download rpm v7.0.9360  	SLED, openSuse | 32
<vubuntor761> deb o dau
<vubuntor761> a
<vubuntor761> tai ban danh cho ubuntu
<vubuntor761> c ngay chu nhat hy sinh cho linux
<vubuntor761> vui buon lan lon
<vubuntor761> nhung ma file deb lubuntu co cai duoc ko ?\
<NgoHuy|C> túm cái váy
<NgoHuy|C> là bạn xài ubuntu, Lubuntu hay cadi gì
<NgoHuy|C> :|
<vubuntor761> lubuntu
<vubuntor761> minh dang cai day
<vubuntor761> minh dang dung may acer asp one 110 nen hoi cham
<NgoHuy|C> vậy sao nawxy bảo Ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor761> co ai bao la u 12.04 dau
<vubuntor761> bn doc lai di
<vubuntor761> ID ne ban
<vubuntor761> 963 968 163
<vubuntor761> pass
<vubuntor761> 5237
<NgoHuy|C> tắt bà nó cái mạng không dây còn gì
<NgoHuy|C> :|
<NgoHuy|C> cắm 3G chưa bạn
<NgoHuy|C> bật giùm cái terminal
<NgoHuy|C> +_+
<vubuntor761> 123456
<NgoHuy|C> bật cái hardware lên hộ mình cái
<NgoHuy|C> tắt rồi
<NgoHuy|C> :|
<NgoHuy|C> bật cái wlan0 lên hộ mình cái
<vubuntor761> van dang dung ma
<vubuntor761> co tat dau
<NgoHuy|C> :|
<NgoHuy|C> nhìn lại đi
<NgoHuy|C> nó tắt rồi
<NgoHuy|C> bạn đang dùng dây phải không
<NgoHuy|C> ?
<vubuntor761> wifi co vao dc dau\
<vubuntor761> minh dung mang day
<NgoHuy|C> cắm 3G vào đi bạn
<vubuntor761> 3G cam roi
<vubuntor761> no ko hien len dau
<NgoHuy|C> bật hộ mình cái terminal
<NgoHuy|C> :|
<vubuntor761> co dc ko ban
<vubuntor761> sua luon minh wifi voi
<NgoHuy|C> cái đó do bạn thôi
<NgoHuy|C> fn+funtionkey đi
<NgoHuy|C> nó tắt cứng mà
<NgoHuy|C> :|
<vubuntor761> ko hieu
<vubuntor761> minh thu ma ko dc
<vubuntor761> sao chay gi ma nhieu the ban
<NgoHuy|C> update
<NgoHuy|C> bạn chưa update chưa có gì  cả
<NgoHuy|C> đến cái locale bạn cũng không chọn
<NgoHuy|C> cho nó mặc định
<NgoHuy|C> giờ ngồi chờ đi
<NgoHuy|C> :P
<NgoHuy|C> thua
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<NgoHuy|C> bạn tìm hiểu về usb_modswitch với modemanager nhé
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<vubuntor761> ban ko tim hieu duoc
<vubuntor761> thi toi so lam dc
<vubuntor761> toi nen cai ban lubutu nao khac day
<vubuntor761> de co the  nhan dcom
<NgoHuy|C> thế này
<NgoHuy|C> thật ra lúc nãy kieermt ra
<vubuntor761> la sao
<NgoHuy|C> bạn cần tìm hiểu về
<NgoHuy|C> usbserial
<NgoHuy|C> modemmanager
<NgoHuy|C> usb_modswitch
<NgoHuy|C> do trên Lubuntu tên gói khác
<NgoHuy|C> nên tôi không tìm ra
<NgoHuy|C> bạn tìm ra các tên gói đó rồi cài vào là ok
<vubuntor761> thoi de mai minh cai ubuntu 10.04
<NgoHuy|C> cái usb đó ahngf hangwei
<NgoHuy|C> :P
<vubuntor761> ban giai quyet cho minh cai wifi
<NgoHuy|C> tùy bạn
<NgoHuy|C> nói nhiêu banjc ũng chả hiểu
<NgoHuy|C> :P
<NgoHuy|C> cái đó
<NgoHuy|C> do bạn
<vubuntor761> tai sao ko vao dc wifi thoi
<NgoHuy|C> bạn tắt abwngf functionkey mà
<vubuntor761> danh mk vao load xong roi
<NgoHuy|C> :|
<vubuntor761> ko vao dc
<vubuntor761> bat cai do o dau vay
<NgoHuy|C> máy bạn hỏi tôi
<vubuntor761> ban voi ve a
<NgoHuy|C> :|
<NgoHuy|C> tự mò đi
<NgoHuy|C> cái máy mình không hiểu nó sao xài
<vubuntor761> ve co ban la google it qua
<vubuntor761> kien thuc lai co hana
<vubuntor761> mo mai bma co duoc dau
<NgoHuy|C> có bật được hardware đếch đâu mà vào mạng
<NgoHuy|C> :|
<vubuntor761> neu cai 10.04 thi toi cai dc dcom
<NgoHuy|C> bạn không thấy rfkill nó báo hardblock yes ah
<vubuntor761> bi loi cai wifi thoi
<NgoHuy|C> cái đó tùy lắm
<vubuntor761> may bi loi ha
<NgoHuy|C> chắc do wifi có nút bật tắt bằng tay rồi
<NgoHuy|C> không do function nữa
<vubuntor761> modem co not bat tat wifi
<vubuntor761> con latop thi ko co
<vubuntor761> auto
<vubuntor761> tai dung ban nay thay nhanh cho em acer nay thoi
<vubuntor761> thoi du sao cung cam on ban nhieu
<vubuntor761> neu o ha noi thi anh em thinh thoang giao luu
<NgoHuy|C> không mình ở SG
<NgoHuy|C> :))
<NgoHuy|C> bạn gặp xong thì đừng hối tiếc
<vubuntor761> ok
<vubuntor761> minh cai duoc roi
<vubuntor761> sudo -i
<NgoHuy|C> cài cái gì
<NgoHuy|C> ?
<vubuntor761> that
<vubuntor761> ban vao team
<vubuntor761> xem
<NgoHuy|C> cài cái gì mới được chứ
<NgoHuy|C> +_+
<vubuntor761> co le do ban mo cac buoc kia ra
<vubuntor761> minh chi go lenh
<vubuntor761> sudo -i
<vubuntor761> sau do thi nautilus
<vubuntor761> roi chay install trong phan minh copy tu dcom
<NgoHuy|C> -i [command]
<NgoHuy|C>                  The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell speci‐
<NgoHuy|C>                  fied by the password database entry of the target user as a
<NgoHuy|C>                  login shell.  This means that login-specific resource files
<NgoHuy|C>                  such as .profile or .login will be read by the shell.  If a
<NgoHuy|C>                  command is specified, it is passed to the shell for execution
<NgoHuy|C>                  via the shell's -c option.  If no command is specified, an
<NgoHuy|C>                  interactive shell is executed.  sudo attempts to change to
<NgoHuy|C>                  that user's home directory before running the shell.  The
<NgoHuy|C>                  security policy shall initialize the environment to a minimal
<NgoHuy|C>                  set of variables, similar to what is present when a user logs
<NgoHuy|C>                  in.  The Command Environment section in the sudoers(5) manual
<NgoHuy|C>                  documents how the -i option affects the environment in which
<NgoHuy|C>                  a command is run when the sudoers policy is in use.
<NgoHuy|C> bạn dùng root
<NgoHuy|C> còn mình đến bước kia thì not exist mà
<NgoHuy|C> làm gì có cái thư mục kia cho bạn cài
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<NgoHuy|C> rồi
<NgoHuy|C> ngon rồi
<NgoHuy|C> vào mạng bằng 3G được chưa
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<vubuntor761> chua ket noi
<vubuntor761> nhung co song la ok
<vubuntor761> toi cung ko hieu vi sao
<vubuntor761> binh thuong o ubuntu
<vubuntor761> toi cung chi cai co the
<NgoHuy|C> nó có nhận ra usb đâu
<NgoHuy|C> nhận ra nhưng không có cái file /dev/usbtty
<vubuntor761> the moi hay chu
<NgoHuy|C> ờ
<vubuntor761> ban cu vao ma xem
<NgoHuy|C> :))
<NgoHuy|C> bạn ngon rồi
<vubuntor761> toi a
<NgoHuy|C> nãy nghe lời anh Tux sớm thì đâu có mất thời gian vậy
<NgoHuy|C> :]]
<vubuntor761> sao co
<vubuntor761> anh Tux nao
<vubuntor761> thanks
<NgoHuy|C> anh _Tux_
<NgoHuy|C> có người cảm ơn anh này
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<vubuntor761> ban giup minh vu wifi dc ko
<NgoHuy|C> nói rồi
<NgoHuy|C> tìm đi
<vubuntor761> ko tim dc
<NgoHuy|C> coi có cái nút bât tắt không
<vubuntor761> ga lam
<NgoHuy|C> hoặc phím Fn+wifi
<vubuntor761> may acer ko co nuot bat tat ma
<NgoHuy|C> bạn tắt nó mà
<NgoHuy|C> không phải do phần mềm
<vubuntor761> thuong thi no auto
<vubuntor761> tren may k co bieu tuong wifi dau
<NgoHuy|C> vậy có nút chắc luôn
<NgoHuy|C> tìm đi
<NgoHuy|C> nút ấy bé lắm
<NgoHuy|C> :)
<vubuntor761> co ai dung vao cai may nay dau ma
<NgoHuy|C> tìm đi
<Stanley00> vubuntor761: bạn chạy "rfkill list" rồi đưa output lên đây thử nào
<NgoHuy|C> do phần cứng
<NgoHuy|C> khồn phải phần mềm
<NgoHuy|C> em chạ rồi
<vubuntor761> ok
<NgoHuy|C> hardblock yes
<NgoHuy|C> soft no
<vubuntor761> day
<vubuntor761> xem qua nhe
<vubuntor761> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes lubuntu@lubuntu-AOA110:~$
<Stanley00> NgoHuy|C: uhm, hiểu luôn,
<Stanley00> vubuntor761: vậy thử tìm cái nút như NgoHuy|C nói đi bạn :D
<vubuntor761> may acer asp one zg5
<vubuntor761> tim mai ma ko thay cai not nho nao
<NgoHuy|C> hồi đó tôi tìm 2 ngày mới ra cái nút đó trên máy thằng bạn
<NgoHuy|C> =]]
<vubuntor761> vay ban co nho no nam o dau ko
<vubuntor761> hazz
<Stanley00> nhìn ngay mặt trước xem, gần chỗ cái nút gạt mở máy á
<vubuntor761> co cai not gat day
<vubuntor761> nhung co phai wifi dau
<NgoHuy|C> rồi
<Stanley00> thế nó là cái gì?
<NgoHuy|C> giống thằng kia
<NgoHuy|C> bật lên cái có wifi
<NgoHuy|C> =]]
<NgoHuy|C> lại la lên
<NgoHuy|C> ủa sao tao không nhớ
<NgoHuy|C> =]]
<vubuntor761> cha biet
<vubuntor761> cai gi nua
<vubuntor761> no ko co tac dung
<vubuntor761> an vao no lai day ve cho cu
<Stanley00> sn NgoHuy|C đỡ tiếp đi, /me xài ASUS ;))
<vubuntor761> kho
<vubuntor761> cai nay la cua my wife
<NgoHuy|C> mang lên tiệm đi
<NgoHuy|C> chưa thấy máy bao giờ sao biết
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<vubuntor761> oh
<NgoHuy|C> thường thì bên trái
<NgoHuy|C> gần cái usb ấy
<NgoHuy|C> bên phải chứ
<NgoHuy|C> nhầm
<vubuntor761> co le la hong wifi
<vubuntor761> nen moi the
<vubuntor761> binh thuong mo may wifi auto luon
<NgoHuy|C> ờ
<NgoHuy|C> tháy hardware tèo thôi
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<NgoHuy|C> coi bios coi có disable không
<NgoHuy|C> :D
<vubuntor761> a
<vubuntor761> do dang dung bi sap nguon
<vubuntor761> sau do bat len thi wifi cung ko vao duoc
<vubuntor761> no tu seach pass hoai
<vubuntor761> thoi chuc cac ban 1 ngay cuoi tuan vui ve
<vubuntor761> thanks BAN NHIEU
<vubuntor464> cac bac cho em hoi
<vubuntor464> may em cai song song ubuntu vs win 7
<vubuntor464> em ms ghost lai win 7
<vubuntor464> nhung luc boot vao win 7 thi no bao la
<vubuntor464> error: no such as device 423423dasda22q22
<vubuntor464> press any key to continue
<vubuntor464> em da re-install Grub2 ma chua duoc
<Stanley00> win 7 báo thế á?
<vubuntor464> bac nao biet chi em vs
<vubuntor464> vang luc em boot vao win 7 thi no bao the bac a
<vubuntor464> xong thi van vao duoc ma no cu bi thong bao ay
<vubuntor464> :((
<Stanley00> lỗi này thuộc bên window rồi bạn à. Ubuntu không liên quan đâu.
<vubuntor464> the a
<vubuntor464> the co cach nao khac phuc khong bac
<vubuntor464> em ms ghost lai ma
<vubuntor464> hay la phai cai lai a
<vubuntor464> :((
<Stanley00> ở đây không support window bạn à.
<vubuntor464> ^^
<vubuntor464> buon nhi
<vubuntor464> neu bac bit thi cu chi em phat
<vubuntor464> k lai mat buoi toi
<vubuntor464> :((
<vubuntor464> plz
<Stanley00> mình cũng chẳng biết đâu.
<vubuntor464> ^^
<vubuntor464> tks
<Gin_> Everybody help me???
<vubuntor432> a no co' ai ko
<vubuntor432> alo
<vubuntor432> Can ai help me??
<Gin_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor785> cac bac co the huong dan em bat hieu ung trong unbntu duoc khong?
<vubuntor785> khong co ai ho tro het zi?
<VHNgoc> vubuntor698: wat?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-16
<lewtds> ở đây toàn chuyên gia admin, cho em hỏi có cách nào để deploy nhanh tầm chục cái máy Ubuntu/Debian trong phòng lab k? :-?
<Cua> no clue
<Cua> 3:
<lewtds> hmm, có vẻ là dùng clonezilla cũng giống cài win bằng ghost :3
<lewtds> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5938/how-can-i-do-mass-installs-on-multiple-computers
<lewtds> nhưng vẫn phải fix bootloader bằng tay :<
<lewtds> http://fai-project.org/features/
<lewtds> vừa tìm ra thằng này :3
 * Cua nhà nghèo có mỗi 1 máy 3:
<Cua> không bao giờ phải deploy cả
<Cua> :3
<vubuntor818> hello
<vubuntor818> có ai k? mình có vấn đề cần được giúp đỡ
<vubuntor818> ???
<Cua> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor818> mình dùng câu lệnh #ssh -l root@192.168.13.128-p 192.168.13.129 với 192.168.13.129 là máy điều khiển, mà không được, lỗi ở chỗ nào thế
<vubuntor818> mình dùng câu lệnh #ssh -l root@192.168.13.128-p 2022 192.168.13.129 với 192.168.13.129 là máy điều khiển, mà không được, lỗi ở chỗ nào thế
<vubuntor818> ở đây mình tạo đường hầm giữa 2 linux
<DerpCrab> cái '-p' nó dính với số trước kia
<vubuntor818> à
<vubuntor818> ghi thiếu dấu cách
<vubuntor818> nó thông báo lỗi
<vubuntor818> nó từ chối kết nối
<vubuntor818> sửa như thế nào hả mn
<DerpCrab> tất nhiên
<DerpCrab> bình thường có ssh thẳng vào root được đâu nhỉ
<DerpCrab> xem tường lửa mở chưa
<DerpCrab> đúng địa chỉ ip không
<DerpCrab> v.v..
<vubuntor818> tớ tắt tường lửa rồi
<vubuntor818> ip đều 2 máy deudf dúng
<DerpCrab> thế ssh dùng user khác xem
<DerpCrab> maf p là port cơ mà
<DerpCrab> :-\
<DerpCrab> -p là port
<DerpCrab> có phải ip đau
<DerpCrab> -l là login name
<DerpCrab> bạn muốn ssh vào điều khiển?
<vubuntor818> tớ muốn tạo 1 đường hầm giữa 2 máy centos và điều khiển
<DerpCrab> tunnel?
<vubuntor818> oh
<DerpCrab> thế sai cú pháp rồi
<DerpCrab> tun dùng -w cơ mà
<vubuntor818> cứ pháp như thế nào bạn
<DerpCrab> mình mà muốn biết chính xác thì cũng phải giở tài liệu ra
<DerpCrab> bạn có thể tìm trong 'man ssh' hoặc google thôi
<vubuntor818> hic
<vubuntor818> thấy trên google k thấy câu lệnh nào sử dụng -w cả
<vubuntor818> toàn theo kiểu -L, -p
<vubuntor818> moi người giúp mình vs
<vubuntor818> chiều phải nộp báo cáo rồi
<DerpCrab> -L là port forwarding
<DerpCrab> làm gì có -p
<vubuntor818> forwarding là -f chứ
<vubuntor818> ssh -f user@personal-server.com -L 2000:personal-server.com:25 -N
<vubuntor818> ?
<vubuntor818> có ai giúp mình cậu lệnh tạo tunnel giữa 2 linux với không? mò mãi k ra
<vubuntor818> hic
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor818> các bác cho em hỏi mình muốn kiểm tra xem số cổng hiện tại mình đang thực hiện phiên kết nối thì bằng câu lệnh nào
<C4NoC> netstat
<vubuntor137> Chào mọi người
<afterlastangel> :D
<vubuntor818> anh C4noC giúp mình cậu lệnh tạo đường hầm giữa 2 linux được k
<vubuntor818> mình mò mãi chả ra
<C4NoC> ssh
<vubuntor818> ssh -L 9001:192.168.13.129:80 192.168.13.128 dung k
<vubuntor818> vs 13.129 là client
<vubuntor818> 13.128 là sv
<C4NoC> google ssh tunnel
<vubuntor732> Các bạn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor732> mình dùng acer aspire 3830 cài xong ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor732> nhưng không thể bắt được wifi
<vubuntor732> hệ thống báo broadcom sta không kích hoạt được
<vubuntor966> em muốn copy một key từ linux này sang paste vào linux # ( em chạy máy ảo) thì làm như thế nào nhỉ
<C4NoC> ssh
<vubuntor966> ?
<yiyeon> google search ssh
<vubuntor966> vãi
<vubuntor966> toàn google serch
<vubuntor966> tìm k ra em mới lên hỏi chứ
<yiyeon> chưa search đã kêu
<yiyeon> chắc thấy toàn tiếng anh nên nản chứ gì
<vubuntor966> k hiểu các bác tư vấn đéo j toàn google serch, thế tư vấn làm đéo j
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ai chưng bảng tư vấn ở đây?
<yiyeon> chúng tôi chỉ đường dẫn lối cho bạn như thế mà còn chửi
<C4NoC> có trả "đéo" gì ko mà chửi ?
<yiyeon> vậy thì về dùng windows thoai
<n0bawk> copy và paste :))
<C4NoC> haiz
<C4NoC> đến nản với bọn sv
<C4NoC> n0bawk: đi cho bọn nó fail hết đi
<n0bawk> coh fail hết để bị đuỏoi việc hả
<n0bawk> ngu gì :P
 * yiyeon nghĩ do mấy ông thầy k định hướng đúng đắn nên chúng nó lười như vầy
<C4NoC> n0bawk: có dzụ đó hả?
<C4NoC> yiyeon: chả phải do thầy, bọn nó lười sẵn
<yiyeon> C4NoC: sướng quá nên lười :)) quen ăn sẵn roài
<vubuntor028> co ai ko
<yiyeon_> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor028> tốt quá :d
<vubuntor028> mình xài Mac :D nhưng đang có vấn đề về python + eclipse
<vubuntor028> có ai giúp về hai cái nyayf đc ko nhỉ
<yiyeon> ???
<yiyeon> vấn đề dư lào ta
<vubuntor028> http://i.upanh.com/vavzzt
<vubuntor028> đã cài Pydev cho eclipse và config nghiêm chỉnh
<vubuntor028> nhưng nó vẫn bị Django not found
<vubuntor028> :(
<yiyeon> thá»­ pip install django xem sao
<vubuntor028> :-? ok
<vubuntor028> mình cài Django = sudo python setup.py install
<vubuntor028> để remove rồi thử lại
<vubuntor028> hic vẫn như cũ, không đc
<yiyeon> thử google lỗi đó xem sao
<n0bawk> owf van~ loi~ cu~
<vubuntor636> cho mình hỏi là dùng ddrescue để tạo file image của hdd thì file image đó có thể dùng để chép lên 1 ổ cứng khác hay ko?
<Cua> không rõ, nhưng chắc là được
<vubuntor636> ổ cứng mới, chỉ cần dung lượng lớn hơn cái cũ là dc phải ko :D
<yiyeon> uhm
<yiyeon> có thể = hoặc lớn hơn
<vubuntor636> ổ cứng cũ đang bị lỗi reallocated sector count thì vẫn tạo image bình thường phải ko?
<Cua> ừm
<Cua> cái đó không hẳn là lỗi mà là thông số về mức độ hư hỏng
<vubuntor029> Có ai ở trên này không ?
<vubuntor029> Cho em hỏi cái ny cái?
<vubuntor029> bác Cua ơi.
<vubuntor029> Kid Æ¡i!
<vubuntor029> Giúp em phá pass ubuntu đi
<vubuntor795> mọi người ơi ! mình đang muốn cài đặt ubuntu song song với win 8 nhưng lại bị lỗi trong khi cài đặt ! mình cài phiên bản 13.04 .sau khi thêm phân vùng swap xong thì cái phần đĩa trống lại biến thành unsable và ko làm gì đc kể cả format! giờ m phải làm ntn mong m,n giúp với
<Cua> bạn phân ra bao phân vùng rồi?
<vubuntor795> hiện tại là 4 phân vùng bạn ạ !
<Cua> 4 phân vùng primary hết?
<vubuntor795> chỉ có 2 phân vùng là primary thôi
<vubuntor795> ổ c của win và 1 ổ 30gb trống
<vubuntor795> ổ kia là 50gb mình chia ra làm 1 ổ 30gb trống và 1 ổ 20gb để cài ubuntu
<Cua> ủa đây là cái bạn ổ 80 Gb đó hả
<Cua> :-\
<vubuntor795> ko
<vubuntor795> ổ mình 500gb mà
<vubuntor795> 2 ổ primary thôi
<Cua> huh
<Cua> thế xóa hết đi tạo lại xem
<vubuntor795> mình làm rồi del cái phân vùng đó đi xong cài lại nhưng vẫn bị ! mình cài bằng usb
<Cua> 2 cái cục 30 Gb với 20 Gb nằm trong 1 phân vùng extended?
<vubuntor795> extended là như nào hả bạn
<vubuntor795> ?
<Cua> ooookay
<Cua> cho mình xin cái screenshot của gparted vậy
<vubuntor795> post ảnh lên đây kiểu gì bạn
<vubuntor795> ko thì teamview cho nhanh
<Cua> lên imgur.com post
<vubuntor795> http://i.imgur.com/ely9NHe.png
<vubuntor795> đây bạn ạ
<Cua> okay
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> cái cục 20 Gb ở giữa không format được?
<vubuntor795> sao ha ban ?
<vubuntor795> the gio chuyen sang cai cuc 30gb kia dc khong ?
<Cua> chuyển sang là sao?
<vubuntor795> dùng cái cục 30gb kia để cài í bạn
<vubuntor795> cái cục 20 gb thì format bình thường
<vubuntor795> trên win
<Cua> được
<Cua> thoải mái
<vubuntor795> nhưng nó lại bị cái lỗi kia thì sao ?
<Cua> tốt hơn hết bạn nên phân vùng lại
<vubuntor795> phải xóa toàn bộ ổ cứng á ?
<Cua> cũng không hẳn
<Cua> bạn xóa cái cục 20 với 30 ở ngoài
<vubuntor795> tức là sao
<Cua> gom thành 1 cục 50 Gb cho ubuntu, được chứ?
<vubuntor795> 50gb cho một cục ubuntu thì hơi quá
<vubuntor795> để mình thử gộp lai 50gb rồi thử xem
<vubuntor795> có gì pm bạn vẫn vào đây phải không ?
<Cua> chắc dzạy
<vubuntor795> oke
<vubuntor795> de minh tu
<vubuntor804> @ban @Cua minh lam dc roi nhung gio ko boot vao dc ubuntu! chọn vào nhưng nó hiện mỗi dấu nháy !
<vubuntor804> màn hình đen
<Cua> bạn cài kiểu gì?
<Cua> nó hiện ra từ đâu?
<vubuntor804> đợi mình tí m up ảnh
<vubuntor804> http://i.imgur.com/uVcHM7r.png
<vubuntor804> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-12-04-mot-cach-an-toan-ma-windows-khong-bi-mat-quyen-boot-2480945.html
<vubuntor804> mình cài ntn này
<Cua> cái này là windows mà
<Cua> vn-zoom huh
<vubuntor804> ukm
<vubuntor804> ko boot vào đc ubuntu
<Cua> mình chưa dùng cái easybcd kia bao giờ
<Cua> để thử cái grub(legacy) thành grub 2 xem?
<vubuntor804> cái đấy là nó tự động dò ổ cài
<vubuntor804> để reboot lại xem
<Cua> ubuntu 12.04 là grub 2 hay grub1 ấy nhỉ
<Cua> cứ chỉnh qua grub 2 xem xem
<yiyeon> ubuntu h dung grub2 roai`
<vubuntor989> @cua : rat tiec ko dc
<vubuntor989> thôi mình bó tay rồi
<Cua> thế chịu
<Cua> chưa rõ cái BCD đó nó ra sao bao giờ
<Cua> chỉnh với grub2 rồi?
<vubuntor989> ukm
<vubuntor989> chỉnh rồi
<vubuntor989> nó ra một đống chữ
<vubuntor989> xong không làm gì
<Cua> okay
<Cua> thế thì chịu
<vubuntor989> cái đấy chỉ là nó tự động nhận ổ của mình mà
<vubuntor989> hazaiii
<vubuntor989> có ghost ubuntu trên win ko bạn ?
<Cua> chịu
<vubuntor392> tự dưng bị out
<vubuntor392> thôi thế bó tay vậy
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-17
<vubuntor242> Chào bạn
<Stanley00> !hi
<vubuntor242> Cho mình hỏi cách tìm kiếm tài liệu trên trang web của mình như thế nào vậy
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<Stanley00> Tài liệu gì vậy bạn?
<vubuntor242> các tài liệu học về ubuntu 13.04
<vubuntor242> Mình chưa tham gia diễn đàn
<Stanley00> bạn đọc tiếng anh ổn không? nếu ổn thì đọc thẳng phần help có sẵn trong ubuntu đấy
<vubuntor242> mình đọc tương đối thôi, không ok lắm
<vubuntor242> định tìm tài liệu tiếng việt
<Stanley00> vậy chắc cũng nên đọc qua thử, trong đó cũng dễ hiểu lắm
<vubuntor242> ah, mà phần mềm nào hỗ trợ download trên ubuntu  ok nhất vậy bạn
<Stanley00> trang help.ubuntu.com cũng ổn, còn trên forum, bạn có thể đọc qua http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_Ubuntu-VN nhưng trang này có vẻ cũ rồi
<vubuntor242> sao thấy toàn tieengs pahps không vậy
<vubuntor242> Toàn tiếng Pháp klhoong bạn ạ
<Stanley00> trang nào vậy bạn?
<vubuntor242> bạn vừa đưa link cho mình ấy
<Stanley00> xem bình thường mà.
<vubuntor242> Mình mở ra thấy toàn tiếng Pháp không hà
<VHNgoc> cái đó bị spam
<VHNgoc> mà cũng cũ rồi
<VHNgoc> xem bản tiếng anh ấy
<Stanley00> èo, vãi mấy chú spammer này, chán nhở :(
<vubuntor242> ah, mà mình xài laptop acer core i3
<vubuntor242> thế hệ 3
<vubuntor242> caì ubuntu 13.4
<vubuntor242> không điều khiển được độ sáng màn hình
<vubuntor242> là sao vậy bạn
<Stanley00> lỗi này hay gặp lắm, google "ubuntu 13.04 brigthness" là được rồi, vì mỗi máy khác nhau có cách fix khác nhau nên bạn chịu khó thử nha
<vubuntor242> mình xài acer e1-571
<vubuntor242> Mình là Newbie bạn chỉ cho mình 1 cách nhé
<Stanley00> vubuntor242: thường nhất là thêm "acpi_backlight=vendor" vào /etc/default/grub
<Stanley00> hd trên này chỉ được thế thôi, muốn chi tiết bạn google dùm mình nha, có từ khóa luôn rồi đấy thôi :(
<vubuntor242> thanks bạn rất nhiều
<vubuntor724> @khanhpt: bác set cho em sang member tren launchpad ubuntu với, em join từ lâu rồi mà chưa thấy ai set cho cả.
<vubuntor724> tai khoản em trên đó là dalmate
<vubuntor356> Em đang dùng Ubuntu và em muốn cài đặt unikey mà không biết làm như thế nào các anh có thể giúp em được không ak?
<vubuntor356> cho em hỏi là em muốn remote tới windows thì em phải làm j ak
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2`> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<Stanley00> còn remote thì ubuntu có sẵn trình remote rồi, tên remote desktop luôn, hỗ trợ cả RDP
<vubuntor356> tks anh :D
<vubuntor197> hj
<vubuntor197> có ai đó không?.\
<yiyeon> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor197> ubot ah.e đag cần tìm lệnh tắt vào commam của ubutu
<vubuntor197> ubot chỉ e vs
<vubuntor197> jong ở window chỉ cần dùng win+r gõ cmd
<Stanley00> "lệnh tắt" là cái gì? "commam của ubutu" là cái gì?
<yiyeon> nhan phim Ctrl+Alt+T
<vubuntor197> cảm ơn yiyeon
<yiyeon> cai nay don gian
<yiyeon> lan sau cu google cho no nhanh vubuntor197
<vubuntor197> e ms dùng.cảm ơn yiyeon nhé
<yiyeon> @@
<Stanley00> 13.04 hình như bỏ cái này rồi thì phải
<vubuntor197> google rùi.mò ko ra
<yiyeon> van the
 * yiyeon van dung ngon lanh
<Stanley00> à, vẫn còn, nhầm phím @@
<yiyeon> vubuntor197 hoc o dau day
<Stanley00> nói thiệt là với *mớ* *từ khóa* như trên thì google bó tay cũng phải... chưa kể đến còn *thêm mắm thêm muối* vào nữa @@
 * yiyeon uhm 
<yiyeon> vai hom nua la sfd roai
<vubuntor197> e học ở vinh a stanley0
 * Cua bấm ctrl-alt-t chả ra gì
<Cua> buồn
<yiyeon> Cua co chiu fix ban phim quai dau
<yiyeon> Cua troll lv max :))
 * Cua trui vào só
<Stanley00> yiyeon: bác là ai thế? chưa gặp lần nào
 * yiyeon moi gia nhap ubuntu-vn
<yiyeon> hen gap o sfd HN nhe
<Stanley00> thế đã giới thiệu chưa? =))
 * Cua chui trong chăn
 * yiyeon chua
 * yiyeon thay chang ai hoi tham chi
 * yiyeon ke thoai
<Stanley00> !info | yiyeon
<ubot2`> 'yiyeon' is not a valid distribution:
 * yiyeon very sorry
<Stanley00> }info | yiyeon
<yiyeon> @@
<Stanley00> .info | yiyeon
<Stanley00> hỉ? ai sửa con bot nữa rồi à? @@
<Stanley00> !info precise
<ubot2`> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<Stanley00> vãi ubot2`
<yiyeon> .ingo | Stanley00
<yiyeon> .info | Stanley00
<yiyeon> !info | Stanley00
<ubot2`> 'Stanley00' is not a valid distribution:
<Stanley00> yiyeon: thế bác học trường nào thế?
 * yiyeon di lam roi
<C4NoC> nàm ở đâu
<yiyeon> Hoang Cau
<Stanley00> C4NoC: con bot này của sn nào thế sn? giờ nó còn có lệnh nào thế?
<Cua> !die
<ubot2`> Factoid 'die' not found
<C4NoC> Stanley00: chịu
<yiyeon> Stanley00 ???
<C4NoC> yiyeon: là ai ta
 * yiyeon is /me
<vubuntor197> chào các bác nhé
<C4NoC> chào
<C4NoC> bái bai
<yiyeon> C4NoC:???
<Stanley00> yiyeon: Hoang Cau là ở đâu thế? Hà Nội á?
<yiyeon> ua
<Stanley00> OK
<Stanley00> yiyeon: thế bác dùng linux lâu chưa?
 * yiyeon cung moi thoi
 * yiyeon mong cac ha chi giao them
 * yiyeon la hau boi thoi ^^
 * Cua bóp mỡ bụng
 * C4NoC lột mỡ bụng Cua 
 * Stanley00 gà lắm =))
<C4NoC> yiyeon: tên gì ta
<C4NoC> Stanley00: là ai luôn ta
<Cua> yup
<Cua> C4NoC là ai thế?
 * C4NoC cũng chả biết :(
<Stanley00> Stanley00: vào lâu rồi mờ :(
<C4NoC> Stanley00: nhưng vẫn hơm bít
 * yiyeon nghi cu goi la yiyeon cho no tien. hi hi
<C4NoC> yiyeon chả biết gọi thế lào
<yiyeon> ???
<Stanley00> C4NoC: dạng như em vô danh tiểu tốt, đâu dám xưng tên ở đây, gọi em bằng nick name này thôi :D
<C4NoC> Stanley00: cũng ở HN?
 * yiyeon 2
 * yiyeon too!
<Stanley00> C4NoC: /me ở Sài Gòn :D
<C4NoC> sg hở
<C4NoC> dzị sao lâu nay hơm gặp ta
<C4NoC> Stanley00: mần ở chỗ lào thế
<Stanley00> có đợt nào offline mà đi được đâu... hix
 * Cua cũng vô danh tiểu tốt, cua cáy
 * C4NoC bỏ giã riêu Cua 
<Stanley00> C4NoC: thế tuần này sn có đi dự SFD không? đợt này /me nhất quyết đi 1 lần cho biết nè :D
 * Cua nát nát
<C4NoC> SFD hở
<C4NoC> hên xui
<C4NoC> ngủ dậy dc thì đi
<Stanley00> =))
 * C4NoC vắt nước Cua 
<Cua> hôm đó mình đi đó
<C4NoC> okay
 * C4NoC đi gặp Cua 
<Cua> hội #ubuntu-vn ra nhảy flash mob
<Cua> rồi đi về
<C4NoC> kool
<Stanley00> sn Cua cũng ở SG à?
 * Cua ở đầm khỉ ho, bãi cò gáy 
 * C4NoC ở rạch mèo mửa
<Stanley00> hmm... /me toàn ở nhà tự kỷ, mấy chỗ sn nói chả biết ở đâu cả... :(
<yiyeon> may cho nay hay ho a` nha
 * yiyeon tim` hem thay :(
<yiyeon> :))
 * yiyeon doan chac ubuntu-vn lam du an fix cung irc de sinh vien vo day hoi them thong tin support a
 * yiyeon thay toan ten vubuntor + them so thu tu dang sau
<Cua> huh?
<Cua> cái này là vào từ web interface của ubuntu-vn
<yiyeon> a` ra the
<LulzCrab> noice
<vubuntor289> có ai giúp mình về vấn đề nối tới máy in của Windows với
<vubuntor289> mình đã cài samba, đã share máy in của windows, nhưng khi thêm máy in từ ubuntu thì nhấn duyệt không nhìn thấy máy nào cả
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> ban share kieu? Nao`?
<vubuntor289> may window thi van duoc share, va dung duoc tu may window khác
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-18
<vubuntor440> alo
<vubuntor440> có ai đó ko, cho mình hỏi
<yiyeon> !ask
<yiyeon> !hi
<yiyeon> .ask
<vubuntor773> I have something to ask ?
<Stanley00> !ask
<Stanley00> }ask
<Stanley00> đệt, con bot chết luôn rồi à?
<Stanley00> vubuntor773: bạn cần hỏi chuyện gì?
<vubuntor773> à về vấn đề grub boot khi khởi tạo ubuntu
<vubuntor773> cài ubuntu sau khi cài windows . Đã làm nhiều cách
<Stanley00> và...?
<trnh> bạn phải hỏi cụ tỉ ví dụ: bước nào ko được, báo lỗi gì thì mọi người mới giúp được
<Stanley00> trnh: ơ? thành viên mới à?
<trnh> dạ vâng, khách ghé thăm thoai ạ
<Stanley00> ^^
<Stanley00> trnh: không dám, có tên bên kia thì /me không dám chém đâu :D
<trnh> bên kia là bên lào Stanley00
<Stanley00> vnluser ấy ;)
<trnh> ồ bên đấy cũng ghé chơi thôi :D
<vubuntor671> cách tra cứu và trợ giúp bằng lệnh trong ubuntu
<n0bawk> man xyz
<n0bawk> xyz --help
<n0bawk> zyx -h
<vubuntor329> hi mọi người. Mình đang dùng lubuntu linaro trên cubieboard a10
<vubuntor329> mình chạy lệnh
<vubuntor329> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.0.57
<vubuntor329> kết quả nhận được
<vubuntor329> E:  Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.0.57
<vubuntor329> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-3.0.57'
<vubuntor329> Giờ mình giải quyết tiếp thế nào để cài được linux-headers vậy các bạn ?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-19
<afterlastangel> :-s
<Stanley00> diễn đàn đang bảo trì à? có vụ gì thế?
<afterlastangel> ubot2`: hi
<vubuntor147> hi mọi người
<vubuntor147> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor147> mình muốn cài linux-header
<vubuntor147> lệnh: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<vubuntor147> kết quả:
<vubuntor147> E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.0.57
<vubuntor147> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-3.0.57'
<C4NoC> apt-cache search linux-headers
<C4NoC> coi ra cái gì paste vào
<vubuntor147> mình tìm trên google cũng ko có bản linux-headers .deb 3.0.57 nào để download về
<vubuntor147> mình dùng lệnh như bạn nói kết quả
<vubuntor147> root@linaro-ubuntu-desktop:~# apt-cache search linux-headers linux-headers-3.2.0-23 - Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.2.0 linux-libc-dev - Linux Kernel Headers for development linux-source-3.2.0 - Linux kernel source for version 3.2.0 with Ubuntu patches linux-headers-3.2.0-1412 - Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.2.0 linux-headers-3.2.0-1412-omap4 - Linux kernel headers for version 3.2.0 on TI OM
<C4NoC> đó
<C4NoC> cài cái đó vào
<C4NoC> update system lên hết đi
<vubuntor147> uh, cảm ơn, nó liệt kê rất nhiều gói, mình cài thử xem cái nào phù hợp
<vubuntor147> update bằng lệnh: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<vubuntor147> xong thấy version linux headers cũng ko có gì thay đổi, vẫn là 3.0.57
<C4NoC> vubuntor147: đang xài ubuntu bao nhiu dzị
<vubuntor147> mình cài bản lubuntu linaro trên cubieboard a10
<vubuntor147> rút gọn của ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor147> cài xong linux header rùi gõ lệnh uname -r vẫn có kết quả là 3.0.57
<vubuntor147> mình muốn freepbx lên đây mà cái linux header .3.0.57 ko cài đc
<C4NoC> reboot đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor147: xài gì mà kernel 3.0.57
<C4NoC> vubuntor147: uname -a
<C4NoC> ra cái gì
<vubuntor147> chờ xíu mình reboot
<vubuntor147> Linux linaro-ubuntu-desktop 3.0.57 #26 PREEMPT Mon Jan 14 23:09:16 UTC 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> xài trên gì mà arm thế kia D:
<vubuntor147> đó, reboot xong vẫn là bản  3.0.57
<vubuntor147> thì một cái board chạy arm
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor147> http://cubieboard.org/  con A10
<C4NoC> vubuntor147: ubuntu 12.04 thì hỏi Cua kìa
<vubuntor147> uh, cảm ơn bạn
<Cua> đang lau nhà
<Cua> xùy xùy
<Cua> v:
<C4NoC> A:
<vubuntor147> lau nhà gì sớm thế
<Cua> nhà trông như iraq đây
<vubuntor147> bó tay rồi, tại sao mình đã cài linux-headers-3.4 mà hệ thống ko thay đổi gì nhỉ
<Cua> huh?
<Cua> cài cho cái board kia hả, dùng ubuntu 12.04?
<vubuntor147> uh
<vubuntor147> uh
<Cua> ubuntu 12.04 mặc định nhân hệ thống phiên bản 3.2
<Cua> sao lại đang dùng bản 3.0?
<Cua> cái của bọn quiebu gì đó đấy à?
<vubuntor147> uh
<vubuntor147> bản mình đang dùng là lubuntu rút gọn của ubuntu 12.04
<Cua> để xem nào
<vubuntor147> bạn có thể ssh vào xem giúp mình ko ?
<Cua> ubuntu 12.04
<Cua> hmmm
<Cua> apt-cache search linux
<Cua> rồi paste kết quả lên đây?
<Cua> !paste
<vubuntor147> trời ạ
<vubuntor147> nhiều lắm
<Cua> huh
<Cua> http://pastebin.com/
<Cua> dùng cái này đi
<vubuntor147> http://pastebin.com/tBkFUsJF
<vubuntor147> đó bạn
<Cua> ops :3
<C4NoC> cả mớ image nhể
<C4NoC> mà xài cái cũ rích
<Cua> vubuntor147: aptitude update && aptitude upgrade ra cái gì?
<vubuntor147> aptitude: command not found
<Cua> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Cua> xem nó có update kernel-images không?
<vubuntor147>  apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com precise InRelease Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com precise Release Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release Hit http://
<Cua> paste làm gì...
<vubuntor147> http://pastebin.com/PHktJAy0
<vubuntor147> chạy lệnh nó ko update gì cả
<Cua> có ai bảo paste đâu...
<Cua> hmmm
<vubuntor147> uh, cầm đèn chạy trước ô tô
<vubuntor147> hì hì
<Cua> kernel hiện tại bản bao nhiêu vậy?
<Cua> vẫn là 3.0.57?
<vubuntor147> uh
<vubuntor147> Linux linaro-ubuntu-desktop 3.0.57 #26 PREEMPT Mon Jan 14 23:09:16 UTC 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<Cua> apt-cache search linaro xem nào
<vubuntor147> http://pastebin.com/krmnXgeF
<Cua> để thế này khó nhìn quá
<Cua> apt-get install aptitude && aptitude search linaro | grep linux
<vubuntor147> chạy xong rồi
<vubuntor147> có cần xem log ko bạn ?
<Cua> có
<vubuntor147> http://pastebin.com/u92jzaiD
<vubuntor147> log đó bạn
<Cua> kernel hiện tại đang cài là 3.5 với 3.7
<Cua> uname -a hiện ra gì?
<vubuntor147> Linux linaro-ubuntu-desktop 3.0.57 #26 PREEMPT Mon Jan 14 23:09:16 UTC 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<Cua> oooookay
<Cua> vậy túm lại là
<Cua> restart máy
<Cua> chọn lại kernel khởi động
<Cua> trong repo không thấy có 3.0.57
<vubuntor147> chọn sao vậy bạn ?
<Cua> chắc nó có lựa chọn?
<vubuntor147> mình restart là nó chỉ show log ra rùi vào thẳng giao diện đăng nhập
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> túm lại là kernel của bạn đang dùng không có trong repo
<Cua> -> là vấn đề
<Cua> thử dạo dạo trên trang của bọn cubie xem
 * Cua đi ăn cơm
<vubuntor147> uh
<vubuntor147> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor147> hì hì, nếu mình cài cái ubuntu 12.04 thì lại ko cài được mysql-server
<vubuntor147> tối về hỏi bạn vấn đề này vậy
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-20
<vubuntor444> Chào mn! em cần được giúp đỡ. có ai có thể dành ít thời gian ko a?
<CuaDoHoi> !ask
<vubuntor444> phá pass hdh ubuntu ak!
<CuaDoHoi> vào grub, thêm init=/bin/bash rồi dùng thôi
<vubuntor444> em ko biết vào grub là gì?
<CuaDoHoi> thế thì cần phá pass để làm gì?
<vubuntor444> Vào grub có cần dùng đĩa hỗ trọ ko ak
<CuaDoHoi> không
<vubuntor444> Thì ước mơ của em là trở thành hacker. với sở thik thế thui a. với lại em cài ubuntu vào máy ảo mà quên pass
<CuaDoHoi> thế thì nướng máy ảo đi cài lại
<vubuntor444> Nhưng muốn tìm hiểu cách phá cơ ak!
<vubuntor444> Anh có tài liệu liên quan hay chỉ cách làm ko? send cho em tham khảo với
<CuaDoHoi> thì đấy
<CuaDoHoi> từ khóa là grub với init=/bin/báh
<CuaDoHoi> init=/bin/bash*
<CuaDoHoi> lên google nó ra đầy
<CuaDoHoi> tài liệu cả lố luôn
<vubuntor444> chỉ có cách đó thui ak! có thể phá pass theo nhiều cách ko anh
<CuaDoHoi> ờ, có
<vubuntor444> Anh có biết tool nào có thể phá pass ko?
<vubuntor444> giới thiệu cho em cái tên với
<CuaDoHoi> không bít, không có nhu cầu
<vubuntor444> hix.
<vubuntor464> == - Configuration PC installation Ubuntu Server 12,4
<CuaDoHoi> ?
<vubuntor464> == - cấu hình PC tối thiểu để cài đặt Ubuntu Server 12.4
<Stanley00> nhiều khi /me phải khâm phục khả năng của các sn này, chứ /me là /me chả có khả năng đọc hiểu mấy câu thế này :((
<vubuntor464> help
<CuaDoHoi> ¿
<CuaDoHoi> cấu hình tối thiểu huh
<vubuntor464> vâng
<CuaDoHoi> chắc là máy pentium 3 cũng chạy được
<CuaDoHoi> nhưng chạy mỗi ubuntu thôi
<CuaDoHoi> chả chạy được cái gì trên ubuntu hả
<CuaDoHoi> cả*
<CuaDoHoi> vậy muốn biết cấu hình thì phải biết dùng làm gì chứ?
<vubuntor464> e muốn hỏi về main,RAM,ổ cứng ntn thì có thể cài đặt phiên bản Server 12.4?
<CuaDoHoi> okay
<CuaDoHoi> Pentium 4 2,4GHz+, 1Gb Ram, HDD 20 Gb+
<vubuntor464> chúng e đang kiểm tra search trên mạng tìm không thấy?/ thanks
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor464> hihi
<vubuntor464> :v\
<vubuntor464> Pentium 4 2,4GHz+, 1GbRAM, , HDD  20 Gb+ là dùng cho bản 32bit ạ
<CuaDoHoi> ờm
<vubuntor464> bản 64bit có cần cao hơn không hay vẫn ntn thôi?
<CuaDoHoi> cần ram tốt hơn, và cần đời sau của pentium 4
<vubuntor464> a có thể cho e hỏi thêm về ít câu lệnh của Ubuntu đc không ạ
<CuaDoHoi> tối đa 2 câu lệnh, nội dung ngắn gọn
<Stanley00> CuaDoHoi: sp kiểm tra luôn hả sn? @@
<CuaDoHoi> wut?
<vubuntor464> đổi tên máy? đặt lại địa chỉ IP? Tạo 1 thư mục mới với tên của mình trong thư mục gốc Home?
<CuaDoHoi> hostname, ifconfig
<CuaDoHoi> 2 cái
<CuaDoHoi> xong
<Stanley00> "<vubuntor464> chúng e đang kiểm tra search trên mạng tìm không thấy?/ thanks" <= CuaDoHoi
<CuaDoHoi> kệ
<vubuntor464> e muốn hỏi về câu lệnh để làm đỏi tên máy? đặt lại địa chỉ IP? ý
<CuaDoHoi> ^ câu trả lời ở trên kia
<vubuntor464> giúp e được không ạ? chúng e vừa mới học không biết những cái này?
 * CuaDoHoi có việc làm chứ thời gian đâu chạy theo làm bài hộ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor464: thế thì tốt nhất là học lại cho biết bạn nha. Good luck!
<vubuntor797> help?
 * CuaDoHoi có việc làm chứ thời gian đâu chạy theo làm bài hộ?
<vubuntor642> Chào bạn
<CuaDoHo> ciao
<vubuntor642> Bạn cho mình hỏi về tạo ubs khởi động trên ubuntu
<CuaDoHo> dùng unetbootin
<vubuntor642> nhưng mà tải về nó không chạy
<vubuntor642> mình đang dùng ubuntu
<CuaDoHo> bạn cài từ ubuntu software center
<vubuntor642> mình vô đó rồi thì đánh chữ gì tìm bạn
<CuaDoHo> unetbootin
<vubuntor642> unetbootin đúng không
<vubuntor642> thanks
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-21
<vubuntor079> Có ai hok? có em hỏi tí
<vn151502510> ok
<vubuntor079> tình hình em đang cài grub cho ubuntu 12.04 LTS mà ko biết làm.
<vubuntor079> anh có thể chỉ dùm em ko?
<vn151502510> cài grub là sao
<vn151502510> mặc định nó dùng grub mà
<vn151502510> à
<vn151502510> bạn định cài trên usb hả
<vubuntor079> không
<vubuntor079> sao em vào grub ko được anh?
<vn151502510> bạn vào để làm gì?
<vubuntor079> em muốn boot vào grub mà ko vào được
<vubuntor079> để phá password
<vubuntor079> em quyên pass rồi?
<vn151502510> lúc vào khởi động nó có trễ một lúc để bạn lựa chọn ấy
<vn151502510> mặc định lúc khởi động nó sẽ hiện menu với những hợp lệnh viết sẵn, nếu bạn muốn boot thủ công thì bấm c thì phải
<vubuntor707> em đang cài centos 6.2 thì gặp phải cái này
<vubuntor707> http://i4.upanh.com/2013/0921/09//57559558.cent.jpg
<vubuntor707> vừa chọn các package xong
<vubuntor707> tới reboot
<vubuntor707> thì khi lên nó lại ra thế nayf
<vubuntor707> không biết làm sao nữa
<vubuntor707> nhờ anh chị chỉ giúp với
<vubuntor707> http://i4.upanh.com/2013/0921/09//57559558.cent.jpg
<vubuntor707> có anh chị nào giúp em với
<VHNgoc> login vào
<VHNgoc> chắc thế :3
<vubuntor707> sặc
<vubuntor707> em login với root
<vubuntor707> thì nó vẫn ra màn hình lệnh giống terminal
<vubuntor707> chứ không vào giao diện đồ họa
<vubuntor707> vẫn đen
<vubuntor943> Mình muốn gỡ bỏ win sau khi cài đc ubuntu thì làm thế nào ?
<vn151502510> bạn xoá bỏ phân vùng windows đi và cập nhật lại grub là được
<vubuntor943> Xoá thế nào. Mình mới dùng <3 thanks
<vn151502510> bạn cài ubuntu như thế nào
<vubuntor943> Mình dùng usb cài ubuntu bạn
<vn151502510> bạn có nhớ bố trí các phân vùng trong ổ cứng không
<vubuntor707> http://i4.upanh.com/2013/0921/09//57559558.cent.jpg
<vubuntor707> còn lỗi này
<vubuntor707> gặp cái này
<vubuntor707> có ai giúp em với
<vubuntor943> Phân vùng là mấy cái ổ đĩa c,d,e hả bạn. Máy mình chỉ có một ổ c :)
<vn151502510> vubuntor943: bạn đang dùng windows hay ubuntu
<vubuntor943> Mình dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor943> Đag dùng ununtu
<vn151502510> bạn có gparted không
<vubuntor943> Gpated ? Khó hiểu :((((
<vn151502510> ứng dụng tên là gparted, để phân vùng ổ đĩa ấy
<vn151502510> cái đó dễ dùng nhất
<vubuntor943> À. Để mình cài
<pntruongan> ngồi chỉnh cái zsh mệt vãi
<pntruongan> ở đây có ai xài zsh không
<vn151502510> zsh có gì hay?
<n0bawk> có nhiều thứ hay
<n0bawk> nhưng ko theo tinh thần unix cho lắm :))
<n0bawk> với lại ko có nhu cầu :))
<vn151502510> có vẻ có nhiều người dùng đây
<vn151502510> một dạng shell à
<vubuntor739> Mọi người ơi, mình cài macubuntu đến khúc mình gõ Y để chấp nhận thì cái "Cửa sổ dòng lệnh" hiện đòi nhập [sudo] password for.... mình không gõ được vào đây
<vubuntor739> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-15
<vubuntor493> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor493> ai có thể cho em chat riêng một xíu được không ạ
<vubuntor493> em cso chuyện gấp xíu @@!
<vubuntor493> ai giúp em với ạ
<vubuntor493> hic hic
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: gấp thì kệ gấp :v
<CoconutCrab> ¿
<vubuntor493> có ai rành về thuật toán chỉ e với ạ
<CoconutCrab> thuật toán gì?
<vubuntor493> dạ thuật toán để xác định một bài toán trước khi viết code ạ
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor493> e mới học duocj 1 tuần thôi
<vubuntor493> sv năm 1
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: làm được cái kia
<vubuntor493> mọi người đừng cười
<_Tux_> thì bạn chắc được người ta tôn vinh rồi
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: biết không, chỉ đi
<_Tux_> gsts mà ki bo
<vubuntor493> ai chỉ e với hic hic
<vubuntor493> mấy bài đơn giản e còn biết
<vubuntor493> còn mấy bài trừu tượng quá e không làm được
<_Tux_> thì bình thường
<_Tux_> bài khó là của thằng giỏi
<_Tux_> thằng dốt không biết thì phải chịu chứ sao
<vubuntor493> không ý e là
<vubuntor493> bài dễ e còn không biết làm ấy chứ
<vubuntor493> @@!
<CoconutCrab> là bài gì?
<vubuntor493> máy cái lặp lại
 * CoconutCrab chưa hiểu cái gì cả
<_Tux_> thế thì vác sách ra mà đọc
<vubuntor493> trong sách nó không nói =.=!
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: nó nói hết
<vubuntor493> nó chỉ giải bày VB thôi chứ k nói về thuật toán
<_Tux_> mà thuật toán không phụ thuộc ngôn ngữ
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: thuật toán đếu gì mới được chứ?
<vubuntor493> dạ để e lấy bài ví dụ ạ
<vubuntor493> nó là vậy ạ
<vubuntor493> Cho n là số nguyên, dương. Liệt kê các số nguyên tố <= n
<vubuntor493> e không hiểu cái lặp
<_Tux_> LOL
<_Tux_> thế thôi
<_Tux_> bỏ nghề đi
<vubuntor493> T.T
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: vẽ sơ đồ ra
<vubuntor493> a Tux có biết sách nào nói về nó không
<_Tux_> đặt số n= 20
<_Tux_> sau đó chạy theo sơ đồ đó
<_Tux_> số nguyên tố là số như nào?
<vubuntor493> cái đó e biết ạ
<vubuntor493> e cũng vễ lưu đồ rồi
<vubuntor493> nhưng khổ cái
<_Tux_> thế còn hỏi
<vubuntor493> e lấy VD thì lưu đồ e sai
<vubuntor493> mấy cái ố nhỏ thì được
<vubuntor493> còn số lớn hơn
<vubuntor493> e chịu
<_Tux_> sai thì thuật toán sai
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: quy nạp
<_Tux_> thì với n=k chạy được
<CoconutCrab> lặp là lặp chứ là gì
<CoconutCrab> nhải đi nhải lại
<_Tux_> n=k+1 cũng chạy được
<_Tux_> => n=xxx cũng chạy được
<_Tux_> :v
<vubuntor493> ủa e hỏi cái ạ
<vubuntor493> e vẽ lưu đồ
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: cứ theo sơ đồ mà làm
<_Tux_> máy tính nó ngu lắm được cái cộng trừ nhân chia với đúng sai giỏi
<vubuntor493> e không ghi biểu thức VD như  i=i+1
<vubuntor493> mà nói bằng lời được k
<vubuntor493> @@!
<CoconutCrab> cứ nói
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: thế thì nó đếu phải lưu đồ
<_Tux_> mà là giải trình
<CoconutCrab> bạn đang là sinh viên trường nào thế?
<vubuntor493> =.=!
<vubuntor493> SPK ạ
<_Tux_> chẹp
<_Tux_> sao tệ vậy
<_Tux_> :(
<vubuntor493> mọi người đừng nhận xét
 * _Tux_ ngày xưa ngưỡng mộ tụi SPK lắm
<vubuntor493> e mới học được 1 tuần thôi
<CoconutCrab> SPK là trường gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor493> lần đầu tiên được học lập trình thấy nó xa vời quá
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: sư phạm kĩ thuật
<CoconutCrab> mm
<CoconutCrab> thế phải là SPKT chứ
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: thế thì khổ rồi
<vubuntor493> mã trường a ơi
<vubuntor493> e chỉ buồn
<_Tux_> vì nếu thực ra bạn có khả năng
<_Tux_> s/khả năng/năng khiếu
<SuperLuserv2> _Tux_ meant to say: vì nếu thực ra bạn có năng khiếu
<vubuntor493> học cấp 2 vs 3 thầy giáo chẳng dạy =.= toàn là pin ball
<_Tux_> thì cái đó đến tự nhiên lắm
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: sách Giáo khoa cấp 3
<_Tux_> dạy pascal khá kĩ
<_Tux_> những bài toán kiểu này
<CoconutCrab> cứ đọc code với làm thử là được ngay thôi mà
<CoconutCrab> có gì đâu
<_Tux_> cấp 3 đã có thể làm được rồi
<_Tux_> tụi chuyên thì còn vãi nữa
<vubuntor493> dạ hồi đó bù đầu vào ôn thi
<vubuntor493> giờ mới thấy uổng
<_Tux_> lại lý do lý chấu =))
<vubuntor493> mà e cứ thắc mắc
<_Tux_> đại thể là bạn bù đầu vào thi T L H
<vubuntor493> thuật toán e không giống thầy
<_Tux_> để vào ngành CNTT
<_Tux_> nhưng không đọc bất cứ thứ gì về CNTT
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor493> nhưng e vẫn thấy mình đúng
<vubuntor493> a nói quá
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: chứng minh đi =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: mình lạ gì
<vubuntor493> e học công nghệ kỹ thuật máy tính cơ ^^!
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: dạ vâng
<_Tux_> bạn còn chơi chữ với tôi
<_Tux_> thì thôi
<_Tux_> tôi thua
<_Tux_> công nghệ kĩ thuật máy tính
<_Tux_> thế tiếng anh là gì?
<_Tux_> CSE?
<vubuntor493> ^^!
<vubuntor493> a nói thế e chi phải trả lời anh
<vubuntor493> nói ra khinh nhau giữ nhỉ
<vubuntor493> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: đếu phải
<vubuntor493> e mong a hiểu
<_Tux_> chẳng qua là mấy bạn đang thiếu tư duy
<vubuntor493> mỗi người có cái này giỏi cái kia giỏi
<vubuntor493> a nói ra nãy giờ
<_Tux_> mình nói ra để hiểu nhau thôi
 * CoconutCrab vẫn chưa hiểu thuật toán là cái gì
<CoconutCrab> đang nói cái thuật toán gfi mà chát hoài chưa ra vậy
<vubuntor493> cứ như là .. e cũng chẳng biết sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: thì bạn chả biết cái đếu gì
<vubuntor493> mốt số bước giải hữu hạn mà để đạt được mục đích
<_Tux_> mà vào học khối ngành CNTT chứ sao
<_Tux_> cứ nhận cmn đi xem nào
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor493: nêu bài toán đây xem nào
<vubuntor493> uh
<vubuntor493> thì e ngu này
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: nope
<vubuntor493> giờ e mới hỏi
<vubuntor493> e không biết 1 tí gì cả
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: tìm các số nguyên tố <=n =))
<vubuntor493> nên không sao đâu
<_Tux_> với n là số tự nhiên
<vubuntor493> Bat dau
<vubuntor493> nhập n
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> ok
<CoconutCrab> làm đi
<vubuntor493> bí rồi @@!
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: mình nói về toán nhá
<CoconutCrab> thế ở đây có 2 điểm
<vubuntor493> uh
<vubuntor493> mấy a nói đi
<CoconutCrab> 1 là thế nào để kiểm tra số đó là số nguyên tố
<vubuntor493> e nghe này
<_Tux_> đm thi được ĐH chả lẽ lại không biết số nguyên tố là số như thế nào
<CoconutCrab> 2 là làm thế nào để kiểm tra hết tất các số <n
<vubuntor493> cái đó e biết
<vubuntor493> liệt kê à
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: nói ra xem nào
<vubuntor493> chia cho chính nó với 1
<CoconutCrab> chắc cái này lại sàng erathose gì gì đó hử
<vubuntor493> đâu rồi a ơi
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: ok
<_Tux_> thế biết sàng erathose hem>
<vubuntor493> là gì vậy a e không biết @@!
<_Tux_> mịa
<_Tux_> cái đấy
<_Tux_> học hồi lớp 6
<_Tux_> cấp 3 lại học
<vubuntor493> @@!
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: Google thần chưởng
<_Tux_> xem nó là cái gì đê
<vubuntor493> e đang xem đây
<vubuntor493> mà nó ghi cái gì ấy
<vubuntor493> ngôn ngữ lập trình
<vubuntor493> hic hic
<_Tux_> .g sàng erathose số nguyên tố
<SuperLuserv2> _Tux_: No results found for 'sàng erathose số nguyên tố'.
<_Tux_> .g sàng  số nguyên tố
<SuperLuserv2> _Tux_: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%A0ng_Eratosthenes
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> sai từ cmnr
<vubuntor493> @@!
<vubuntor493> cám ơn a
<CoconutCrab> cái sàng này chắc thầy phải dạy chứ
<vubuntor493> để e đọc thử xem
<vubuntor493> e k biết sao
<vubuntor493> thầy vào cho bài tập thôi
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: khổ
<vubuntor493> rồi viết thử lưu đồ
<_Tux_> nhớ được thì đã chả khổ
<vubuntor493> xong lại đưa ra lưu đồ của thầy
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> https://gist.github.com/thuandt/4242592
<SuperLuserv2> [ Tìm số nguyên tố lớn nhất có 9 chữ số và các chữ số khác nhau từng đôi một ] - gist.github.com
<vubuntor493> mà của thầy sao giống của e được e trình độ tệ hơn
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: đọc cái is_Prime có hiểu gì không?
<vubuntor493> dạ để e đọc đã hihi
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: hiểu thì chắc đếu hỏi đâu
<_Tux_> cơ mà tốt nhất là bỏ ngành này đi
<_Tux_> học kinh tế
<_Tux_> kiếm gái gú dễ
<_Tux_> sau ra làm sếp
<_Tux_> kinh doanh
<_Tux_> buôn bán
<_Tux_> chứ học CNTT thì đói lắm
<_Tux_> như CoconutCrab trước ôm cục sắt
<vubuntor493> à a Tux e nói a đừng nghĩ gì nhé
<_Tux_> giờ cũng làm bizman rồi
<vubuntor493> ngành e nó về thiết kế Bo mạch gì ấy
<vubuntor493> lập trinhg chỉ học cơ bản thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: nó thuộc điện tử
 * CoconutCrab lọc cọc gõ ốt
<vubuntor493> dạ đúng rồi
<CoconutCrab> coost*
<vubuntor493> @@!
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: thế thì về lắp đèn led quảng cáo
<_Tux_> sống qua ngày
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor493> ^^!
<vubuntor493> đạp xe cài win dạo a ơi
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: thế mới bảo bạn đếu biết gì về khối ngành của mình
<_Tux_> Điện tử mà đi cài win dạo thì tranh việc của đám IT à?
<_Tux_> thôi
<_Tux_> lảm nhảm nhiều quá
<_Tux_> về đã
<vubuntor493> dạ cám ơn a
<vubuntor493> ủa a ơi làm sao để tìm mấy bài giống như vậy ạ
<vubuntor493> sàng erathose
<CoconutCrab> cái đấy thầy sẽ dạy
<vubuntor493> ủa a ơi
<vubuntor493> mình hiểu sao làm vậy
<vubuntor493> có sao không ạ
<CoconutCrab> cứ làm
<vubuntor493> chứ nhìn theo thuật toán thầy
<vubuntor493> thiệt e k hiểu
<CoconutCrab> làm được, chạy được thì tốt
<vubuntor493> dạ
<vubuntor493> bây giờ e chỉ được học lưu đồ thôi
<CoconutCrab> nhưng thầy đã giảng thì vẫn phải hiểu
<vubuntor493> viết code thì chưa
<CoconutCrab> không hiểu thì hỏi thầy,hỏi bạn
<vubuntor493> dạ e cám ơn a
<vubuntor493> mà a ơi
<vubuntor493> a hay đọc sách gì thê ạ
<CoconutCrab> sách giáo khoa cũng đủ rồi
<CoconutCrab> cứ hiểu cơ bản đã
<CoconutCrab> thắc mắc thì tìm thêm sách sau
<vubuntor493> mà a ơi
<vubuntor493> nếu k nắm chắc thuật toán
<vubuntor493> thì khó giải lắm phải khong ạ
<CoconutCrab> ko giải được
<vubuntor493> dạ e biết rồi
<vubuntor493> trời sao cái sàng erathose dễ hiểu thế
<vubuntor493> OMG ye ye
<vubuntor493> em cám ơn mọi người ạ
<vubuntor493> ^^!
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<n0bawk> >:3
<n0bawk> mạng lại phò
<vubuntor127> cai driver cho card ati redeon mobility 3650 nhu the nao vay cac huynh
<n0bawk> vubuntor127: ko cần cài, linux tự có driver rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor127: nếu thấy ko ổn mới phải cài
<n0bawk> (và cài cũng khá phức tạp)
<n0bawk> ko biết làm có khi ko vào đc gui luôn :D
<vubuntor127> hic hic
<vubuntor127> nhung co cai card roi ma ko dung thi cung phis
<n0bawk> ờ, mình mới bỏ luôn cái main có card rời
<n0bawk> xài main ko có card rời cho khỏe rồi :))
<vubuntor127> nha ngheo
<vubuntor127> co moi cai laptop ah
<vubuntor127> kho cai no co ca onboard vaf card roi
<n0bawk> cài cắm cũng hơi phức tạp nên tốt nhât là nhờ chyên gia
<vubuntor127> hic hic
<_Tux_> 3650 thì cài cắm làm mịa gì
<_Tux_> dùng radeon luôn đi cho rồi
<_Tux_> tưởng mới lắm cơ
<vubuntor127> radeon do huynh
<vubuntor127> that ra no la fireGL V5700
<_Tux_> vubuntor127: lúc nọ lúc kia
<_Tux_> fireGL thì đếu biết
<_Tux_> vì là dòng enterprise nên có thể phải xài fglrx
<vubuntor127> em dang test xem co trien khai ubuntu dai tra cho co quan em ko
<vubuntor127> nen phai hoi ky chut
<_Tux_> vubuntor127: cơ quan bạn làm gì?
<vubuntor127> co gi may huynh thu loi cho
<_Tux_> lại bác gì đấy ở fb hả?
<vubuntor127> xin loi khong the noi
<_Tux_> nếu phải bác thì thôi
<_Tux_> em không nói gì nữa, em nói hết trên đó rồi
<vubuntor127> tai em thay co quan em cai win lau nhieu qua
<vubuntor127> face/
<_Tux_> vubuntor127: kệ mịa nó chứ sao
<_Tux_> win lậu thì làm sao?
<_Tux_> chết hả?
<vubuntor127> bac noi chuyen co ve kho chiu
<vubuntor127> cai gi no cung co gia cua no
<n0bawk> có gan dùng thì có gan nộp phạt
<n0bawk> vậy thôi :D
<n0bawk> mà nhà nước thì ai đi phạt nhau :D
<vubuntor127> ec
<_Tux_> chuẩn cmnl
<_Tux_> VTV còn dùng windows lậu đầy
<_Tux_> đứa nào định vào kiểm tra với phạt nào?
<vubuntor127> cai do la VTV
<vubuntor127> an cap thi van la mang tieng an cap thoi
<_Tux_> sợ mang tiếng thế cơ à
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> vậy là quyết định đóng tiền cho tụi Tư bản
 * n0bawk toàn xài uyn bản quyền
<_Tux_> để khỏi sợ dùng lậu à
<n0bawk> vubuntor127: đang dùng ngon thì cứ để thế mà dùng
<n0bawk> sờ vào nó lăn ra lại khổ
<n0bawk> còn cơ quan tuyéet tâm chuyển thì tìm hiểu rồi lên kế hoạch đi
<n0bawk> xoắn làm gì :))
<_Tux_> n0bawk: dạo này nhiều bác quan tâm tới windows xịn ghê gớm
<_Tux_> rồi thì xài Ubuntu để không phải dùng Windows lậu
<_Tux_> cơ mà dùng Wine cài AutoCAD lậu
<_Tux_> đúng là trò mèo
<_Tux_> mà có tiền mua AutoCAD
<_Tux_> mà đếu có tiền mua nổi Windows
<_Tux_> từ nực cười vãi ra
<_Tux_> s/từ/thì
<SuperLuserv2> _Tux_ meant to say: thì nực cười vãi ra
<_Tux_> LOL
 * SarsiCrab nghe nhạc sàn
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-16
<vubuntor609> a Tux ơi có ở đó k a
<vubuntor261> a Tux ơi có ở đó k ạ
<_Tux_> gọi cái đếu gì?
<vubuntor261> http://www.upsieutoc.com/images/2014/09/16/untitled095f7.jpg
<vubuntor261> @@! a xem hộ em cái này với
<_Tux_> đếu rảnh
<vubuntor261> e thắc mắc là cái s=s+i ấy nó lấy giá trị của s nào
<vubuntor261> chỗ s+i là s ban đầu mình gán hay là s đã tính rồi
<_Tux_> đệch
<_Tux_> xài Windows
<_Tux_> vào đây hỏi làm gì
<_Tux_> sang channel windows mà hỏi
<vubuntor261> thôi mà xem dùm e tí đi
<vubuntor261> e biết link đâu =.=!
<_Tux_> đếu quan tâm
<_Tux_> đây không phải chỗ giải bài tập
<_Tux_> xác định cho rõ là thế
<_Tux_> nếu thắc mắc về Ubuntu/Linux thì hãy hỏi ở đây
<_Tux_> cái này thậm chí còn chả liên quan đến Windows
<n0bawk> viết chương trình rồi in ra giá trị của s thì biết
<n0bawk> bao phải hỏi ;)
<vubuntor261> à e biết rồi ^^!
<vubuntor261> cám ơn mọi người
<n0bawk> _Tux_: cái biêu tượng kia là của trường nào thế :))
<_Tux_> n0bawk: chịu em không quan tâm
<vubuntor261> ơ @@! a k tin hả
<_Tux_> vubuntor261: lười vkl
<_Tux_> định biến chỗ này thành nơi giải bài tập hộ à
<_Tux_> mình cập lực phản đối
<vubuntor261> ko có
<_Tux_> lần sau vote ban cmnl đê
<vubuntor261> em hiểu mấy bài kia hết rồi
<vubuntor261> còn mỗi chỗ đó
<vubuntor261> mà giờ e biết rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor261: không thế tại sao từ qua đến giờ vào hỏi toàn bài tập
<vubuntor261> nãy giờ cứ + them cái số mình nhập vào
<_Tux_> chả lien quan gì đến ubuntu/linux/foss?
<_Tux_> channel này không phải là channel IT
<vubuntor261> ủa mà a Tũ ơi e hỏi câu cuối thôi ^^!
<_Tux_> vubuntor261: đếu hỏi gì hết
<_Tux_> đxrm
<vubuntor261> học lập trình thì xài Linux tốt hơn hả a
<_Tux_> hỏi thì hỏi cho đúng chỗ
<_Tux_> vubuntor261: học lập trinh
<OfficeCrab> không
<OfficeCrab> dỏm hơn
<_Tux_> thì xài giấy và bút là tốt
<OfficeCrab> nhưng hỏi thì hỏi cho đúng chỗ
<_Tux_> hết
<OfficeCrab> :))
<vubuntor261> ơ sao thế
<_Tux_> đxrm
<_Tux_> vubuntor261: nói mãi không hiểu à
<n0bawk> vubuntor261: bài tập ko hiểu thì lên trường mà hỏi thầy + hỏi trợ giảng
<OfficeCrab> đây là kênh hỗ trợ linux/ubuntu
<OfficeCrab> không phải chỗ làm bài tập
<n0bawk> vubuntor261: ở đây toàn những người học dốt bạn ạ :D
<vubuntor261> rồi e có hỏi nữa đâu mà @@!
<OfficeCrab> thế thì thoai
<vubuntor261> =.=!
<vubuntor261> sao học lập trình xài Ubuntu lại dỏm vậy a
<_Tux_> vubuntor261: /j #algorithms
<n0bawk> ai nói dỏm lúc nào?
<_Tux_> n0bawk: OfficeCrab nói mà
<_Tux_> :v
<_Tux_> :v
<_Tux_> :v
<_Tux_> chuẩn rồi còn
<OfficeCrab> vì ubuntu dzỏm
<OfficeCrab> 3:
<n0bawk> ok
 * n0bawk bò đi học lập trình dzỏm
 * _Tux_ đi coi p0rn
<OfficeCrab> :-3~
<vubuntor261> dạ em cám ơn
<OfficeCrab> quít luôn
<_Tux_> thế đếu nào
<n0bawk> so healthy >:3
 * OfficeCrab đuổi khách 
<_Tux_> nó lại tìm được chỗ này
<OfficeCrab> à
<_Tux_> mà qua giờ cứ hỏi bài nhể
<_Tux_> f**k
<OfficeCrab> trước át min khanhpt SEO mà
<n0bawk> chắc có anh nào giới thịu
<OfficeCrab> SEO kiểu gì vào #ubuntu-vn toàn hỏi bài thôi
<OfficeCrab> :v
<_Tux_> vkl
<n0bawk> chả hiểu vn giáo dục kiểu gì
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-18
<vubuntor258> Có ai đi dự SFD 2014 tại ĐH Công nghệ thứ bảy này, 20/09/2014, không ?
<_Tux_> không đi
<_Tux_> không thích
<_Tux_> và nhất quyết đếu đi
<OfficeCrab> wat
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-19
<SuperLuserv2> [ANNOUNCEMENT] this is test message
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-21
<vubuntor325> cho em hỏi, em trước cài cứng ubuntu lên HDD, nó chia C:/ thành các phân vùng nhỏ, lúc nãy em dùng boot cd để ghost lại win7 rồi, quá trình thành công nhưng lúc chạy hệ điều hành thì k có mục chọn win7 mà nó vào thẳng ubuntu luôn. bây giờ em phải làm sao để vào đc win7 ạ? em dùng ubuntu 13.10. Em xin cảm ơn.
<lewtds> ?
<PassiveWaste> ¿
<lewtds> vubuntor566: pm j thế?
<vubuntor540> hello?
<lewtds> ?
<vubuntor540> e moi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor540> ah thoi
<vubuntor540> khoi phai trinh bay
<vubuntor540> e moi dang cau hoi tren ask.ubuntu
<lewtds> link?
<vubuntor540> http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org/?qa=1998/m%E1%BA%A5t-to%C3%A0n-b%E1%BB%99-d%E1%BB%B1-li%E1%BB%87u-khi-c%C3%A0i-ubuntu-14-04-01
<SuperLuserv2> [ Mất toàn bộ dự liệu khi cài ubuntu 14.04.01? - Ubuntu-vn Q&A ] - ask.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor540> co gi giup e voi
<vubuntor540> :(
<lewtds> chọn cái erase all là nó xóa sạch cả ổ cứng oy
<vubuntor540> dau
<lewtds> nó có cái warning chữ đỏ ngay trong hình đấy
<vubuntor540> xoa o C thoi ma
<vubuntor540> the sao h k cai dc win 8
<vubuntor540> the la mat het a?
<vubuntor540> e vua vao mini win xp bang dia hiren boot
<vubuntor540> chang thay disk nao luon
<lewtds> mất sạch rồi
<lewtds> trước khi cài ít nhất bạn cũng nên xem hướng dẫn ở đâu đó đi chứ
<vubuntor540> :(
<vubuntor540> the bay h cai lai win the nao?
<lewtds> bh đằng nào cũng mất sạch rồi
<lewtds> bạn vào cái đĩa cài Ubuntu để xóa hết đi
<lewtds> xóa trắng ổ cứng
<vubuntor540> e cai bang usb
<vubuntor540> hjx
<lewtds> tạo phân vùng NTFS ~100GB để cài win
<lewtds> cài win lên trước
<lewtds> sau đó boot vào USB Ubuntu, ở chỗ tạo phân vùng thì chọn cái dòng something else
<PassiveWaste> may quá, có sn lewtds ở đây support
<PassiveWaste> :3
<lewtds> và tạo một ổ ext4 ~30-50GB cho ubuntu là được
<vubuntor540> hjx
<vubuntor540> dung ubuntu kho qua
<vubuntor540> e chang biet go lenh nhu the nao nua
<vubuntor540> e k co dia ubuntu o day thi xoa the nao a?
<vubuntor540> xoa bang dia hiren boot dc k?
<lewtds>  được
<lewtds> xóa sạch ổ cứng đi
<vubuntor540> :(((
<vubuntor540> khong co cach nao lay lai du lieu dc ah?
<lewtds> được
<PassiveWaste> it's gonna be hairy~
<lewtds> yap
<PassiveWaste> \nick HairyCrab
<lewtds> nhưng đảm bảo là 3GB đầu tiên trong ổ cứng đã mất
<lewtds> chỗ còn lại thì cứu được
<lewtds> trên hiren boot có công cụ cứu đấy
<vubuntor540> 3G thi an nham j
<PassiveWaste> thôi bỏ hết đi
<vubuntor540> cua em phai gan 400GB
<PassiveWaste> làm lại cuộc đời
<vubuntor540> @@
<vubuntor540> e vao norton ghost k thay partition nao ca
<vubuntor540> bay h xoa bang cai j nhi?
<lewtds> dùng cái norton partition magic ý
<lewtds> k rõ có trên hiren nữa k
<lewtds> hồi 5-6 năm trước thì có
<vubuntor540> ah nham
<vubuntor540> norton partition
<lewtds> http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/how-to-recover-lost-partitions-and-hard-disk-data-guide/
<SuperLuserv2> [ How To Recover Lost Partitions And Hard Disk Data [Guide] ] - www.addictivetips.com
<vubuntor540> cai chia phan vung
<lewtds> dùng cái test disk trên hiren để nó mò lại các phân vùng bị mất
<vubuntor540> hjx
<vubuntor540> recover tren ubuntu thi e mu tit
<Dynamo> Haizz
<vubuntor540> ma sao cai ban 14.04 cua em no k co menu application va system nhu trong hinh nhi
<Dynamo> đã không hiểu tiếng Anh thì lúc cài để tiếng Việt
<Dynamo> giờ mất hết thấy tội chưa :3
<vubuntor540> biet tieng anh ay chu
<vubuntor540> tai luc cai cu next next cho nhanh
<vubuntor540> k de y
<Dynamo> ờ 1 bài học nữa nhé
<Dynamo> Next Next là của windoof :3
<vubuntor540> hajjzzz
<lewtds> thực ra ở đâu cũng thế thôi, next next là thói quen xấu
<vubuntor540> hjx
<Dynamo> phải bạn là bạn lúc nãy pm mình không?
<vubuntor540> uhm
<vubuntor540> alo alo hoai
<vubuntor540> k thay ai reply
<lewtds> hnay chủ nhật
<Dynamo> ờ toàn online để đó, tối mới rảnh
<Dynamo> thoai đi cốt dừa tiếp
<vubuntor540> cot dua la j?
<Dynamo> code đó hỉu hem @@
<vubuntor540> khong hieu
<vubuntor540> @@
<vubuntor540> cha biet ti j ve code
<lewtds> nói chung /me thấy vubuntor540 k hợp dùng Ubuntu đâu. Nó chưa nuột nhưng windows nên phải kiên nhẫn và có khả năng xử lý tình huống một chút mới dùng ngon được.
<lewtds> nhÆ°*
<vubuntor540> cung muon hoc ubuntu
<vubuntor540> boi vi em dang hoc nganh lien quan toi may tinh nhieu
<vubuntor540> nhung van con ga`
<Dynamo> ngành?
<vubuntor540> vien thong
<vubuntor540> quan tri mang
<vubuntor540> :D
<Dynamo> năm nhất?
<vubuntor540> co the la nhu vay
<lewtds> bạn nên cài Ubuntu vào virtualbox
<vubuntor540> uhm
<lewtds> cài xong nhớ cài thêm cái driver 3D cho nó, k thì giật tung chim
<vubuntor540> le ra nen nhu the
<vubuntor540> :(
<vubuntor540> driver 3D?
<Dynamo> đừng thẫn thờ vì 400GB, chuyện đó quá bình thường :3
<vubuntor540> sao lai lien quan toi 3D
<lewtds> giao diện của ubuntu bh là 100% 3D
<lewtds> nếu k cài driver tăng tốc đồ họa thì nó giật lắm
<vubuntor540> cua em dung nvidia 1G
<PassiveWaste> (OpenGL 2D)
<Dynamo> enable 3d acceleration  của virtual box lên
<vubuntor540> k co card on
<FlyingChicken> 400gb thôi à :v
 * Dynamo đạp FlyingChicken
<FlyingChicken> mình từng bay 300gb ổ chính
<FlyingChicken> 300gb ổ backup
<FlyingChicken> toàn bộ dữ liệu 6 năm đi sạch :v
<lewtds> vubuntor540: nếu k cài driver bên trong máy ảo ý, thì nó sẽ dùng CPU để giả lập GPU
<FlyingChicken> nên mình éo thèm xài ubuntu =))
 * Dynamo trước vừa format 1 phát 2 ổ 2TB trên công ty :3
<lewtds> FlyingChicken: backup cũng die hả? = )
<vubuntor540> the flyingchicken vao forum ubuntu lam j????
<Dynamo> hắn dùng distro khác
<Dynamo> FlyingChicken: chắc dùng Gabuntu
<lewtds> bộ cài Ubuntu vẫn k tốt lắm, /me thấy bộ cài redhat linux hồi bản 9 năm 2003 dễ dùng hơn
<Dynamo> dành cho những con gà :3
<vubuntor540> hjx
<FlyingChicken> lewtds: ừ, dd cái bản boot vào /dev/sdb
<vubuntor540> minh cha biet j ca
<FlyingChicken> vẫn như thói quen nghĩ nó là usb :v
<Dynamo> trước vừa thấy bug lỗi bản cài đặt Ubuntu :v
<lewtds> lol
<vubuntor540> :(((
<lewtds> dd
<FlyingChicken> mà quên mất là cắm cả usb lẫn ổ bacup
<FlyingChicken> backup*
<lewtds> hồi trước em cũng mất 500GB data của thằng bạn vì tội dd
<lewtds> bị nó dỗi mất mấy tuàna
<FlyingChicken> :v
<FlyingChicken> mất dữ liệu của bạn thôi mà =))
<FlyingChicken> dữ liệu của mình được cái sync gần hết
<FlyingChicken> có điều mất đống ảnh
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor540: chưa mất dữ liệu thì chưa xài linux
<FlyingChicken> ^^
<FlyingChicken> enjoy thôi
<vubuntor540> cua minh toan tai lieu hoc tap
<FlyingChicken> cũng là cơ hội tốt để quên windows
<FlyingChicken> :))
<vubuntor540> hj
<vubuntor540> hjx
<FlyingChicken> cũng chả có gì
<FlyingChicken> tài liệu, eboooks thì kiếm vài hôm thì chật ổ cứng
<FlyingChicken> mình cũng k có thói quen lưu
<FlyingChicken> chỉ những quyển thật cần mới lưu trên ổ cứng thôi
<PassiveWaste> kamasutra etc..
<PassiveWaste> those kinds of things
<vubuntor540> hajzzz
<vubuntor540> noi chung la phai lam lai tu dau
<vubuntor540> met lam
 * FlyingChicken xách PassiveWaste vào toilet luyện kamasutra
<FlyingChicken> :v
<vubuntor540> neu cuu dc thi tot
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor540: không có gì
<FlyingChicken> riết rồi quen thôi mà
<FlyingChicken> hồi xưa /me mất suốt
<FlyingChicken> nên tự tập thói quen sync một số dữ liệu quan trọng lên đâu đso
<FlyingChicken> đó*
<vubuntor540> sync len dau?
<Dynamo> dropbox
<Dynamo> mediafire
<Dynamo> google drive
<Dynamo> cả đống =))
<vubuntor540> the may tram gb down het hoi ah
<vubuntor540> up bao h moi xong
<Dynamo> okay, nhắc mới nhớ, mai làm con server lưu trữ
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor540: lắm dữ liệu cần thiết vậy à
<FlyingChicken> mình tin là số dữ liệu thực sự quan trọng chả nhiều đến vậy
<FlyingChicken> lưu linh tinh chật ổ cứng chứ có gì đâu
<vubuntor540> uh
<FlyingChicken> mình xài toàn < 40gb kể cả OS
<vubuntor540> thuc ra thi
<vubuntor540> down lai dc
<vubuntor540> nhung mat cong minh tim google
<vubuntor540> down tu cac trang khac nhau
<vubuntor540> mat thoi gian lam
<FlyingChicken> lol
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor540: quan trọng là bạn đọc/hiểu bao nhiêu
<lewtds> đồ quan trọng của /me trên github hết = )
<FlyingChicken> chứ lưu trữ cho lắm mình thấy k có ý nghĩa gì
<lewtds> h nuke cái ổ này cũng k tiếc
<FlyingChicken> sách mình cũng chỉ lưu vài quyền ở ổ cứng thôi
<FlyingChicken> quyển*
<vubuntor540> hajzzz
<vubuntor540> moi ng 1 cach su dung
<vubuntor540> dau phai luc nao cung dung online duoc
<FlyingChicken> à không
<FlyingChicken> ý mình là nên cân nhắc xem cái gì thực sự cần thiết
<FlyingChicken> và backup
<FlyingChicken> đó là bài học
<FlyingChicken> tại vì cứu dữ liệu là vô vọng rồi :D
<vubuntor540> minh tuong van cuu dc chu
<vubuntor540> vi luc cai xong ubuntu
<vubuntor540> vao man hinh dang nhap
<vubuntor540> thay no sd5 sd4 encrypting
<vubuntor540> ....
<vubuntor540> minh nghi la no dang ma hoa o cung
<vubuntor540> chu k phai format
<FlyingChicken> mã hoá tới tầng ổ cứng thì còn vô vọng nữa
<FlyingChicken> ?
<Dynamo> mã hóa thì =))
<vubuntor540> vo vong la sao
<vubuntor540> :(
<vubuntor540> gio con chang cai dc win
<FlyingChicken> nghĩa là hoàn toàn k có cách nào cả
<FlyingChicken> nếu như mình hiểu đúng :v
<vubuntor540> the trong ubuntu k co lenh nao un-encrypt ah?
<vubuntor540> ma vua tai cai scim-unikey ve
<vubuntor540> chang biet cai the nao
<FlyingChicken> nếu mã hoá ở tầng ổ cứng đơn giản đến nỗi kiếm cái chương trình rồi chạy un-encrypt thì mấy thằng kĩ sư làm mã hoá nó nên chuyển nghề :D
<vubuntor540> nay h k go dc tieng viet
<vubuntor540> buc ghe
<FlyingChicken> .g cài scim-unikey trên ubuntu
<SuperLuserv2> FlyingChicken: http://www.slideshare.net/NguyenthuanAuto/cach-cai-dat-unikey-tren-ubuntu
<vubuntor540> u co remote dc may t k?
<vubuntor540> cha biet lam the nao
<vubuntor540> cai ban ubuntu nay no khac
<vubuntor540> trong tron
<vubuntor540> cha thay menu application, system....
<Dynamo> search ubuntu + phiên bản
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor540: chắc bạn phải tự làm rồi, mình không giúp được :)
<vubuntor540> hajzzz
<vubuntor540> that la gian nan
<vubuntor540> co ban nao o ha noi k?
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor540: mình nghĩ bạn nên tự giải quyết xem sao ^^, tự làm mọi thứ trên Linux mới cảm thấy thú vị khi dùng Linux :)
<PassiveWaste> masochist
<Dynamo> FlyingChicken <- đang thẩm du tinh thần :3
<vubuntor540> nhung ma t cha biet ti gi ca
<vubuntor540> hjx
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor540: thì cái đó cũng bình thường mà, bạn có mạng internet, thế là đủ rồi
 * FlyingChicken gõ đầu Dynamo và PassiveWaste 
<vubuntor540> den ca cai room nay cha hieu
<vubuntor540> tai sao nick name cua minh la ten la vubuntor540
<vubuntor540> rename kieu j nhi?
<vubuntor540>  * FlyingChicken gõ đầu Dynamo và PassiveWaste la sao?
<FlyingChicken> .g change nickname on irc
<SuperLuserv2> FlyingChicken: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<vubuntor540> eo khiep
<vubuntor540> toan tieng anh
<Dynamo> sao bẩu biết tiếng Anh @@
<FlyingChicken> bạn muốn dùng Linux mà không muốn đọc/tìm hiểu thì mình không giúp được bạn rồi vubuntor540 ^^
<vubuntor540> co video k nhi
<vubuntor540> hjx hjx
<vubuntor540> di het roi ah?
<vubuntor540_> hello
<vubuntor071> hello
<vubuntor071> co ai k
<lewtds> ?
<vubuntor071> nay
<vubuntor071> neu ma cai ubuntu thi chi co duy nhat 1 phan vung o cung thoi ha
<vubuntor071> the du lieu cua minh thi de dau?
<lewtds> bạn thích phân thế nào chả được
<lewtds> nhưng ít nhất cần có một ổ chứa /
<lewtds> để cài hệ điều hành
<lewtds> còn dữ liệu có thể tạo ổ khác
<lewtds> thông thường cái /home của bạn cũng nằm trong ổ / luôn
<vubuntor071> the sao t cai thi no gop het vao cua t
<vubuntor071> de roi mat het sach
<lewtds> bình thường default nó sẽ cài hết vào 1 ổ
<vubuntor071> the o du lieu thi chon ext3 4 j j ah
<vubuntor071> hay la gi
<lewtds> ext4 hay ntfs hay fat32 đều được
<lewtds> nếu cài song song thì dữ liệu nên là ntfs để win đọc được
<vubuntor071> ma cai wine trong ubuntu co cai het dc nhung phan mem cua window k?
<vubuntor071> hay chi 1 so phan mem thoi?
<lewtds> phần lớn là cài được
<lewtds> https://appdb.winehq.org/
<SuperLuserv2> [ WineHQ - Wine Application Database ] - appdb.winehq.org
<lewtds> đây là kho dữ liệu tương thích
<lewtds> nó đánh giá độ tương thích theo hạng bạch kim > vàng > bạc > đồng > rác
<lewtds> nhưng MS Office k được đâu
<vubuntor071> uh
<_Tux_> vubuntor071: nói chung là theo mình cứ dùng Windows đê
<_Tux_> thiếu gì tool cho sysad đâu :v
<_Tux_> cần thì remote vào mà làm chứ có sợ giề
<vubuntor071> thich dung cai k phai ai cung dung dc
<vubuntor071> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor071: thế hóa ra xài để lấy le
<_Tux_> với tự sướng cực đoan à
<_Tux_> lolz
<vubuntor071> dung de phat trien tri thong minh
<vubuntor071> :D
<vubuntor071> dung window de qua nen chan roi
<vubuntor071> :D
<_Tux_> chả nhẽ người dùng Windows không phát triển được trí thông minh
<_Tux_> ?
<lewtds> lol thôi kệ đi _Tux_
<vubuntor071> ý không phải là thế
<lewtds> dùng được thì tốt, k dùng được chán thì thôi
<vubuntor071> hajzzz
<_Tux_> lewtds: xác định tâm lý cho ca này
<_Tux_> cho nó đúng thôi
<_Tux_> chứ cái kiểu này thấy lầm lạc vãi
<vubuntor071> thấy linux phức tạp hơn, dùng code nhiều
<_Tux_> vubuntor071: no no no
<_Tux_> chả code cái quái gì cả
<_Tux_> sysad thì code ít cực
<vubuntor071> window dùng nhiều rồi
<_Tux_> còn đã dev thì code bên nào mà chả nhiều
<vubuntor071> muốn dùng cái mới
<_Tux_> vubuntor071: thì vấn đề gì?
<vubuntor071> ờ
<_Tux_> dùng nhiều nhưng đã hiểu hết chưa?
<lewtds> windows nếu moi ra thì cũng phức tạp phết đấy
<_Tux_> tất nhiên là chưa
<lewtds> chẳng qua UI nó giấu hết thôi
<_Tux_> thế sao khổ dâm vậy?
<vubuntor071> :v
 * Dynamo ngoi lên
<vubuntor071> nói chung k biết thì hỏi thôi
 * Dynamo ngoi xuống
<vubuntor071> sao cứ phải xoắn
<vubuntor071> lính mới
<vubuntor071> cứ bắt nạt
 * lewtds đem Dynamo lên chảo mỡ
 * Dynamo giãy đành đạch
<_Tux_> vubuntor071: từ nãy đến giờ bắt nạt tí nào chưa?
<_Tux_> cái thái độ này
<_Tux_> là biết sai
<vubuntor071> thì cứ xoắn ngta hoài
<_Tux_> nhưng không dám nhận
<_Tux_> và sợ bị chê
<_Tux_> LOL
<vubuntor071> dạ vâng
<vubuntor071> :v
<Dynamo> haizz sợ bị chê thi muôn đời không khá đc :/
<_Tux_> Dynamo: vubuntor071 đang tự ái kìa
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> cùn rồi đấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor071: mình xoắn để bạn hiểu vấn đề
<_Tux_> nhưng thay vào đó là bạn sợ *xoắn*
<_Tux_> thay vì trả lời mấy câu hỏi mình đưa
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<vubuntor071> hajzzz
<vubuntor071> lạc đề lạc đề
<vubuntor071> thế t vào đây để làm j nào?
<vubuntor071> để tham khảo kiến thức về ubuntu
<vubuntor071> mà các bạn chả chỉ dạy cho t gì cả
<vubuntor071> :v
<vubuntor071> t muốn dùng ubuntu mà
<Dynamo> bạn định nghĩa dạy là như thế nào @@
<Dynamo> nãy giờ mọi người đang chỉ bạn đó @@
<vubuntor071> đâu?
<vubuntor071> chỉ j?
<vubuntor071> toàn chém ngta à
<_Tux_> vubuntor071: bạn mà không thông não
<_Tux_> thì chỉ cho bạn vài cái
<_Tux_> nó cũng vô ích thôi
<Dynamo> thế này thì tốn công lewtds roài :v
<_Tux_> nên thôi
<_Tux_> mình xài Windows
<_Tux_> nên chắc lặn xuống
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor071> dĩ nhiên là vẫn dùng windows thôi
<vubuntor071> linux cài trên máy ảo để học dần
<vubuntor071> gà thì thế thôi
<_Tux_> thường thì cài trên máy ảo đếu học được bao nhiêu =))
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<vubuntor071> thế thì dùng live CD
<vubuntor071> cài song song
<vubuntor071> huehuehue
<_Tux_> rồi đặt boot mặc định vào Windows
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> như vô số bạn ở đây vẫn làm
<_Tux_> sau đó cũng cố dùng easybcd
<_Tux_> để cho nó boot nữa
<_Tux_> :v
<_Tux_> vô bổ vkl
<vubuntor071> @@
<vubuntor992> ai con thuc k
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-14
<vubuntor154> xin chao
<vubuntor154> mình mới download và cài đặt LUBUNTU bản mới nhất
<vubuntor154> nhưng Trang web cũng như tài liệu vv... không hiển thị được tiếng Nhật
<vubuntor154> nói chung : FONT hệ thống hình như thiếu tiếng Nhật
<vubuntor154> xin vui lòng giúp đỡ
<vubuntor154> mình phải làm gì ạ
<vubuntor154> mình đang làm việc cty Nhật. OS không hiển thị được tiếng nhật thì tiêu rùi
<vubuntor154> T_T
<lewtds> hmm
<lewtds> bạn có link k?
<lewtds> bình thường nó kèm hết mà
<lewtds> link của trang web không hiện tiếng Nhật ý
<vubuntor154> https://www.chatwork.com/login.php?lang=jp&args=
<SuperLuserv3> [ チャットワーク ] - www.chatwork.com
<vubuntor154> http://bravesoft.vn/
<SuperLuserv3> [ ベトナムでのオフショア開発、スマートフォンアプリ開発、ラボ型開発、ラボ契約はブレイブソフトベトナム ] - bravesoft.vn
<vubuntor154> hix
<vubuntor154> vậy là Lubuntu có tích hợp sẳn hết hả Admin
<lewtds> render bình thường luôn
<vubuntor154> vậy là máy mình bị sao vậy ta
<vubuntor154> bên cạnh đó
<vubuntor154> phần input method
<vubuntor154> không add gõ vietnamese được
<vubuntor154> Không tìm thấy trong List Input Method
<lewtds> nếu không hiển thị được thì bạn tự cài thêm vậy
<lewtds> sudo apt-get install ttf-takao ttf-takao-gothic ttf-takao-mincho ttf-takao-pgothic
<lewtds> gõ tiếng Việt và tiếng Nhật thì dùng ibus và plugin cho nó
<vubuntor154> Mình download bản 32 bit PC Desltop
<vubuntor154> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<lewtds> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey ibus-mozc
<SuperLuserv3> [ Lubuntu/GetLubuntu - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor154> OK thanks
<vubuntor154> bạn có links blog hay trang web hướng dẫn mình xài Ubuntu bằng dòng lệnh từ cơ bản đến nâng cao đc ko Admin
<vubuntor154> mình khoái Terminal mà gà quá
<vubuntor154> xin chỉ giáo
<lewtds> bạn đọc được tiếng Anh k?
<vubuntor154> được bạn
<vubuntor154> Tiếng Anh không vấn đê gì
<vubuntor154> mình là dân IT mà
<lewtds> ping CoconutCrab
<lewtds> có tài liệu gì k?
<MrTuxHdb> .g l4u pdf
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: http://www.ibm.com/midmarket/cz/cs/att/pdf/Storage_TS3200.pdf
<MrTuxHdb> vl
<lewtds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SuperLuserv3> [ UsingTheTerminal - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<lewtds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowto
<SuperLuserv3> [ AptGet/Howto - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor154> Thanks you . I will try !
<vubuntor154> goodbye
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-15
<vubuntor664> xin giúp. ip của mình bị cấm truy cập vào forum là như thế nào vậy admin. pc này mình mới lắp nguyên bản. admin có thể giúp mình không. cảm ơn
<vubuntor664> ip: 00426-292-0000007-85059
<lewtds> ip gì dị thế?
<vubuntor817> mình sử dụng vim để chạy c mà không biết làm sao để nó chạy
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: vim chỉ là editor thôi nhé bạn, dùng để viết source code thôi (tương đương notepad/notepad++) vậy đó
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: bạn cần phải chạy gcc để biên dịch nữa mới chạy được
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: gcc tên_file_source.c -o tên_file_thực_thi && ./tên_file_thực_thi để chạy
<vubuntor817> thế có cần cài gcc không bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: gcc thì theo mình nhớ là có cài mặc định rồi nên không cần cài lại
<vubuntor817> cảm ơn bạn để mình chạy thử
<vubuntor817> ủa sao nó không được ta
<vubuntor817> tên file mình là hello.c
<vubuntor817> mình bấm gcc hello.c -o hello && ./hello
<MrTuxHdb> làm sao để bấm vậy
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> gõ lệnh chứ bấm kiểu gì ra chừng kia chữ?
<vubuntor817>  gcc hello.c -o hello && ./hello
<vubuntor817> mình bấm trên terminal
<vubuntor817> ak
<vubuntor817> thì gõ
<vubuntor817> mình rõ thế nhưng sao vẫn không chạy được
<Stanley00> thế nó báo gì mà không chạy được?
<MrTuxHdb> show me logs?
<vubuntor817> nó hiện ra is a directory
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: cái gì "is a directory"? bạn copy full thông báo ấy
<MrTuxHdb> .g bash guide TLDP
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<vubuntor817> bash: ./: Is a directory
<vubuntor817> @@
<MrTuxHdb> screenshot
<vubuntor817> chụp sao bạn.mình mới cài ubuntu ak
<vubuntor817> @@
<MrTuxHdb> printscreen
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<vubuntor817> mình bam printscreen nó chỉ full màn hinh cái thiết bị đầu cuối ak
 * MrTuxHdb give up
 * MrTuxHdb kéo kéo Stanley00 ra
 * Stanley00 không biết dùng ubuntu mà...
 * Stanley00 đẩy đẩy MrTuxHdb trở lại
<vubuntor817> mình không biết bạn nói thế sao mình biết
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: bạn nhấn nút printscreen ấy, có thể phải nhấn nút Fn nữa mới có tác dụng
<vubuntor817> dc rồi ban
<vubuntor817> mà trên đây đâu có cho đăng ảnh
<vubuntor817> @@
<MrTuxHdb> !up
<MrTuxHdb> imgur.com
<MrTuxHdb> chả nhẽ cả đời chưa up ảnh lên mạng lần nào
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<vubuntor817> .
<vubuntor817> chưa.ban lỡ chỉ chỉ cho trót lun đi.@@
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: bạn upfile lên internet bao giờ chưa? dùng tạm dropbox, mediafire hay cái nào bạn quen là được, nhưng đừng có up mấy trang có count down là được :3
<vubuntor817> chưa bạn.
<Stanley00> vubuntor817:  vậy bạn lên trang http://imgur.com , chọn upload file, browse from my computer, click upload hay gì đó, sẽ có cái url, copy rồi dán cái url đó vào đây là xong
<SuperLuserv3> [ Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet ] - imgur.com
<vubuntor570> xin chao supporter !!
<vubuntor570> mình đã cài Lubuntu
<vubuntor570> thật tuyệt vời
<vubuntor570> mình thấy rất ưng ý về giao diện
<vubuntor570> nhưng mình muốn xài offcie windows
<vubuntor570> nghe nói có wine hỗ trợ
<vubuntor570> vậy mình xài nó thế nào?
<vubuntor570> xin chỉ giáo
<MrTuxHdb> sudo apt-get install windows-10
<vubuntor570> có phải sau khi cài wine vào
<vubuntor570> nhấp đúp mấy file exe là chạy hoặc setup luôn ?
<vubuntor570> Xin vui lòng giúp đỡ . Xin cảm ơn
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: bạn cố gắng gõ từng đoạn rồi hãy enter. Đừng enter ngắt quãng như vậy. Khó chịu lắm :3
<MrTuxHdb> uhm. Nhấp vào nó xóa luôn Ubuntu :D
<vubuntor570> ?
<vubuntor570> là sao ạ ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: lời khuyên là hoặc bạn tập làm quen với libreoffice, hoặc là cài window song song với ubuntu rồi cài ms office lên windows.
<vubuntor817> http://imgur.com/zA5qzFn này phải k bạn
<SuperLuserv3> [ Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet ] - imgur.com
<vubuntor817> http://imgur.com/zA5qzFn nay phải k ban
<SuperLuserv3> [ Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet ] - imgur.com
<MrTuxHdb> repost
<MrTuxHdb> noisy
<vubuntor570> xài wine nó làm giảm performance của ubuntu hả admin ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: lần đầu tiên bạn gõ nó đã chạy rồi còn gì? lần thứ hai nó báo lỗi là do bạn gõ thiếu đó thôi.
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor817: chạy rồi
<MrTuxHdb> ý kiến gì nữa
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: wine vừa cực lại chưa chắc là sẽ chạy được ms office nên tốt nhất là đừng có mơ tưởng tới wine nữa
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor817: nếu bạn cài ubuntu
<vubuntor817> http://imgur.com/zA5qzFn
<SuperLuserv3> [ Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet ] - imgur.com
<MrTuxHdb> rồi dùng wine chạy ứng dụng của Windows
<MrTuxHdb> thì xài Ubuntu phỏng có ích gì?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor817: repost ít thôi
<MrTuxHdb> post 1 lần được rồi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor570: thật
<vubuntor817> nham
<MrTuxHdb> 1 là làm quen với ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> 2 là dùng hẳn windows cho nhẹ nợ
<vubuntor817> tai minh keo o tren khong thay xin lỗi
<MrTuxHdb> chả ai chê, cũng chả ảnh hưởng gì :)
<vubuntor570> ok
<vubuntor570> xài openoffcie bất tiện là nó chạy chậm quá
<vubuntor570> mình hay xài word & excel
<vubuntor817> ủa mà chạy rồi mà sao nó không hiên hello word gì hết
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: hiện chữ hello rồi mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: sửa code lại, thêm dấu "\n" vào cuối cùng sẽ thấy
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor570: file excel của bạn bao nhiêu record?
<vubuntor570> vấn đề nữa là : máy mình là NV55C của getway. khi nhấn tăng-giảm độ sáng màn hình.Ubuntu hiện lên thanh sáng tang giam , nhưng màn hình vẫn trơ trơ không tăng giảm sáng cho mình
<MrTuxHdb> 50k++?
<vubuntor570> File excel mình có xài tiếng Nhật . gần 50 sheet.
<vubuntor570> các dự án Nhật họ hay làm excel cho specDetail
<MrTuxHdb> 50 sheet nhưng số record là bao nhiêu á
<vubuntor570> Mỗi sheet có hình ảnh + 100 record
<MrTuxHdb> nói chung là to quá thì LibreOffice chịu =))
<MrTuxHdb> back to windows cho được việc
<MrTuxHdb> huehuehue
<vubuntor570> uhm , mình hiểu rùi
 * MrTuxHdb cũng cài máy ảo xài M$O
<vubuntor570> nhưng vấn đề Brightness hình hỏi ở trên
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor570: echo variable vào cái brightness của VGA
<vubuntor817> http://imgur.com/hbVDS5n của mình là hello world
<MrTuxHdb> ở /proc á
<SuperLuserv3> [ Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet ] - imgur.com
<MrTuxHdb> chi tiết Google được hem
<MrTuxHdb> keyword: vga increase brightness ubuntu echo /proc
<vubuntor570> vụ này căng nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> căng gì đâu
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: bạn mở terminal lên, chạy lệnh xbacklight = 50 và xbacklight = 100 xem có thay đổi gì không
<MrTuxHdb> hô hô
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: source code bạn để ở desktop, trong khi lúc biên dịch lại biên dịch cái ở trong $HOME mà
<vubuntor817> hi.uk.cam on banj
<vubuntor570> Stanley00 : nhưng để fixbug cho nó apply luônkhi mình dùng Fn tăng giảm độ sáng ? khó không bạn ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: cái đó tùy à, nhiều cách làm lắm
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor570: tăng giảng độ sáng liên tục?
<vubuntor817> Stanley00 trên ubuntu co cài được dreamwever được k
<MrTuxHdb> giảm*
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor817: back to windows
<MrTuxHdb> countdown to 0
<MrTuxHdb> 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1
<MrTuxHdb> 0
<vubuntor817> ax
<MrTuxHdb> booom
<vubuntor570> ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: bạn thử vào thằng keyboard layout xem lại coi đúng chưa. Đúng rồi thì vào thằng keyboard shortcut coi thử
<vubuntor570> mình chưa hiểu lắm ?
<vubuntor817> thế cho mình hỏi ubuntu có cái nào thay thế dreamweaver k
<vubuntor570> coi layout để làm gì ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor817: không
<MrTuxHdb> dreamweaver giờ chỉ dành cho front-end dev hạng bét thôi
 * MrTuxHdb vung tay chém chém
<vubuntor817> ủa chứ trên ubuntu lập trình wed không được hả
<MrTuxHdb> được
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor817: chứng tỏ bạn không biết thế nào là lập trình web =))
<vubuntor817> hi
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: tại gì có trang này nó bảo thế http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171792 :3
<vubuntor817> mình chuẩn bị học
<SuperLuserv3> [ [lubuntu] Can't change brightness with fn keys ] - ubuntuforums.org
<vubuntor570> <Stabley00 : Links die rui ban oi
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: bên mình xem bình thường mà
<vubuntor570> mình thấy giao diện chính thức Ubuntu đẹp quá
<vubuntor570> muốn x2i mà máy mình yếu quá: duo core 1.6GHz , Ram 3GB
<vubuntor570> mình đang su dung Lubuntu
<vubuntor570> muốn xài bản chính giao diện đẹp thì xài bản nào cho gọn nhẹ ?
<Stanley00> 1.6GHz, ram 3G dư sức chạy unity mà
<MrTuxHdb> nghe các bạn bảo
<MrTuxHdb> là win10 đẹp lắm
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor570> Ubuntu và Lubuntu đâu có gì khác nhau phải ko ?
<vubuntor570> chỉ khác giao diện ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: khác giao diện và bộ tool mặc định đi kèm
<vubuntor570> với cấu hình máy minh như trên, mình nên cài ubuntu ver nao chongon ?
<vubuntor570> chắc ko chạy nổi quá
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: cứ tải về, ghi ra usb boot thử thì biết chạy nôi hay không thôi mà, Với lại tự kiểm tra xem cái nào ngon luôn
<Stanley00> linux thì mỗi máy/mỗi người đều khác nhau cả
<Stanley00> như /me là /me thấy ubuntu sh!t lắm lắm luôn
<Stanley00> đúng không sn MrTuxHdb ? =]]
<vubuntor570> trời
<vubuntor817> mình dùng vim chạy html vẫn được phải không ad
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: "chạy html" nghĩa là thế nào bạn?
<vubuntor817> mình viết code trên vim bằng html có chạy được k
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: thế bạn viết html trên notepad++ có chạy được không?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor817: html thì viết bằng cái gì chả được
<MrTuxHdb> =))
 * MrTuxHdb dùng echo,sed, awk =]]
<Stanley00> vim là editor cũng như notepad++
<MrTuxHdb> notepad++ so thế éo nào được
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor817> @@.bạn chỉ mình lệnh chạy được k
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: /me có biết dùng vim ếu đâu =]]
<vubuntor570> vim có trong ubuntu sofware center ko nhỉ ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: mấy cái này tự tìm nhanh hơn đấy :P
<vubuntor570> trong ubuntu minh co the tạo partion riêng để lưu dữ liệu giống MACOS ko admin
<vubuntor570> mac dinh khi mới cài máy ko có partition
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor570: được
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-16
<stk> room vẫn vắng
<stk> hmm
<MeiMei> stk, dạo này cũng qua sp ah
<lewtds> stk: tối qua đông lắm
<lewtds> nhưng chắc bị MrTuxHdb chửi đuổi đi hết rồi haha
<vubuntor047> Xin chào admin
<vubuntor047> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor047> trong Lubuntu sử dụng hotkey : ALT+ F4 để close các cửa sổ. Vậy mình muốn đổi thành WINDOWS+W được không ?
<vubuntor047> ?
<vubuntor047> xin vui lòng giúp đở
<Stanley00> vubuntor047: bạn cứ kiếm cái keyboard layout mà chỉnh thử xem
<Stanley00> à, nhầm, keyboard shortcut
<vubuntor047> mình đang xài LUBUNTU bản mới nhất . LXDE
<vubuntor047> keyboard layout mình tìm ở đâu bạn ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor047: đâu đó trong system setting hay preference gì đó bạn
<vubuntor047> trong preferences chỉ có : keyboard and mouse   | và |   keyboard input method
<vubuntor047> T_T
<Stanley00> vubuntor047: bạn thử mở keyboard lên xem
<vubuntor047> chỉ có character Repeat
<vubuntor047> ko có links button nào về layout
<Stanley00> vubuntor047: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard#Create_New_Keyboard_shortcuts
<SuperLuserv3> [ Lubuntu/Keyboard - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor047> chịu thua rùi admin ơi
<vubuntor047> làm đủ cách
<vubuntor047> chuyển đổi hotkey sao khó vậy nhỉ ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor047: theo link /me đưa lúc nãy làm không được à?
<vubuntor047> um
<vubuntor047> root@phatvan-NV55C:~# ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml -bash: /root/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml: No such file or directory
<Stanley00> ...
<Stanley00> làm gì có chỗ nào chỉ như vậy đâu, lại còn dùng cả account root nữa chứ :(
<vubuntor047> hix
<vubuntor047> mình gà quá
<MrTuxHdb> root?
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<Stanley00> vubuntor047: bạn tải cái này về, có thể phải giải nén, rồi chạy cái file obkey bằng account của bạn ấy https://code.google.com/p/obkey/
<MrTuxHdb> xài user đang dùng mà sửa
<SuperLuserv3> [ obkey - Openbox Key Editor - Google Project Hosting ] - code.google.com
<MrTuxHdb> ai bắt xài root
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<vubuntor047> mình download về rùi
<vubuntor047> phatvan@phatvan-NV55C:~/Downloads/obkey-1.0$ obkey obkey: command not found
<vubuntor047> mình làm được rùi
<vubuntor047> thanks admin nhiều
<vubuntor047> special thank MR_TUXHDB
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-17
<Raven27> hi mấy bác
<Raven27> lại là em đây
<Raven27> trước đây dù là win hay linux thì em cũng chỉ chung thuỷ 1 os
<Raven27> nhưng nay do tình thế đưa đẩy
<Raven27> em đã ngoại tình rồi :v \
<Raven27> máy em giờ dual boot cả win cả ubuntu
<Raven27> mà lúc format lại ổ cứng cài win vào cũng chua cay lắm kia :(
<Raven27> cài mãi nó ko boot win lên mới đau chứ \
<stk> vẫn chưa biết Raven27muốn hỏi cái gì
<Raven27> hỏi đâu
<stk> à
<Raven27> tâm sự cái lần chuyển đổi đau thương đó
<stk> đang kể chiện hẻ?
<Raven27> :(
<stk> kể típ đi
<Raven27> phải format, del partition
<Raven27> mất hết mấy chục gb phim
<Raven27> đau còn hơn hoạn
<Raven27> :(
<Raven27> biết thế vào đây hỏi trước :(
<Raven27> cứ thích tự làm
<stk> thật ra đọc doc kỹ kỹ thì ko phải đau
<stk> cũng ko cần hỏi
<stk> :)
<Raven27> em quên mất windows và linux không cùng platform
<Raven27> :(\
<Raven27> nên ko thể cứ thế mà cài vào là được
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> film hả
<Raven27> em sưu tầm mất bao lâu mới được
<Raven27> toàn hàng độc thôi :v
<lewtds> ?
<lewtds> dùng phân vùng NTFS thì linux vẫn đọc/ghi được mà
<lewtds> chậm hơn xíu thôi
<MrTuxHdb> chậm hơn nhiều
<MrTuxHdb> xíu gì
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<lewtds> well...
<lewtds> nếu k đo ra chắc cũng k nhận ra >:))
<vubuntor702> chào admin
<vubuntor702> Ngoài desktip mình chuột phải tạo thư mục -> hiện lên box cho nhập tên --> gõ vào ko tác dụng gì hết->bàn phím giống bị lock
<vubuntor702> trong khi mình xài mấy chương trình khác thì ko sao
<vubuntor702> thao tác rename cũng không gõ được luôn
<vubuntor702> xin giúp đỡ
<vubuntor702> vậy là máy mình bị gì ạ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor702: gõ vào không tác dụng là sao bạn? gõ không hiện chữ gì luôn, hay gõ ok mà không có hiện thư mục trên desktop?
<vubuntor490> em chào các anh ạ
<vubuntor490> em đang cài gói build essential và gặp lỗi này
<vubuntor490> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  build-essential : Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or                             libc-dev                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed                    Depends: dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5) but it is not going to be installed
<stk> các anh chào em ạ
<vubuntor490> cho em hỏi là fĩ lỗi này làm sao a
<stk> $ sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<stk> xem thử nó báo gì
<stk> nhớ $ sudo apt-get update trước
<vubuntor490> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.19-0ubuntu6) but 2.19-0ubuntu6.5 is to be installed              Recommends: gcc but it is not going to be installed or                          c-compiler
<vubuntor490> nó lại ra cái  này anh ạ :3
<MrTuxHdb> đổi repo đi
<MrTuxHdb> rồi upgrade hết packages
<MrTuxHdb> done
<vubuntor490> Anh cho em xin mấy cái repo của anh với ạ :3
<vubuntor490> em vừa vào trong software update mà k có cái repo nào :3
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor490: chọn đại cái nào ở TW hay CN đi
<MrTuxHdb> Singapore cũng được
<braven> chào
<braven> có ai đó không
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<braven> cho hỏi
<braven> mình cài ubuntu mất win
<braven> mà lúc bỏ đĩa vào
<braven> ghost máy lại win
<braven> sao ổ đĩa bị ẩn rồi
<braven> làm cách nào
<braven> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-18
<vubuntor549> chào mọi người, em cũng mới dùng linux mint, cho em hỏi là có nên cập nhật kernel lên bản mới nhất không
<Stanley00> vubuntor549: bạn có biết kernel bản mới nhất khác với bản hiện có trong os như thế nào không?
<vubuntor549> em có đọc qua những thay đổi, có lẽ việc nâng cấp là không cần thiết, kernel hiện tị của em là 3.16, bản stable mới là 4.2
<MrTuxHdb> stick with distro kernel version
<Stanley00> đúng là vậy, đa số trường hợp sẽ không cần phải update kernel. Nên vậy chắc bạn không cần update đâu
<vubuntor549> vâng, em cám ơn mọi người
<vubuntor549> à mọi người ơi, cái nhóm Ubuntu Việt Nam trên facebook sao em không tìm thấy nữa
<Stanley00> vubuntor549: bạn dùng url này nhé https://www.facebook.com/groups/foss.vn/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Log into Facebook | Facebook ] - www.facebook.com
<MrTuxHdb> nhóm dấy là nhóm nào?
<MrTuxHdb> ơ có à
<MrTuxHdb> :v
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-19
<vubuntor930> có ai sp h k nhỉ :3
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-20
<Aries> Hi
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<gioans> xin chào
<gioans> tôi cần giúp đỡ, có ai giúp với
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<MrTuxHdb> gioans: ?
<gioans> làm sao để join vào group win 7 nhỉ ?
<mint986975908> hi
<mint986975908> neu minh co' 2 usb flash cam vao linux thi lam sao de biet dc cai nao voi cai nao nhi?
<MrTuxHdb> nếu không có tên
<MrTuxHdb> thì éo biết được
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<mint986975908> gay nhi
<mint986975908> dang co 2 cai iso linux mint & manjaro ko biet nen install cai nao
<vubuntor757> Xin cah2o ban quản trị
<vubuntor757> cho mình hỏi
<CoconutCrab> huh?
 * MrTuxHdb nhòm trùm cuối CoconutCrab 
<vubuntor757> cho mình hỏi : tạo shortcut  cho 1 app đã cài tren máy
<MrTuxHdb> cầm app
<MrTuxHdb> kéo ra desktop
<MrTuxHdb> done
<vubuntor757> mở app phai chay lenh
<vubuntor757> vd:  gdroid studiio --->chay lenh  asi
<vubuntor757> không thay app trong menu
<MrTuxHdb> lệnh sai nó là cái khác rồi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor757> cái app mình hay sử dụnng là AndroidStudio  Chương trình nó có file  stduio.sh
<vubuntor757> cài vào lệnh tùm lum chạy nó cũng bằng lệnh  rất bât tiện. Mỉnh muốn tạo icon cho nó và bấm đúp chạy luôn
<MrTuxHdb> studio
<MrTuxHdb> mãi éo gõ nổi cái chữ studio thế
<MrTuxHdb> :(
<MrTuxHdb> Android Studio nó có option tạo Desktop file
<MrTuxHdb> -> Nhấn Windows -> search done
<MrTuxHdb> không xài Unity thì nó sẽ hiện ở menu
<MrTuxHdb> thế thôi
 * MrTuxHdb <-- còn không xài Android Studio vẫn biết
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor757> ok
<vubuntor757> Sao gõ vàio cái khung chat này hay bị hiện chữ G chèn vào vậy ta ?
<vubuntor757> mình xài ibus
<CoconutCrab> tự mọc chữ G vào?
<vubuntor757> uhm
<vubuntor757> dùng  chuong trinh LeafBpad gõ thì không sao cả
<vubuntor757> gõ  vào   Leafpad thi gnh thuongg
<CoconutCrab> chưa gặp thế bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor757> System program problem detected .Do you want to report the problem now?
<vubuntor757> g
<vubuntor757> Lubuntu của mình hay hiên hộp thoại này '
<MrTuxHdb> tắt nó đi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor757> hig
<vubuntor757> nghia la  sao anh
<CoconutCrab> tắt nó đi thôi
<vubuntor757> ubuntu minh bi loi phai ko ?
#ubuntu-vn 2016-09-19
<tuanna> :)
#ubuntu-vn 2016-09-24
<chuothungbang96> T_T
<chuothungbang96> chao moi nguoi. giup em chut voi
<chuothungbang96> T_T
<chuothungbang96> em moi cai dat ubuntu studio tren Desktop.
<chuothungbang96> ma em cai ibus-unikey hoai van khong xai duoc. em da thu moi cach em biet. Van hien icon ibus-unikey, em cung kiem tra lai het tat ca bo go, kieu go, vvv.v...
<chuothungbang96> nhung van khong the go duoc tieng viet co dau T_T
<chuothungbang96> được rồi. huhu T_T
<chuothungbang96> cuối cùng cũng cài được =))) gõ ổn rồi :3
<MrTuxHdb> chuothungbang96: éo ổn lắm đâu
<MrTuxHdb> dùng fcitx-unikey đi
<chuothungbang96> ớ
<chuothungbang96> em xài ibus-unikey được rồi ạ :3
<MrTuxHdb> cứ xài đi
<MrTuxHdb> rồi thể đéo nào cũng vào hỏi lần nữa
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<chuothungbang96> :v thật không? :v
<chuothungbang96> em hỏi thế nhưng mà rồi em cũng sẽ tìm cách xử lý mà T_T nhỡ không hỏi lại nữa thì sao :3
<MrTuxHdb> thôi mày cứ tin mày giỏi đi
<MrTuxHdb> cho nó sướng =))
<chuothungbang96> =.=||
<chuothungbang96> dạ :3
<chuothungbang96> ngủ êi cả nhà ơi :v
#ubuntu-vn 2016-09-25
<chuothungbang96> T_T cho em hỏi cái này v
<chuothungbang96> với
<chuothungbang96> em muốn add shortcut.. tại em đưa cái thanh panel xuống dưới rồi. mà cái whisker nó giống với cái start của windows quá. nên em muốn add cái shortcut để khi ấn nút supper (windows ) thì nó hiện cái whisker
<chuothungbang96> đó
<chuothungbang96> cơ mà em không tìm thấy cái whisker ở trong menu shortcut T_T
<chuothungbang96> giờ em fải làm sao ạ :v
